# 2015 Coffee,Tea,ACV,AVJ,Ayurvedic, Powders/Clay, Challenge



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2014)

Hey Lovelies!  

Time for 2015 Coffee, Tea, ACV AVJ, Ayurvedic, Powders, Clay/Henna and all that kind of Stuff.

*Please Post what You'll be Using in 2015.  

My Only Requirement is to Respectfully ask that Random Posters please pm a Member or use the SEARCH Function provided by LHCF for that Purpose.*

Having Said that....Let's Ring in the New Year with a nice Relaxing Rinse

biancaelyse
Brownie518
chebaby
Angelbean
Rozlewis
Americka
Hibiscus30
divachyk
Beamodel
Saludable84
veesweets
Nix08
toaster
xu93texas
DarkJoy
nurseN98
EnExitStageLeft
Ms. Tiki
Ms_CoCo37
BranwenRosewood
HairPleezeGrow
lovelycurls
ajargon02
daviine
MileHighDiva
myfaithrising
felic1
CodeRed
IronButterfly
APrayer4Hair
blackeyes31626
Xaragua
Wenbev
Ogoma
lisanaturally
jprayze
Solila
KiWiStyle
naturalagain2
Imoan
beauti
Lita
TopShelf
Golden75
Shifra
Beany
ronie
faithVA
Babygrowth
Firstborn2
juliethp
McQuay30
bronzephoenix
mshoneyfly
bajandoc86
Ltown
DoDo
KaramelDiva1978
beautyaddict1913
lovestarr
lovelycurls
Lia3257
Sumra
so1913
Jewell
iheartcouture
ArrrBeee
curlyTisME
HanaKuroi
Duchess007
meka72
HalfNatural
Shay72
rileypak
Leo24Rule


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 24, 2014)

I'll still be using henna, Kalpi Tone, sukesh, bhringraj/maka infused EVCO, and the HV Methi Sativa  set.  

I love Ayurvedic treatments!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2014)

Using An Assortment of Tea(s), Black Coffee, Henna/Indigo, Perhaps some Clay(s)?


----------



## Wenbev (Dec 24, 2014)

May not post as regularly but I'll be using tea rinses, homeade teas steeped in oils, henna, cassia, bentonite and red clays.   and essential oils too


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2014)

Wenbev

Stop By When You can.  You will always be part of this Challenge.


----------



## Wenbev (Dec 24, 2014)

thank you Ms Dare!


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm in. I'll be using:

ACV 
AVJ 
Cassia Obovata 
Amla powder
Bhringraj powder


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm still in... Will come back and post what I'm using it just post as I go


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm in. 
I want to use my stash but at the same time I need new herbs 

*Here we go*:Horsetail, nettle, colsfoot, sage, marshmallow root, henna, amla, brahma, maka. 
*Need to buy before new year's eve* :catnip, burdock, marshmallow root powder, and fenugreek powder (already got some marshmallow root and fenugreek but not in powder form)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2014)

Krystle~Hime

Welcome & You came to the right place. 

We have some real Herb-Heads and Mixtresses in this Challenge DarkJoy mshoneyfly KaramelDiva1978 Ltown and a few others come to mind that may be able to assist you.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 24, 2014)

Still planning to use a plethora of teas, coffees, ACV, and ayurvedic powders. I will post specific details each time I use them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2014)

Steeped Yerba Mate Tea for Friday


----------



## Firstborn2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks for the tag T. As of right now, this is what my hair responds well to ACV, AVJ, Fenugreek, Marshmellow root, Green Tea and Nettle. I need to get around to experimenting powders but I like what I'm using right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2014)

Firstborn2

Welcome Back!

I'm a Tea Toodler too! 

But I will do an occasional Henna/Indigo and an occasional ACV Rinse.

Not too much on Powders or Ayurvedic unless it comes already mixed in a product.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm in! First up, polish off HH jar of joe and then on to LG java!


----------



## Ltown (Dec 25, 2014)

I don't have a routine mixture it's grab and go for me.  I get my teas usually from vitacost.horsetail, nettles, burdock and black teas are the most commons teas I use. I will get herbs from grocery store like rosemary, and sage.


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 25, 2014)

IDareT'sHair

Thanks again for the tag!!! I think I'm going to do a mud wash this Friday and will continue this ritual as the first wash after a relaxer... Will be using my AVG until it's gone and will not repurchase for hair but it works on my face... Will also use ACV as a rinse before shampooing with every relaxer to neutralize.


----------



## nurseN98 (Dec 25, 2014)

Hey IDareT'sHair 

I've been hanging with the green tea/avj on the scalp but I think I will start to dabble again. I need some ideas though... I workout in the water now for at least 2 days a week so my needs are changing. I'll be watching this thread.


----------



## ronie (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks for the tag. 
Will be using:
APB auurvedic hair mask. I am currently reading a lot on henna. If I decide to try it, I willbe posting in here.


----------



## Duchess007 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks for the tag, IDareT'sHair!  


In 2015, I'm sticking with henna (alternating henna treatments with henna glosses every other week) ACV rinses, clay washes, and aloe vera juice leave-in. Thinking of adding tea rinses somewhere in my regi, but not until I've gone through a couple of cycles of my normal routine.


----------



## keranikki (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm currently using shikakai, brahmi, henna, Irish moss, slippery elm, and marshmallow root. I use warm water, olive oil, and egg to mix with various powders for washing and conditioning.


----------



## Ltown (Dec 25, 2014)

Green Tea Rinse:

To add softness and shine to your hair, use green tea to rinse your hair.
Brew two cups of green tea and let it cool down.
After you have shampooed your hair, rinse you hair with green tea.
Let it sit for 5 mins before you rinse your hair with cold water.
Green Tea Hair Spray:

Brew two cups of green tea and add it to a spray bottle.
Spray green tea to the roots of your hair, leave it on for 20-30 mins and shampoo as usual.
You can also use flavored green tea to add a nice fragrance to your hair.

Source
http://www.indianbeautyspot.com/2013/06/green-hair-spray.html#_


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 25, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> I'll still be using henna, Kalpi Tone, sukesh, bhringraj/maka infused EVCO, and the HV Methi Sativa set.
> 
> I love Ayurvedic treatments!


 
You make your own hair oil? I'm interested in that as well with maybe Amla, Bhrami, Bhringraj, and Shikakai infused oil with parts EVCO and Jojoba Oil. Have you ever incorporated a sulfur or biotin in your oils before?


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 25, 2014)

Have no idea what imma use this year.

Still using Ayuvedic brand dc regularly tho.

Just got my beloved bamboo tea in the mail. Will drink and rinse with that.

Thinking of making henna oil


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 25, 2014)

Duchess007 said:


> Thanks for the tag, @IDareT'sHair!
> 
> 
> In 2015, I'm sticking with henna (alternating henna treatments with henna glosses every other week) ACV rinses, clay washes, and aloe vera juice leave-in. Thinking of adding tea rinses somewhere in my regi, but not until I've gone through a couple of cycles of my normal routine.


 
You probably get this a lot, but has the henna changed your hair color yet? How long have you used henna? And what type/brand of henna do you use?


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 25, 2014)

@IDareT'sHair thank you for the tag and this thread. I've been waiting for this thread and it's finally here!

As of recently I've been using tea rinses which I'm totally newbie trying as of last month. My concoction consists of organic black tea, green tea, and nettle tea in addition to coffee. I don't rinse out completely with cold water, but just run some cold water through the hair. Is that okay? I also use the same hair rinse concoction as a daily spritz. It's been doing the job= less shedding/hair fall.

Sometime next week I will purchase some more Sukesh powder and for the first time: fenugreek, marshmallow root, horsetail, catnip, Irish moss, slippery elm, and burdock.

I want to have a separate ingredients for a final rinse, spritz, and dc. On the hunt for an all natural dc. Fenugreek right?


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 25, 2014)

I'd like to join. I have many Ayurvedic powders, oil, cream, KJ Naturals Ayurvedic shampoo bars, and teas. I'll post when I use them.

I just ordered Raspberry Henna cream from Siamese Twists today.. can't wait to get it. I also have some Keravada oils that I haven't used up and APB Ayurvedic Cream.


----------



## DoDo (Dec 25, 2014)

I am going to give this another try and start small.

A green tea/aloe/marshmallow spritz.

I should be able to do that. That sounds yummy just thinking about it. I am using clay regularly, and I have a henna gloss I need to use up to.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Dec 26, 2014)

I wrote at the end of the other thread that I have tons of powders that I need to use. I am home for the holidays and found some more in my old room. Still havent figured out how I am going to incorporate everything. I know I want to make a spritz out of the Fenugreek because of the raves it gets. I will probably use Kalpi Tone, Bhringraj, Brahmi etc to make paste

One question: Has anyone mixed powders with Rhassoul clay? I searched and didnt see that mix. 

I plan to check in weekly to write what combos I come up with!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2014)

flyygirlll2 cutiebe2 Leo24Rule

Welcome Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2014)

Ltown

Very Nice info on Green Tea Ms. LT!  Thanks for Sharing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2014)

Will do a Pre-Rx with BlueRoze Chai Tea Pre-Rx for a few hours.  

Will do a Yerba Mate Tea Rinse under my DC'er


----------



## rileypak (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks for the tag, I'm in!

I'll be using an assortment of clays, herbal powders, Ayurvedic powders, Ayurvedic based products, and coffee/tea based products. I'll post them as I use them.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 26, 2014)

cutiebe2 said:


> I wrote at the end of the other thread that I have tons of powders that I need to use. I am home for the holidays and found some more in my old room. Still havent figured out how I am going to incorporate everything. I know I want to make a spritz out of the Fenugreek because of the raves it gets. I will probably use Kalpi Tone, Bhringraj, Brahmi etc to make paste
> 
> One question: Has anyone mixed powders with Rhassoul clay? I searched and didnt see that mix.
> 
> I plan to check in weekly to write what combos I come up with!



cutiebe2  I used to use Rhassoul for deep cleanse hair and remove every coat of products/stains, so I wouldn't have done a mix of a cleanser mixed with a coater. But at the end of the day there are plenty of mixes like Shikakai/henna(and other powders)sold on the market so why not try Rhassoul and other powders. 
I'm taking Shikakai/henna as an exemple because Shikakai cleanse and is an astringent and henna coats hair.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Dec 26, 2014)

Krystle~Hime

Yeah I use Rhassoul clay as a shampoo at the moment. I never thought of Shikakai and henna. I am still trying to think of all the combinations I can do.

I plan on doing henna and indigo tomorrowsince I want my hair black again. But on a weekly basis I still dont know which combos ill do for a paste.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 26, 2014)

IDareT'sHair Please add me to this challenge. I hendigo about every 8 weeks and I use Rhassoul once a month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2014)

curlyhersheygirl

Got Ya' Mrs. CHG.

And you use a few products with Coffee, Tea, Ayurvedics in them as well.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Dec 26, 2014)

Does anyone use Turmeric powder in any of their mixes? I have a jar and want to use it up


----------



## Pennefeather (Dec 26, 2014)

IDareT'sHair,

I definitely want to participate.  I have lots of powders, and oils that I am  trying in different combinations.

 I also don't want you wagging your finger at me if I post and am not a challenger.

This should be fun.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2014)

Pennefeather

Glad to have You:welcome3: 

You do have alot of Powders! 

Looking forward to your Combos & your Posts.


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 26, 2014)

Mud/clay washing now. Sitting on my head until it hardens. Ingredients: Indian Healing Clay, Amla powder, aloe vera gel, vinegar. Will follow up with light protein conditioner steam and rinse out conditioner.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 26, 2014)

Pre-pooing with Komaza's Pona to exfoliate scalp & keep shedding at a minimum. Pona doesn't really fit in the categories of this challenge but posted it here since it suppose to help shedding.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 26, 2014)

divachyk
Thanks for sharing, fyi there are the random hair thoughts thread, the hair weekend plan thread and/or the delightful deep conditioning thread though


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 26, 2014)

cutiebe2 said:


> Krystle~Hime
> 
> Yeah I use Rhassoul clay as a shampoo at the moment. I never thought of Shikakai and henna. I am still trying to think of all the combinations I can do.
> 
> I plan on doing henna and indigo tomorrowsince I want my hair black again. But on a weekly basis I still dont know which combos ill do for a paste.


Another advantage is that Rhassoul is not mud clay, actually grainy from my experiences, so it will be easy to mix it with any other Indian powders. 
If you don't know which combo/mix to do, have a look at everyone's weekly check up for some mistress inspiration. 
My fav Ayurvedic DC mix is henna/maka(Bhringraj)/amla/brahmi  with some drops of hydrolysed protein 
Fenugreek can be added but be used as a rinse aswell. 
U asked in another post about turmeric I only know skin properties for reduce hyperpigmentation (when used consistently as a mask)
Hope that helps xx cutiebe2


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm in too 

I'll be using:
APB Ayurvedic Oil & Ayurvedic Hair Mask
J. Monique Naturals Mud Wash & Bentonite and Rhaussoul Clay Mask


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 26, 2014)

About to henna this weekend. Loved the results last week. Luscious and much needed volume. Also, cant wait to get to that store that carries indigo. Will do a lone indigo some time during the week.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 26, 2014)

Krystle~Hime said:


> divachyk
> Thanks for sharing, fyi there are the random hair thoughts thread, the hair weekend plan thread and/or the delightful deep conditioning thread though



I know Krystle~Hime but I wanted to list it here since I will be using it for this challenge and it helps shedding like coffee & tea but if that's not cool then please let me know.


----------



## Lita (Dec 26, 2014)

Indigo
Brahmi 
Cassia 
Hibiscus
Rahssoul
Fenugreek
Irishmoss
Pumpkin 
Banana 
Tea spritzs
Coffee balms & butters
Mud washes
Ayurvedic treatments 
J.monquie



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Dec 26, 2014)

cutiebe2 said:


> Does anyone use Turmeric powder in any of their mixes? I have a jar and want to use it up




cutiebe2 I use it when I add it to my Yemen henna,it helps give a pretty glossy color,but it can be grainy, if you add it to hot water makes it like pancake batter,desolves.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Tonto (Dec 26, 2014)

I will be using tea rinses, ACV rinse and AVJ rinse.


----------



## Pennefeather (Dec 26, 2014)

Prepooing overnight with Annabelle's hibiscus and fenugreek oil.


----------



## nmartin20 (Dec 27, 2014)

I would like to join...I henna monthly. I recently purchased several items from Hairveda and ABP. I know that I will learn a lot from others. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 27, 2014)

Lita said:


> @cutiebe2 I use it when I add it to my Yemen henna,it helps give a pretty glossy color,but it can be grainy, if you add it to hot water makes it like pancake batter,desolves.
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
That's good to know. I'm going to buy some to add to my face masks because it's supposed to even out skin tone. Since I'm going to be using the same mask on my hair, hopefully it'll help give some kind of gloss.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2014)

Tonto said:


> *I will be using tea rinses, ACV rinse and AVJ rinse.*


 
Tonto

So you are joining us for 2015?  Great.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2014)

nmartin20 said:


> *I would like to join...I henna monthly. I recently purchased several items from Hairveda and ABP. I know that I will learn a lot from others. Thanks in advance!!*


 
nmartin20

Glad to have you!  And


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 27, 2014)

i'm on amazon doing my powder shopping (need new batches of marshmallow/burdock and bhringraj)


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 27, 2014)

Okay welp thought I had posted in here earlier lol guess not...

Okay soooo I don't know what I'm doing wrong but my grays never turn a brown they always turn golden copper. I've even used more indingo to henna ratio but it still isnt working. Ah well guess I jist have to deal with the color it gives me lol.

Anyway here's the pics of ny hendigo. No different than they way it usually looks. All the color is result from my hendigo of my grays. My hair is not dyed  and that should give you an idea of how much gray I have lol. For some reason though I have more gray in the front and sides than the back....


----------



## meka72 (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks for tagging me IDTH! I'm in the challenge.

I just started experimenting with teas and plan to incorporate them into my regimen in 2015. 
I need to find a moisturizing tea spritz since my ST glycerin free kink drink is almost gone. 

I use ACV rinses and will continue to do so in 2015. I recently tried the Claudie's normalizing rinse in a tea base, instead of water, and really liked how my hair felt. So I'll continue to do that. 

I use henna sporadically and think that I will use henna glosses more than the henna paste in 2015. It takes forever for me to soften and moisturize my hair after a henna paste treatment. 

I have a lot of Ayurvedic powders and need to figure out how to incorporate them into my regimen.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow

Very Pretty Results!  And them Curls is Poppin' all over the place!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2014)

meka72

So Happy to have you back!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 27, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> HairPleezeGrow
> 
> Very Pretty Results!  And them Curls is Poppin' all over the place!



Thanks T! 

10 char


----------



## Pennefeather (Dec 27, 2014)

Tea rinse today w nettle, bhringraj  hibiscus, and rosemary.

I know the challenge hasn't offically begun, but I want to keep track of my combinations.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2014)

Pennefeather

It Has Officially Begun (even though 2015 hasn't).  

By All Means, please post in this thread.

Thank you!


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 27, 2014)

IDareT'sHair I'm going to try my best to stick to this challenge, cause I have a ton of products that fit the bill.  

Gonna pull out Komaza Pona Rx since this contains AV.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 27, 2014)

Golden75, good to see someone else talking Pona because I think it got the side eye earlier! I haven't had any scalp issues since starting it. 

I will also be using Komaza's Bountiful Mane -- it includes aloe vera.


----------



## Daernyris (Dec 27, 2014)

I would like to join
Wasn't sure if what I have in my stash qualifies until I read some posts.

I plan to use my Sarenzo clay washes and I have some clay from J.monique

I used my Sarenzo peppermint and tea tree clay wash today and my hair felt like a million bucks


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2014)

Daernyris

Welcome!:welcome3:


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 27, 2014)

DC'd over coffee and did a final rinse with coffee and cold water.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 27, 2014)

I lost my Claudie's tea :-( but I plan to get back into my njoi henna gloss and her tea rinses. I find that using a leave in with avj works better with my hair then rinses but I will still keep acv products on hand. (I'm too lazy for all DAT!) May try coffee again.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Dec 28, 2014)

Henna is on my hair now. Did a new method I found on youtube where I start in the crown and slowly make a bun with my hair. It worked so much better because in the end my hair was all in a bun instead of hanging on my neck where it just gets messier.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Dec 28, 2014)

Used my J. Monique Mud Wash as my cleanser today


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2014)

oneastrocurlie

I bought the J. Monique Organic Dead Sea Mask to rotate with SM's Purification Hair Masque.  

Do you see a comparison?


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 28, 2014)

Used BRB Chai Hair Tea as a prepoo. I love the smell but I'll probably have to use it again for a final verdict cause my hair is still shedding  a lot. Today's wash day thus far has been no bueno with all the hair I've lost.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2014)

flyygirlll2

I hope you get your shedding under control.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 28, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> flyygirlll2  I hope you get your shedding under control.


    Yeah I don't know what's going on but the shedding is getting bad. I also discovered I didn't remove all the ssk's before washing so my hair became very tangled ...Ughhhh.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Dec 28, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> oneastrocurlie
> 
> I bought the J. Monique Organic Dead Sea Mask to rotate with SM's Purification Hair Masque.
> 
> Do you see a comparison?



IDareT'sHair

Hmm. I use the Purification Masque strictly to detangle before any cleansing no matter what cleanser I use afterwards. So today when I used the Mud Mask I already had the Shea Moisture in my hair. I can't compare really since I don't think I've ever used the Shea Moisture as a cleanser. I can say using the purification masque and then using the mud mask on top doesn't dry my hair out. I even very lightly shampoo just to make sure the mud is out and my hair still isn't stripped. 

If I had to say what would do I better job of cleansing overall I'd say the J. Monique. But I wouldn't dare dry to detangle my hair with that. lol. The Purification masque is a detangling dream for me.


----------



## keranikki (Dec 28, 2014)

Today is wash day! I currently have brahmi and shikakai mixed with slippery elm, marshmallow root, Irish moss, Aloe Vera juice, peppermint oil, and warm water on my scalp. I'm using my left over protein conditioner concoction mixed with some 4 natural reconstructor that I'm trying to get rid of. I'll rinse this out and try this sample of Lush coconut shampoo I acquired, then it's henna time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2014)

oneastrocurlie

Thank you.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 28, 2014)

cutiebe2 said:


> Henna is on my hair now. Did a new method I found on youtube where I start in the crown and slowly make a bun with my hair. It worked so much better because in the end my hair was all in a bun instead of hanging on my neck where it just gets messier.



I've done this very same method for my henna application as seen on you tube via Shrutiarjunanand. I see no easier way forward
http://youtu.be/z_IGWNP--zY


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 28, 2014)

I did a ACV and tea rinse with Nettle and Peppermint tea last night.


----------



## rileypak (Dec 29, 2014)

Prepooing with APB Ayurvedic Oil


----------



## Lita (Dec 29, 2014)

Saturday-

TerraVada mud wash,rinsed She Scent It apple co wash,Mission Condition marshmallow DC 40min,rinsed Shea moisture manuka con,APB blueberry leave in,APB hibiscus cream,APB ayurvedic pomade on scalp & APB not easily broken to seal...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2014)

Will use: Black Coffee Rinse tomorrow under my DC'er


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 29, 2014)

Steeping my tea blend, Burdock Root, Catnip Nettle Leaf, Rooibos Leaf, Horsetail Grass, Fenugreek and marshmallow Root.

Getting ready of tomorrows wash day.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Dec 29, 2014)

cutiebe2 said:


> Does anyone use Turmeric powder in any of their mixes? I have a jar and want to use it up


 
cutiebe2, so far, only using it with food.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Dec 29, 2014)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I've done this very same method for my henna application as seen on you tube via Shrutiarjunanand. I see no easier way forward
> http://youtu.be/z_IGWNP--zY


 
AbsyBlvd, thanks for the link!


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Dec 29, 2014)

I would like to join the challenge.  I've only done one successful tea rinse with rooibos that helped with breakage.  I'm using AVG in my leave-in and will start using AVJ with my steaming.  I already use henna at least every two months with an occasional two step hendigo treatment.  I sold off some of my ayurvedic powders, but still have bhringraj, sukesh, shikakai and cassia obovata.

Looking for recipes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2014)

jbwphoto1

Welcome Ms. Lady!  Glad to Have You!


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 29, 2014)

jbwphoto1 said:


> AbsyBlvd, thanks for the link!



No problem. Welcome


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2014)

AbsyBlvd

Hi.  Are you joining us this year in this Challenge?


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 29, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> AbsyBlvd
> 
> Hi.  Are you joining us this year in this Challenge?



Shame You know I thought I had! That's how I know I've been lurking too hard. I remember now that I was going to, but decided to hold back after I joined a couple of challenges and didn't want to loose track. 

The old threads helped me immensely. You know...I will join you after all- I think I can handle it. I have to remember to post and not just lurk. I use bentonite clay and occasionally henna, amla, cassia. I am trying rhassoul clay for the first time tomorrow. Currently DCing overnight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2014)

@AbysBlvd

Gurl...Just come on & join us!oke:  

We have a lot of fun & knowledge.  You can Lurk and Post.

Just do what you Do!

Welcome!


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 29, 2014)

cutiebe2 said:


> Henna is on my hair now. Did a new method I found on youtube where I start in the crown and slowly make a bun with my hair. It worked so much better because in the end my hair was all in a bun instead of hanging on my neck where it just gets messier.



I prefer to keep my natural kinky hair separated from the beginning in four sections. To the very end including, rinsing and air drying then sealing. 
Even when I do henna. 
If I set it in a bun I would assume it's gonna be rinsed loose. 

But it's good if that method works better for you tho


----------



## Pennefeather (Dec 29, 2014)

Just attaching a link from Moptop maven. It helps me to remember the benefits for each powder.   I only use conditioning powders. 

She also has a few combinations that look interesting. 

http://moptopmaven.blogspot.com/2010/08/regimen-building-go-ayurvedic-part-1.html


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2014)

Beamodel

Also shared a Link with us that Highlighted a lot of benefits of different herbs/tea a while back.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 30, 2014)

Yes, yes I'm in! I'm definitely on board with my powders and henna since I'm having a baby in a few short weeks and I don't want to lose my hair! Its been so full and nice, I'm hoping between prenatal vitamins, iron and ayurvedic powders it will stay this way. So I've been on hiatus, but I'm back and ready to continue my hair growth journey!

I got so excited, I forgot to post what I'll be using !  For starters all of my powder mixes and teas will include fenugreek, that stuff is a godsend! My brahmi, amla, and shikakai are my old faithfuls mixed with heaps of coconut oil.  I've using these as a paste or in an Indian premixed shampoo, but I may break out the coffee maker and go back to teas at some point.  For now, I'll be going back to basics with those!


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 30, 2014)

cutiebe2 said:


> Henna is on my hair now. Did a new method I found on youtube where I start in the crown and slowly make a bun with my hair. It worked so much better because in the end my hair was all in a bun instead of hanging on my neck where it just gets messier.



Yep yep. Been I doing this method over a year . Once I was past the twa stage it became much easier and almost no mess


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2014)

Doing a Black Coffee Rinse today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2014)

Steeped a Pot of Green Tea for next wash day


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm doing a pre-poo treatment with BRB Hair Chai Tea.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 30, 2014)

Did a tea rinse after my cowash.

Steeping my tea blend (Burdock Root, Catnip Nettle Leaf, Rooibos Leaf, Horsetail Grass, Fenugreek and marshmallow Root for this weekends wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2014)

Rozlewis

Nice Blend


----------



## Imoan (Dec 30, 2014)

Cleansed w/BRB  Cocoa Coffee Rhassoul Mask, Toasted Marshmallow as L-N, Jakeala Ayurvedic oil to seal


----------



## Wenbev (Dec 31, 2014)

oil rinsed with leftover kera vada ayurvedic oil and shea moisture manuka and sprayed my tshirt dried hair with perfect blends hair tonic.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2014)

Using: Hairveda's Green Tea Butter.  Mad because I don't have a back-up.


----------



## Pennefeather (Dec 31, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> I did a ACV and tea rinse with Nettle and Peppermint tea last night.



xu93texas, 

Do you mix the ACV with the tea rinse or is this two seperate processes?


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 31, 2014)

Pennefeather said:


> xu93texas,  Do you mix the ACV with the tea rinse or is this two seperate processes?



I mixed it together. I have so many teas that I need to use up. I did 1 part ACV to 3 parts of tea. 
The tea was made with distilled water.

I apply my DC over it.


----------



## NefertariBlu (Dec 31, 2014)

cutiebe2 said:


> I wrote at the end of the other thread that I have tons of powders that I need to use. I am home for the holidays and found some more in my old room. Still havent figured out how I am going to incorporate everything. I know I want to make a spritz out of the Fenugreek because of the raves it gets. I will probably use Kalpi Tone, Bhringraj, Brahmi etc to make paste
> 
> One question: Has anyone mixed powders with Rhassoul clay? I searched and didnt see that mix.
> 
> I plan to check in weekly to write what combos I come up with!





Krystle~Hime said:


> cutiebe2  I used to use Rhassoul for deep cleanse hair and remove every coat of products/stains, so I wouldn't have done a mix of a cleanser mixed with a coater. But at the end of the day there are plenty of mixes like Shikakai/henna(and other powders)sold on the market so why not try Rhassoul and other powders.
> I'm taking Shikakai/henna as an exemple because Shikakai cleanse and is an astringent and henna coats hair.




I have been using shikakai and rhassoul  clay together in a paste to wash my hair.  I love how it makes my hair feel. I use 3 tablespoons of each with hot water, mix into a paste and add to damp hair. I don't add any oils or any other powders. I like to keep it simple.

I sometimes  add a deep conditioner to my mix if I want extra moisture, but so far so good. I have been using this mix for about 2 months now and not had any problems with it. 

Since using it, I've noticed I've not had to wash my hair weekly any more. I wash bi- weekly now.

I was thinking about adding a table spoon of henna to my mix every 6 weeks as a strengthener and see how that goes. 

I'm not sure why mixes don't contain rhassoul  clay. I love it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2014)

NefertariBlu

Are you joining our Challenge?


----------



## NefertariBlu (Dec 31, 2014)

Yes. I will be using what I stated in my reply.

Rhassoul clay and shikakai  powder  for washes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2014)

NefertariBlu

Welcome.:welcome3:  Glad to have You.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm in. I really fell off but I need to get back on track with my powders. I haven't needed tea rinses much b/c I hadn't exp much shedding. I was just looking at my powder collection the other day.


----------



## victorious (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm in.  

I usually do a henna with coffee once a month.  I'm not sure if I want to go back to indigo again or use more coffee to darken the grays. 

I need to be more consistent with black tea rinses, and I can't remember the last time I did an acv rinse. I really want to try the recommended green tea rinse/spray.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2014)

Ms. Tiki said:


> *I'm in. I really fell off but I need to get back on track with my powders. I haven't needed tea rinses much b/c I hadn't exp much shedding. I was just looking at my powder collection the other day.*


 
Ms. Tiki

Hi Ms. Tiki - I'm glad you're back!



victorious said:


> *I'm in. *
> 
> *I usually do a henna with coffee once a month. I'm not sure if I want to go back to indigo again or use more coffee to darken the grays. *
> 
> *I need to be more consistent with black tea rinses, and I can't remember the last time I did an acv rinse. I really want to try the recommended green tea rinse/spray.*


 
victorious

Welcome Ms. Lady!  Glad to have you!


----------



## Pennefeather (Dec 31, 2014)

Rozlewis,

Do you put your tea mixture together yourself or it is a prepackaged mix?


----------



## NefertariBlu (Jan 1, 2015)

I need advice please. 

I have dandruff. I need to find something that will help with it.  I usually see it 4 days after I wash my  hair.  It doesn't itch, I  just have flakes. 

I use rhassoul clay and shikakai  powder.  I wash my scalp with the aunt Jackies shampoo. 

I've tried fenugreek and coconut oil separately and both makes my hair shed a lot, so they are not options for me. 

TIA


----------



## jprayze (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Year!

I slacked on my tea rinses in 2014, but I will be on it this year!

I have peppermint
Chamomile
Green
White
Black 
Rooibos 
Fenugreek 

I'm ready!


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 1, 2015)

I've been M.I.A. I know.. 

At the moment, I'm torn as to what I should purchase. I have two carts: 1 from Annabelle's Perfect Blends with 3 items a) Infused Oils Hurry Up Grow b) Ayurvedic Infused Oils and c) White Chocolate Mousse Moisture Intense Mask. Second cart is from hennasooq.com with the 300g of Sukesh Ayurvedic Powder and Cocoveda Hair Oil. I don't need all this oil now. What to do...what to do??


----------



## meka72 (Jan 1, 2015)

Steeping chamomile and nettle leaf tea for my wash day this weekend. This will be my first time trying these two teas.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2015)

meka72

Excellent Choices!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2015)

Will do:
Black Coffee
Pure Green Tea

Rinses tomorrow


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 1, 2015)

I found my Claudie's tea. Got LG whipped java butter in cart so I will try to get it tomorrow. Will do a dry DC with the tea tomorrow.


----------



## nmartin20 (Jan 2, 2015)

PrePoo: SM Purification Masque and   Shescentit's Coconut Sorbet almost 2 hrs        (being lazy) under my Therapy Hair Wrap

Shampoo: SM Black Soap Shampoo

Deep Condition: Shescentit's Fortifying Masque
                            about another 2hrs Good stuff

Styler: Hairveda's CoCoasta Shikakai on length 
            their almond glaze for my scalp,
             APB Lemon Pound Cake Creamy
              Hair Pudding and APB Ayurvedic
               Hair Cream, Darcy's pumpkin as 
               another leave in, and IC gel for hold

Styling my hair didn't take long at all. I'm hoping to wear these medium twist until Tuesday or Wednesday of next week. Totally pleased right now.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 2, 2015)

NefertariBlu said:


> I need advice please.
> 
> I have dandruff. I need to find something that will help with it.  I usually see it 4 days after I wash my  hair.  It doesn't itch, I  just have flakes.
> 
> ...



Amla works well for hair "fall" or shedding and dandruff. Its more moisturizing than shikakai. I usually mix the two when I poo rinse with them and use more amla than shikakai and follow up with a good heavy deep condish. I never experienced dandruff after using amla powder.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2015)

KaramelDiva1978

Good Info!  Thanks for Sharing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2015)

Did both a Green Tea Rinse and a Black Coffee Rinse today (in various parts of my Regimen).


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 2, 2015)

I did acv rinse after washing with Jakeala Chai Tea Shampoo Bar.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm natural and always been, but wondering if any of you ladies are relaxed and using tea rinses and ayurvedic products? I ask because I want to help my mother and sister's (whom are both relaxed) hair by using tea rinses, Annabelle's Perfect Blend Hair Tonic & DC's with ayurvedic ingredients.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2015)

@Leo24Rule

I am Relaxed and use both Tea & Coffee Rinses. I use them each wash day.

There are quite a few "Relaxed" Tea Heads that are part of this Challenge.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 2, 2015)

IDareT'sHair thank you very much for replying. I'm doing some research now. My mother and sister both once had long and thick hair, but with a bad weave/breakage from the perming their hair hasn't been the same. I've gotten my mother's hair (due to breakage) from ear length to bra strap. My sister's hair is just so thick and always dry. Gotta find her something.


----------



## ronie (Jan 2, 2015)

Not sure if I joined this challenge, but I am joining now, loll. 
Preppooing with APB ayurvedic mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2015)

ronie

I thought you were already in here!

If so, carry on....if not:welcome3:


----------



## ronie (Jan 2, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> ronie  I thought you were already in here!  If so, carry on....if not:welcome3:


Lolll I thought so too. I was just covering my bases you know, loll. 
I was too lazy to go back. But yeah I'm here.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 3, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> I'm natural and always been, but wondering if any of you ladies are relaxed and using tea rinses and ayurvedic products? I ask because I want to help my mother and sister's (whom are both relaxed) hair by using tea rinses, Annabelle's Perfect Blend Hair Tonic & DC's with ayurvedic ingredients.



Yes ma'am, I'm relaxed and began using powders as tea rinses since they were first introduced to me. I've never used Annabelle's Perfect Blend because I always made my own concoctions accord to what my hair needs are. I've noticed strength and thickness from ayurvedic product use. If they're open to trying it, they're in for many hair benefits in my opinion.


----------



## Pennefeather (Jan 3, 2015)

Prepooed overnight w APB hibiscus and fenugreek oil.


----------



## Pennefeather (Jan 3, 2015)

For those of you doing tea rinses, do you rinse before your conditioner or after?


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 3, 2015)

Pennefeather said:


> For those of you doing tea rinses, do you rinse before your conditioner or after?



I like doing it before.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 3, 2015)

Pennefeather I do it before and after the conditioner. After I rinse out the conditioner I spray it one last time (very generously I might add) and just leave it in. Then I continue with the rest of the regimen.


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 3, 2015)

Pre-pooed with Blue Roze Beauty Chai Hair Tea.
DC'd with Jakeala Tutti Honey Rhassoul Mask.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 3, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> I'm natural and always been, but wondering if any of you ladies are relaxed and using tea rinses and ayurvedic products? I ask because I want to help my mother and sister's (whom are both relaxed) hair by using tea rinses, Annabelle's Perfect Blend Hair Tonic & DC's with ayurvedic ingredients.



I'm Relaxed and I tea rinse as well. I use a bag of Liptons, Horsetail, and Hibiscus in a spray bottle. I use it twice: Once before I rinse out the conditioner and once after. The last spray I leave it in and continue with the rest of the regimen.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 3, 2015)

I don't leave the bag in the spray bottle, I make it in my Pyrex measuring cup, then when I'm done I discard the tea bags and pour the mix in the spray bottle, and leave the mix in the bathroom. If I have any left over, I pour into an empty bottle and refrigerate it <<I forgot to mention that lol.


----------



## BFeathers (Jan 3, 2015)

January 2, 2015, I'm walking in Target and all of a sudden get a _bad _case of itch in my crown. I'm scratching like mad...discreetly and patting my head like I'm weaving a weave. I put EVERYTHING in that spot to cure the itch. Tea Tree, peppermint braid spray, oils, Seabreeze, peroxide, neosporin....

 I was about to grab the rattail and literally scrape that spot because it was itching like nothing I've ever experienced  I had been having dandruff all of a sudden starting about a month ago but it was never itchy.


January 3, 2015 just NOW I did a light ACV rinse and I could feel the itch just going poof the minute the vinegar hit that spot. I don't feel a thing *knocks on wood*

I'm joining now and here's to praying this is a good choice or me.

Edit: I'm under the hooded dryer with typos galore...


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 3, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> I'm natural and always been, but wondering if any of you ladies are relaxed and using tea rinses and ayurvedic products? I ask because I want to help my mother and sister's (whom are both relaxed) hair by using tea rinses, Annabelle's Perfect Blend Hair Tonic & DC's with ayurvedic ingredients.



I am. I use Njoi Herbal tea rinse (under dc) she's on etsy. I use henna glosses (haven't in a while but they help alot) and Claudie's tea spritz (leave in). I like oils mostly with ayurvedic ingredients like APB hibiscus and fenugreek oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2015)

BFeathers

Welcome Ms. Lady!  Hope you get your 'itch' under control.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 3, 2015)

About to do a spritz of bamboo on dry hair then DC on top. Then a lo-poo to prep for indigo by itself (did henna the last two consecutive weekends ).


----------



## BFeathers (Jan 3, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BFeathers
> 
> Welcome Ms. Lady!  Hope you get your 'itch' under control.



So far so good! 2 hours later and the itch is gone 

Is this a weekly thing I could do? I'm still researching ACV but I was just desperate and opened the pantry last night and found some. 

I was just too sleepy last night so I just slept with a mix of Neosporin and peroxide on that spot but the ACV was like sticking a hot pan under the faucet on the cold side. It sizzled the itch right off.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 3, 2015)

Babygrowth said:


> I am. I use Njoi Herbal tea rinse (under dc) she's on etsy. I use henna glosses (haven't in a while but they help alot) and Claudie's tea spritz (leave in). I like oils mostly with ayurvedic ingredients like APB hibiscus and fenugreek oil


 
Thank you Babygrowth for responding. Okay, based on you and IDareT'sHair hair regimens including tea rinses and ayurvedic ingredients I will follow suit for both my mother and sister. Relaxed hair okay, but not on colored hair right?

On my way to the etsy store now. I just purchased the APB products (2) for the first time to take advantage of her 30% special and awaiting their arrival.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2015)

BFeathers

It is safe to use each wash day.  

To correct porosity, to close cuticle, to remove build up, for shine etc....(ACV Rinses has a lot of positive qualities)

Make sure your ratios ACV to Water are on point.  ACV is very acidic and can be drying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2015)

@Leo24Rule

I'm Relaxed & Hendigo'ed. (No commercial dyes).

Regarding color Teas/Coffee can 'stain'. You need to be aware of that.

I've never had a problem with Coffee/Tea significantly changing my color though.


----------



## BFeathers (Jan 3, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BFeathers
> 
> It is safe to use each wash day.
> 
> ...




Thanks! I just used a 16oz water bottle and poured a little ACV in it then shook then a little more and shook. 

The water was still pretty clear but you could smell the vinegar. I figured that wasn't "too" much as for being drying.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 3, 2015)

Used HV Jardin Green Tea Smoothing Condish


----------



## Pennefeather (Jan 3, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> About to do a spritz of bamboo on dry hair then DC on top. Then a lo-poo to prep for indigo by itself (did henna the last two consecutive weekends ).



DarkJoy,

What do you think of bamboo?  I know that it has a lot of silica, and I was considering drinking the tea regularly.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 3, 2015)

Dc'd over coffee and did a tea rinse with cold water.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 4, 2015)

Pre-pooed with Komaza Pona Hair & Scalp under vatika frosting


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 4, 2015)

Steeping Fenugreek, Nettle, and Peppermint teas .


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 4, 2015)

I wasn't sure if I wanted to join this year since I fell off majorly last year but I'm starting henna again soon so count me in. I have 30+ herbs, clays and powders to use so I'll post as I go.


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 4, 2015)

Did a green tea rinse after rinsing out bentonite/tea tree/peppermint/honey mask. Going to henna Monday evening.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2015)

Staying on: Green Tea Rinses


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2015)

BranwenRosewood

Glad to have you back Ms. Lady!

Duchess007

Beautiful Results from your Green Tea Rinse


----------



## Pennefeather (Jan 4, 2015)

whosthatcurl,

I have been tea spritzing the last two weeks as well. This morning, I brewed nettle tea w bhringraj, Alma, brahmi, and hibiscus.  I spritzed my hair before applying APB  ayuverdic oil.

I will use this for the next four days, and then brew something else.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 4, 2015)

Pennefeather How did you like it?


----------



## Ltown (Jan 4, 2015)

Use HV methi conditioner today.


----------



## meka72 (Jan 4, 2015)

For today's wash day, I'm using a nettle leaf and chamomile tea rinse, henna gloss and ACV.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2015)

Will Steep a Pot of Green Tea for this weeks wash day.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 4, 2015)

After I run my errands including to stop at Sally's Beauty Supply for a scalp massager and tangle teezer for myself. (I just can't stop buying hair stuff as of late) I then will wash my hair, do a tea rinse, and spritz with the same tea as a leave-in.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 4, 2015)

Used rhassoul clay I mixed with water, cayenne pepper, honey and a touch of ACV. I let that sit in my hair for about 2 hrs before I washed it out and used diluted Kinky Curly Knot Today as my leave-in. My hair is still air drying with KCCC but feels soft. And no, I can't seem to keep my hands out of my hair


----------



## Imoan (Jan 4, 2015)

Co washed with Jakeala Flax Mallow condish <----- luv u mwah


----------



## NefertariBlu (Jan 4, 2015)

KaramelDiva1978 thanks for the tip about Amla. I haven't had any issues with the shikakai  in regards to dryness, but when I finish this pack I will try the  Amla and note the difference.

I tried Henna with my mix yesterday. I haven't really noticed anything as yet apart from the lingering smell. Will keep on using it though.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 4, 2015)

Steeping my tea blend (Burdock Root, Catnip Nettle Leaf, Rooibos Leaf, Horsetail Grass, Fenugreek and marshmallow Root for this weekends wash.


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 4, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will Steep a Pot of Green Tea for this weeks wash day.



IDareT'sHair:

What's your tea mix?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2015)

spacetygrss

Just plain Green Tea


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 4, 2015)

I used BRB Hair Chai Tea and did a tea rinse with fenugreek, peppermint, and nettle tea.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 6, 2015)

I feel like after a month and a half of using a tea rinse & tea spritz in my hair it's thickened up a bit.


----------



## keranikki (Jan 6, 2015)

I made a tea spritz using nettle, green tea, fenugreek, pau d'arco, rose hips, and ylang ylang essential oil. I also made a leave-in conditioner/ detangler mixing the tea spritz with Irish moss, marshmallow root, slippery elm, and coconut oil. I love the tea spritz, but I think I should have put more coconut oil in the leave-in. I get great slip and hold, but not enough moisture.  My hair feels soft and slightly dry.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 6, 2015)

keranikki I think I'm going to use your recipe, however, since oil and water don't mix how does the coconut oil work in your tea spritz?


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 6, 2015)

Pennefeather said:


> DarkJoy,
> 
> What do you think of bamboo?  I know that it has a lot of silica, and I was considering drinking the tea regularly.



Hello! 

I love drinking the tea. Its relaxing  and a light earthy  flavor.

As far as hair rinses, it makes my hair feel both strong and moisturized. Can't speak on any growth benefits of the silica though since my hair is notoriously slow growing. Oolong, however, gives me a noticeable growth spurts when drinking  regularly but its not sustained.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 6, 2015)

Did a tea rinse with cold water.


----------



## keranikki (Jan 6, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> keranikki I think I'm going to use your recipe, however, since oil and water don't mix how does the coconut oil work in your tea spritz?



I used coconut oil in the leave-in conditioner, not the tea spritz. Sorry for the confusion. 

I put an essential oil in the tea spritz for fragrance. I just shake it vigorously for a few seconds before use.


----------



## Pennefeather (Jan 6, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Hello!
> 
> I love drinking the tea. Its relaxing  and a light earthy  flavor.
> 
> As far as hair rinses, it makes my hair feel both strong and moisturized. Can't speak on any growth benefits of the silica though since my hair is notoriously slow growing. Oolong, however, gives me a noticeable growth spurts when drinking  regularly but its not sustained.



DarkJoy,

I'm going to have to try bamboo tea. I want to try the tea rinse as well as drinking it.  Right now, I drink a lot of green tea.

whosthatcurl,

I need to use the tea spritz for a few more weeks to see if its working.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2015)

@keranikki @Leo24Rule @Pennefeather @DarkJoy @KaramelDiva1978 NefertariBlu

Thanks for sharing your observations/research.

Good Stuff!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2015)

Did a Pure Green Tea Rinse today under my DC Rx.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2015)

Steeped another Pot of Green Tea for next Wash Day


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 8, 2015)

Using BRB Chai Hair Tea for Pre-poo treatment over KV Super Ego oil.

I will Cowash later.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Jan 9, 2015)

Did an overnight with earl grey lavender under my moisture conditioner.  It didn't give me that instant decrease in breakage like it did last time, so I'm putting it down as something that has to have heat to work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2015)

Using: Pure Green Tea


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 9, 2015)

Will clarify tonight, then do a fenugreek/green tea rinse and overnight DC.


----------



## BFeathers (Jan 9, 2015)

Counting down until my Sunday wash. ACV rinse here I come.

I've been itchy again but nothing like last week. I think the cold is doing things to my scalp because I haven't had dandruff in YEARS.

Would an ACV rinse and Head and Shuolders be overkill? I usually do H&S for the minty feeling but I was thinking of using the shampoo for the visible flakes then doing an ACV rinse for the itch.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2015)

BFeathers

You should be fine.  Just make sure your Ratios are on point ACV to Water.

The ACV Rinse closes Cuticle, helps with Shine, removes build up, corrects porosity, helps to combat 'itch'.

You should be good.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 10, 2015)

Dc'd over medium bold coffee but I forgot to tea rinse


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 10, 2015)

Been Co washing everyday/every 2 days alternating moisture and protein. Also, I've been using my tea spritz (Liptons, horsetail, hibiscus) before and after rinsing the conditioner.


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 10, 2015)

Oiled my scalp and strands with Alma & Brahmi oil and let it sit.
Pre-pooed with BRB Chai Hair Tea
Used Jakeala Hydrating Mask with Ayurvedic Herbs (added by Jakeala--Amla, Brahmi, etc).
I sealed my hair along the length with Jakeala Amla Shea Hemp Castor Parfait.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 10, 2015)

Steaming now for an hour with BRB cocoa coffee rhassoul mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2015)

Used: Soultanicals Sorrel (and baggy)


----------



## victorious (Jan 11, 2015)

Did a black tea rinse under deep conditioner yesterday (forgot last week).  

Will try green tea next week.  This thread is getting me back on track.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2015)

victorious

Are You Joining this Challenge?


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 11, 2015)

About to make this indigo paste.


----------



## victorious (Jan 11, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> victorious
> 
> Are You Joining this Challenge?






  I snuck in the last day of the year.



victorious said:


> I'm in.
> 
> I usually do a henna with coffee once a month.  I'm not sure if I want to go back to indigo again or use more coffee to darken the grays.
> 
> I need to be more consistent with black tea rinses, and I can't remember the last time I did an acv rinse. I really want to try the recommended green tea rinse/spray.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 11, 2015)

So my first time using henna was November last year. I've been wigging it most days and I baggy practically 100% of the time. 

I did an MHM session involving a mix of rhassoul clay with a little honey, cayenne pepper, ACV and fair bit water, on Friday. I wore my hair out yesterday and my cousin mentioned how brown my hair was, and we were indoors! I think I am feeling it, as long as it makes my dusty brown (IMO) hair look richer lol.

Suffered 3 bouts of breakage at my nape during the last 3 detangling/ wash sessions. This could be down to 1. a wig 2. my braids 3. careless 'detangling'. Once I figure this out, I may be tempted to henna again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2015)

victorious

Great!  Glad to have You!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2015)

AbsyBlvd

Nice Update. Thank You.

I hope you eliminate your issue, so you can continue your Henna Treatments.

It gets better/richer with time.


----------



## keranikki (Jan 11, 2015)

Completed wash day routine. I pre-pooed with a mixture of olive oil, egg, and my last bit of Shea Moisture Maruka conditioner. I washed my hair with brahmi and shikakai powder. Then DC'd overnight with my tea spritz under Aussie 3 minute conditioner and sesame oil. Right now I'm sitting under the dryer with my tea spritz and Lush R&B leave-in conditioner. I will then let my hair dry and proceed to flat iron. 

I learned the hard way that I did not put enough oil in my homemade leave-in that consisted of Irish moss, slippery elm, marshmallow root, coconut oil, and my tea spritz. I basically made a great gel that dried the heck out my hair!  I experienced a lot of breakage this past week because of it.  Ahh, you live and you learn.


----------



## Pennefeather (Jan 11, 2015)

Layered APB hibiscus and fenugreek oil on top of Naturelle Growth coconut water and mango conditioner yesterday.  I forgot to put the oil on first, so I put it in top instead. 

Spritzing w nettle tea, bhringraj, brahmi, and hibiscus tea. After washing, and every morning and night.  Looking to add horsetail to the mix.


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 11, 2015)

Used ACV as my final rinse with my wash tonight


----------



## Imoan (Jan 11, 2015)

Coffee rinse today


----------



## Daernyris (Jan 11, 2015)

For the liquid portion of my LCC method this weekend I used Siamese Twists Bamboo Monoi Hair Spritzer(aloe vera is the second ingredient)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2015)

It's Perfectly Natural's Tealightful Shine Pomade *discontinued* 

= Green Tea, Black Tea, Horsetail Butter, Broccoli Seed Butter, Tea Tree Oil, Karanja Oil


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm doing  pre-poo treatment with BRB Chai Hair Tea.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 11, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> About to make this indigo paste.



I must say this was amazing. Best indigo ever. Switched brands and the color covered my grey first try this timr. Mehandi took 2 or  3x for full coverage. Im pleased. 

Oan, instead of a henna oil, im considering making a henna pomade... wonder if it would stain anything like clothing, pillows etc..?


----------



## Pennefeather (Jan 11, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> It's Perfectly Natural's Tealightful Shine Pomade *discontinued*
> 
> = Green Tea, Black Tea, Horsetail Butter, Broccoli Seed Butter, Tea Tree Oil, Karanja Oil



IDareT'sHair,

That sounds like a good pomade. Too bad it's discontinued.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Jan 11, 2015)

Under steamer now with AVJ under my coconut oil.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Jan 11, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> I must say this was amazing. Best indigo ever. Switched brands and the color covered my grey first try this timr. Mehandi took 2 or  3x for full coverage. Im pleased.
> 
> Oan, instead of a henna oil, im considering making a henna pomade... wonder if it would stain anything like clothing, pillows etc..?



DarkJoy, what brand indigo did you use this time?


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 12, 2015)

jbwphoto1 said:


> DarkJoy, what brand indigo did you use this time?



Hey there. Got it from The Henna a Guys at Amazon . They also have henna. I bought but still havent tried yet. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s/?ie=UTF8&k=The+Henna+Guys


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Jan 12, 2015)

Didn't get to steam on my henna because it was storming. Now it's time to get up and wash it out. Probably will just sleep on deep condish and not steam that either, so I'll skip adding the tea rinse under it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 12, 2015)

Pennefeather

It was very good.  She also had a "Hair Food" and other items that were fantastic. 

A very decent line that was also reasonably priced. 

Her lack of professionalism, terrible customer service, slow shipping, always interjecting her home/personal life (issues) into why her performance was 'lacking' and other inabilities is why she is no longer in business.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 12, 2015)

Used: IPN's Tealightful Shine Pomade again.


----------



## NefertariBlu (Jan 12, 2015)

RE: dandruff

I used neem oil in some oil and applied it to my scalp before my clay wash over a week ago. Since then, I have applied it 3 times without washing it out. I've noticed that I don't have that many flakes as I would do by now. I'm really impressed!!

One thing I would say, is that neem has a horrible smell; I think mainly used on it's own. I think once you add it to another oil the smell doesn't linger and goes away very quickly.

I'm going to continue with it,


----------



## keranikki (Jan 12, 2015)

NefertariBlu said:


> RE: dandruff  I used neem oil in some oil and applied it to my scalp before my clay wash over a week ago. Since then, I have applied it 3 times without washing it out. I've noticed that I don't have that many flakes as I would do by now. I'm really impressed!!  One thing I would say, is that neem has a horrible smell; I think mainly used on it's own. I think once you add it to another oil the smell doesn't linger and goes away very quickly.  I'm going to continue with it,



Neem oil is awesome, but stinks to high heaven! I used ylang ylang essential oil to mask the smell.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 12, 2015)

keranikki said:


> Neem oil is awesome, but stinks to high heaven! I used ylang ylang essential oil to mask the smell.



There is no masking that smell


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 12, 2015)

NefertariBlu said:


> RE: dandruff
> 
> I used neem oil in some oil and applied it to my scalp before my clay wash over a week ago. Since then, I have applied it 3 times without washing it out. I've noticed that I don't have that many flakes as I would do by now. I'm really impressed!!
> 
> ...


 


keranikki said:


> *Neem oil is awesome, but stinks to high heaven!* I used ylang ylang essential oil to mask the smell.


 


DarkJoy said:


> *There is no masking that smell*


 
NefertariBlu keranikki DarkJoy

   Agreed!


----------



## meka72 (Jan 12, 2015)

Used chamomile and nettle leaf tea under my deep conditioner, yesterday. I also made and used tea spritz with green, burdock root, marshmallow root, chamomile and nettle leaf teas with a little AVJ.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2015)

Plan to do a Green Tea Rinse and maybe an ACV final Rinse using Hairveda's ACV Phinising Rinse


----------



## tryingto (Jan 13, 2015)

BY rinse, you are using the chosen coffee, tea etc. by pouring it over your head, and not rinsing out, sorry if that sounds dumb just trying to learn,


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 13, 2015)

tryingto Not dumb at all. I put mine in a spray bottle and use it like that. I don't rinse it out either.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 13, 2015)

I think I need to do a horsetail only tea rinse. I'm approaching moisture overload.


----------



## tryingto (Jan 13, 2015)

whosthatcurl said:


> tryingto Not dumb at all. I put mine in a spray bottle and use it like that. I don't rinse it out either.



cool ,thank you, been wanting to try a tea rinse,


----------



## NefertariBlu (Jan 13, 2015)

Lol,  yes it does smell but it is helping with the dandruff. 10 days in and I haven't had to wash my hair just yet.  I've been putting it in the places that I've seen the flakes. I've seen a little bit,  but nothing as crazy before my last wash. 

I'll see how I go befit I wash at 2 weeks of using it.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 13, 2015)

Ha! Was at the Chinese market and they had full length fresh burdock root, about 18 inches long (!), for almost free. Imma have to get me some. My hair and scalp have loved  burdock since tea rinse  day. My liver also loves it so will drink it as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2015)

Another Pure Green Tea Rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2015)

tryingto

Are you joining our challenge?


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 13, 2015)

Did a tea rinse with my special blend.


----------



## keranikki (Jan 14, 2015)

M&S with my tea spritz.


----------



## tryingto (Jan 14, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> tryingto
> 
> Are you joining our challenge?



no, i'm sorry I saw the thread, and stopped by, , i will not be interrupting again, I promise


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 14, 2015)

Used Siamese Twists Moisture Milk and Raspberry Henna cream on length. I might steep some green tea, chamomile, and marshmallow root for my next wash because my hair has been shedding terribly. I know that black tea is supposed to help with shedding but is there any other tea or tea combination that also combats shedding? My hair fall is getting worse.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2015)

tryingto

Gurl....Pleeze Just come on & join.  oke:oke:.....

And post when you try something or want to ask something.

If, it is something you're unsure of, someone here will be able to help you "Learn"

There are a lot of Tea, Powders, Herbs, Ayurvedic, Clay Heads up in Here!


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm trying to change up my hair regimen. Keep the tea spritz, but I feel like I'm not exactly following the LOC Method or using good products for my hair type because my hair isn't all that soft as ya'll are claiming. I want that...
So from Annabelle's Perfect Blends I ordered 2 hair oils and I'm just HOT, HOT, HOT!
I placed 2 orders on different days on the first week in January(1st & 3rd) and have yet to receive my products. 4 items to be exact when the store promises to be shipped within 7-10 business days. I don't think I'll be ordering from them  I feel ripped off...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2015)

@Leo24Rule

Did you convo her via ETSY? 

She usually provides excellent CS. I would try that.  

@Miss Kane


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2015)

After I finish up Pure Green Tea I'll either Steep:

Marshmallow Root or Slippery Elm.  

Or I may add a Green Tea Bag in one of these brews.


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 14, 2015)

Cowashed with APB Coffee Cowash.


----------



## Miss Kane (Jan 14, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Leo24Rule
> 
> Did you convo her via ETSY?
> 
> ...




Hello,
Thank you for the tag IDareT'sHair

I am currently processing all New Years orders. They will ship by the estimated ship date provided on the receipt. The 7-10 business days does not include weekends.

Thanks,
Erica


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 14, 2015)

Does cowashing with V05 Blackberry Sage Tea count?


----------



## tryingto (Jan 15, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> tryingto
> 
> Gurl....Pleeze Just come on & join.  oke:oke:.....
> 
> ...



well in that case,  sign me up please, ...lol, I think I will try a green tea for starters, mainly because, i have that already, then order some henna, , I miss that messy stuff, but love it,


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 15, 2015)

I did contact APB yesterday and was told my products would ship out today. This morning I was notified via email all 4 items shipped out. HALLELUJAH!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2015)

tryingto

:welcome3:  Glad to have You!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2015)

Leo24Rule

Glad your products Shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2015)

Will Brew a combo of Black & Green Tea(s) tomorrow.


----------



## Kankycurlymuslimah (Jan 16, 2015)

I already do this in my regular routine so I'm definitely in I use the Indian oils I mix them together. And I do 2 clay powder treatments 2x a month Moroccan clay and bentonite clay. The only thing I will incorporate is tea rinse and I already have them in my cabinet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2015)

Kankycurlymuslimah

This is an active on-going Challenge.  Are you joining?  

We have respectfully requested that there be no random posts.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 16, 2015)

Using BRB Hair Chai Tea as a pre-poo treatment.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 16, 2015)

Steeping my tea blend (Burdock Root, Catnip Nettle Leaf, Rooibos Leaf, Horsetail Grass, Fenugreek and marshmallow Root for this weekends wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm getting ready to Steep some Black & Green Tea for next Wash Day.

Will rinse tomorrow with: Pure Green Tea and may use ACV as a final rinse? 

Either HV's or BRB's or KBN's.


----------



## ronie (Jan 16, 2015)

Prepooing/DCing right now with APB Ayurvedic mask.


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 17, 2015)

Prepping my bentonite/ACV mask and fenugreek/green tea rinse for tomorrow morning.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 17, 2015)

Duchess007 said:


> Prepping my bentonite/ACV mask and fenugreek/green tea rinse for tomorrow morning.



Looks yummy!  D007


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 17, 2015)

Prepooing with BRB Chai Hair Tea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2015)

Duchess007

Looks Delish


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2015)

Used: Pure Green.

Steeped: A Combo of Black & Green for next Wash Day!


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 17, 2015)

Is it too late to join? I'll be doing weekly tea rinses


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 17, 2015)

Dc'ing over black coffee and final rinse with my tea blend and cold water.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2015)

NaturallyBri87

Nope!  Really Glad to Have You Sis.


----------



## meka72 (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm going to use the last of the chamomile and nettle leaf blend that I have. I'm thinking about brewing a fenugreek and something else (sage, maybe) blend for the next 2-3 wash days. I might finally pull out some other Ayurvedic powders to try with the fenugreek.


----------



## Pennefeather (Jan 17, 2015)

Brewing nettle, rosemary, bhringraj, brahmi and marshmallow tea to spritz this week.


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 17, 2015)

Layered APB Ayurvedic oil with my DC.


----------



## Imoan (Jan 18, 2015)

Bobeam ACV & Bentonite Clay poo bar


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 18, 2015)

About to wash out a mix of rhassoul, bentonite, honey, cayenne pepper and a splash of ACV mixed with enough water to make a batter consistency. I've let it sit with a shower cap for 3hrs.
Will follow up with a leave-in and gel.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 18, 2015)

Tea rinsing today. 

I'll be using the Tejava Black Tea. It's already brewed. We have them at my job so I grabbed a bottle to use for my tea rinse lol. 

I went to Kroger (I'm in atl) to try to find the actual  tea bags but they all had other stuff and added sweeteners in the tea bag. So I'm going to try the Tejava since it's unsweetened and 100% black tea. 

Really hoping to slow my shedding down because I'm aiming for thicker hair in 2015


----------



## Pennefeather (Jan 18, 2015)

Layered APB hibiscus pomegranate and fenugreek oil under  deep conditioner.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 18, 2015)

DC'd with SD Vanilla Silk with green tea, Marshmallow root, chamomile, and CC Naturals tea blend underneath for an hour.

ETA- I also used ACV as a final rinse and used bamboo extract mixed with water & Silk Amino Acids as a spritz for a leave in.

  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 18, 2015)

flyygirlll2 said:


> DC'd with SD Vanilla Silk with green tea, Marshmallow root, chamomile, and CC Naturals tea blend underneath for an hour.
> 
> *ETA- I also used ACV as a final rinse and used bamboo extract mixed with water & Silk Amino Acids as a spritz for a leave in*.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


 
flyygirlll2

This sounds nice.  I've thought about buying some Silk Amino Acids.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 18, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> flyygirlll2  This sounds nice.  I've thought about buying some Silk Amino Acids.




I got it as a powder. I bought that as well as the bamboo from eBay.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 18, 2015)

flyygirlll2

I saw it on ebay as well as a liquid.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 18, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> flyygirlll2  I saw it on ebay as well as a liquid.



Yeah I did too. I think once I run out of this one I'll consider buying it the liquid. I used to have a liquid one from Lotioncrafters years ago but I remember I didn't like the smell of it.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 18, 2015)

flyygirlll2

I had some from Lotioncrafters too.  

And also some Honeyquat (that I didn't know quite what to do with either) 

I was a 'Newb', so I sent them to someone that was a Mixtress.  And I knew I wasn't and wasn't going to be one. 

However, I still buy liquid Keratin from Garden of Wisdom and use it occasionally.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 18, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> flyygirlll2  I had some from Lotioncrafters too.  And also some Honeyquat (that I didn't know quite what to do with either)   I was a 'Newb', so I sent them to someone that was a Mixtress.  And I knew I wasn't and wasn't going to be one.  However, I still buy liquid Keratin from Garden of Wisdom and use it occasionally.




Lol me too. I had the silk amino acid and the honeyquat but girl I ended throwing them out cause like you I was still new and was not about that mixing life lol. Now I like mixing things though when I have the energy. Garden of Wisdom you say? I'll have to check that out. I just bought Megatek to use it as a protein treatment.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 21, 2015)

Bumping. I forgot about this challenge... I need to incorporate a nettle tea rinse into my next deep conditioning day.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 21, 2015)

Brewing a blend of Fenugreek, Peppermint,  Rooibos , and black tea .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2015)

Did a BlueRozeBeauty's Chai Tea Hair Pre-Rx.

Will do - a Black & Green Tea Rinse.

Will also use - The Pomade Shop's Coffee Pomade or TPS's Peppermint Pomade.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 21, 2015)

Plan to use my Darcy's mask today with Claudie's tea underneath


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 21, 2015)

Doing a pre-poo with BRB Chai Hair Tea and EVCO.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 21, 2015)

-Washed my hair with Chagrin Valley Mud and Clay Shampoo Bar

-I did a tea rinse and applied my DC. I will do an ACV rinse after I rinse out the DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2015)

xu93texas

Gurl...you be workin' that Regi!

*Good Stuff*


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 21, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> xu93texas  Gurl...you be workin' that Regi!  *Good Stuff*



I'm trying to get thiis girl together  (referencing my TWA)


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 21, 2015)

Spritz my hair with HH Refresher Coarse. It has aloe Vera gel in it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## keranikki (Jan 22, 2015)

My moringa oil and shikakai oil finally showed up. I mixed both oils into my sulfur oil mix and oiled my scalp last night. We'll see.


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 22, 2015)

Prepooed with BRB Chai Hair Tea.


----------



## Pennefeather (Jan 22, 2015)

With all the products that I'm using, my hair tends to get oily. I'm thinking about a simple rinse midweek. I don't want to agitate my hair because that would mean more time, since I would then have to condition and detangle.  Ideally, I'll hop into the shower in the morning,  pour something over my hair, perhaps let it sit a minute, and then rinse.  Can I do this with one of the cleansing teas?


----------



## maxineshaw (Jan 23, 2015)

Can I hang with y'all?  Once more I have decided to give up commercial products. I just got my shikakai powder and henna in the mail.  I have never done a henna treatment before.  I have used cassia before with good results, but I am using the henna for its coloring and conditioning properties.  Shikakai powder is my favorite hair cleanser.  I just use it straight up with water.  Sometimes I make a tea, sometimes I make a thick or thin paste.  I always precede it with evco.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Jan 23, 2015)

Anonymous53 said:


> Can I hang with y'all?  Once more I have decided to give up commercial products. I just got my shikakai powder and henna in the mail.  I have never done a henna treatment before.  I have used cassia before with good results, but I am using the henna for its coloring and conditioning properties.  Shikakai powder is my favorite hair cleanser.  I just use it straight up with water.  Sometimes I make a tea, sometimes I make a thick or thin paste.  I always precede it with evco.



Welcome and have fun!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2015)

Anonymous53 said:


> *Can I hang with y'all?* Once more I have decided to give up commercial products. I just got my shikakai powder and henna in the mail. I have never done a henna treatment before. I have used cassia before with good results, but I am using the henna for its coloring and conditioning properties. Shikakai powder is my favorite hair cleanser. I just use it straight up with water. Sometimes I make a tea, sometimes I make a thick or thin paste. I always precede it with evco.


 
Anonymous53

Absolutely!  

Come on over and hang out with us.

Glad to have you!

Nice Ayurvedic Regi.  Please keep us informed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2015)

Will Steep:
Marshmallow Root
Slippery Elm
Pure Green

For next Wash Day


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2015)

Pennefeather said:


> With all the products that I'm using, my hair tends to get oily. I'm thinking about a simple rinse midweek. I don't want to agitate my hair because that would mean more time, since I would then have to condition and detangle. I*deally, I'll hop into the shower in the morning, pour something over my hair, perhaps let it sit a minute, and then rinse. Can I do this with one of the cleansing teas?*


 
@Pennefeather

Ms. Lady if you decide to do this...and after you've conducted your research on this method by trying it a couple times, please come back and let us know how it worked for you.

I'm interested.  Sounds like a winner for Summer!


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 23, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Bumping. I forgot about this challenge... I need to incorporate a nettle tea rinse into my next deep conditioning day.


 
I think I'm going to take the tea and put it with my hair stuff. I forgot it again today so if I just stick it with everything else hopefully it will remind me lol.


----------



## Pennefeather (Jan 23, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Pennefeather
> 
> Ms. Lady if you decide to do this...and after you've conducted your research on this method by trying it a couple times, please come back and let us know how it worked for you.
> 
> I'm interested.  Sounds like a winner for Summer!



IDareT'sHair,

I did this, this morning. I wasn't looking to clean my hair, but to cut down on the oil and product in my hair. I've noticed since I've starting using the Pomade Shop's growth aid, that my hair is becoming greasy and clumpy. I only wash my hair on the weekend. 

This morning, I rinsed thoroughly w warm water (no agitating). Then I did a tea rinse of green tea, hibiscus, and slippery elm.   The upshot was that my hair was less oily, and I was able to easy put it in a bun. 

Of course I had to add more ayuvedic oil and SM JBCO lotion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2015)

Pennefeather

Thank you for reporting back.  Keep us posting on this technique.

Yeah, you gotta find the perfect amount of TPS Pomade to use or that will definitely happen.


----------



## meka72 (Jan 24, 2015)

I finally used up the last of the chamomile and nettle leaf tea blend, last night.  I used it under Claudie's kahave hydrating conditioner. 

I brewed some sage and dandelion teas for the next 3 wash days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 24, 2015)

Will do a Green & Black Tea Rinse. Will also try BlueRoze Beauty's Strawberry & Vinegar Finishing Rinse *discontinued*


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 24, 2015)

Gonna put bamboo tea up under my sm manuka dc this weekend


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 24, 2015)

Used a mix of rhassoul and bentonite clay with honey and a splash of ACV this morning. Haven't got into the tea rinsing or spritzing (yet). Maybe I am building up to it- I've started drinking green tea and I bought some nettle tea the other day. Does this count?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 24, 2015)

AbsyBlvd

Drinking is Good Too!

Enjoy!  

Please report back on your findings.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 24, 2015)

^^That's good to know, thanks. Glad to know my efforts are not in vain.


----------



## Pennefeather (Jan 24, 2015)

Full wash day today.  Layered Kervada alter ego under naturelle  Growth coconut water and mango conditioner forty minutes. Finished with tea rinse of nettle, bhringraj, hibiscus, and brahmi.    Hair is soft and smooth.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 24, 2015)

Dc'd over coffee and did a final rinse with tea and cold water.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 24, 2015)

The Pomade Shop's Coffee Pomade


----------



## Ltown (Jan 24, 2015)

Using Jakeala coffee butter balm


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 25, 2015)

Bumping............................................


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 25, 2015)

Steeping my tea blend for my next wash.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 25, 2015)

Finally steeped my nettle tea... deep conditioning with it now under a hair mask


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 25, 2015)

Hello, I've been M.I.A. I do want to say that my Annabelle's Perfect Blends products were received this past Tuesday and I have been enjoying them. I do have a question. I haven't been doing my tea rinses for the last 3 weeks or so because I had a rash which is now clearing up. I wanted to know when doing the tea rinses do you rinse out with cold water or leave it in? I was leaving it on with a light cold water rinse.


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 25, 2015)

Leo24Rule I leave mine in.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 25, 2015)

Doing a black tea rinse as we speak. It's already 9:30 and I'm too tired to rinse this out and deep condition so I may leave this on overnight and deep condition tomorrow


----------



## rileypak (Jan 26, 2015)

Pre-pooed with APB Ayurvedic Oil on scalp and AV Methika Pre Shampoo Oil on ends
Jakeala Tutti Honey Mask for DC


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 26, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> Hello, I've been M.I.A. I do want to say that my Annabelle's Perfect Blends products were received this past Tuesday and I have been enjoying them. I do have a question. I haven't been doing my tea rinses for the last 3 weeks or so because I had a rash which is now clearing up. I wanted to know when doing the tea rinses do you rinse out with cold water or leave it in? I was leaving it on with a light cold water rinse.



Depends on the tea.  Some things my scalp doesnt like


----------



## jprayze (Jan 26, 2015)

Just put water on for tea to drink and put some in the fridge for a tea rinse.  

Drinking rooibos

For my hair:  Rooibos and Bigelow Sweet Dreams which is chamomile, hibiscus, peppermint, rose, spearmint, and orange blossoms


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 27, 2015)

Instead of my tea rinses and tea spritz I've been using the APB's Hair Tonic Spritz (which was really for my mother ) and the Ayurvedic Hair Oil every other day. Working good with minimal shedding


----------



## meka72 (Jan 27, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> Hello, I've been M.I.A. I do want to say that my Annabelle's Perfect Blends products were received this past Tuesday and I have been enjoying them. I do have a question. I haven't been doing my tea rinses for the last 3 weeks or so because I had a rash which is now clearing up. I wanted to know when doing the tea rinses do you rinse out with cold water or leave it in? I was leaving it on with a light cold water rinse.



I do a tea rinse (don't rinse out) and apply deep conditioner on top. Then I use a different blend of teas to spritz my hair during my M&S routine.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 27, 2015)

Used my beloved Claudie's tea as a leave in. That with my AE garlic gave me minimal shed!


----------



## ronie (Jan 27, 2015)

DC with APB ayurvedic cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2015)

Leo24Rule

Most of the time, I do my Tea underneath my DC'er and then Steam with it in.  

If I have any left, I'll rinse with it after I rinse out my DC'er.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2015)

Did a Green/Black Combo today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2015)

Steeped a Pot of:
Slippery Elm
Marshmallow Root
Pure Green Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2015)

I posted in the BlueRoze Beauty Thread (and a few others) - 

If you like doing ACV Rinses, please don't sleep on: BlueRoze Beauty's Strawberry & Vinegar Crème Rinse.

It is absolutely wonderful. I've been using it as a Final Rinse (as I do my ACV Rinses). 

It works great and smells absolutely delicious. 

It's made with Red Wine Vinegar.


----------



## Pennefeather (Jan 30, 2015)

Has anyone done an overnight treatment with the powders?  I'm thinking about brahmi, alma, and hibiscus overnight. I can't search because the search engines is still down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2015)

*Will use*:
Marshmallow
Slippery Elm
Green

Tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2015)

Will use:
Marshmallow
Slippery Elm
Green

Tomorrow


----------



## Lita (Jan 30, 2015)

Applied APB ayurvedic pomade on my scalp & it feels so much better...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 30, 2015)

Pennefeather said:


> Has anyone done an overnight treatment with the powders?  I'm thinking about brahmi, alma, and hibiscus overnight. I can't search because the search engines is still down.




Pennefeather Hi! Yes,I have used the powders in combo & left in overnight... Make sure you use a good rinse-out & moisturizing con..Your hair will feel stronger & thicker...Lots of body.



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 31, 2015)

Doing a black tea rinse followed by a deep condition tomorrow


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 31, 2015)

Dc'd over coffee and did a tea rinse with cold water.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2015)

For my "Ayurvedic" Decided to do Henna today.  Trying something new.  

Allowing the Dye release with warm water instead of ACV.  Hopefully, this works out okay.

Will also be doing a Tea Rinse.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 31, 2015)

Using coffee balm from jakeala and Aphogee green tean with kertain.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 31, 2015)

Using BRB Chai Hair Tea as a pre-poo treat over EVCO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2015)

Used Coffee Pomade from: The Pomade Shop 

Ltown

Hi Ltown!


----------



## Ltown (Jan 31, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used Coffee Pomade from: The Pomade Shop
> 
> Ltown
> 
> Hi Ltown!



IDareT'sHair, you know i'm terrible poster hope you enoyed your bday!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 31, 2015)

My first tea post for the new year. I'm getting my hair braided tomorrow, so I want to make sure my hair has a good treatment to start. I did a tea rinse with marshmallow root and & fenugreek today then put my DC mix on top. Under the dryer now.


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 31, 2015)

Henna glossing tonight. Will DC all day tomorrow, then green tea/fenugreek rinse and seal with ceramide oil mix. 

Pre-wash day hair:


Will prolly post another pic afterward. I'm trying to document my hair care a bit better this year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2015)

Duchess007

You look "Fly" 

Them Ringlets shole is Ringin'

Question:  On your Henna Gloss(es) do you get Color?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2015)

Duchess007

So what are you down to now....about 1,245,678 bottles of VO5 left now?

From your Huge VO5 Haul!


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 31, 2015)

I shampooed my hair with Chagrin Valley Mud and Clay bar and did an ACV rinse afterwards.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 31, 2015)

DC'd with BRB cocoa rhassoul.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm pretty sick, so I am passively pampering my hair.

Pre-poo: Overnight HOT with APB Ayurvedic Oil
Shampoo: Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat
Deep Condition: Ultra Sheen DuoTex, APB Blueberry Cheesecake, Giovanni Smooth as Silk, and castor oil under a heat cap


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2015)

NappyNelle

Please feel better soon Ms. Lady!


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 31, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Duchess007
> 
> You look "Fly"
> 
> ...



Thanks girl!  :Grin: I do 1:1 henna:conditioner, so I do get color. I think most people do a couple tablespoons of henna to 6-ish ounces of conditioner. I also prepare henna ahead of time so the dye is already released.


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 31, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Duchess007
> 
> So what are you down to now....about 1,245,678 bottles of VO5 left now?
> 
> From your Huge VO5 Haul!



Girl... You know my simple behind has already gone on another mini spree!  I have about half of the original quantity.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2015)

Duchess007

You be killin' some VO5!  

Hope you get good prices on your next Haul.


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 31, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Duchess007
> 
> You be killin' some VO5!
> 
> Hope you get good prices on your next Haul.



I shole do! Thanks girl. I'm already keeping an eye out for sales. ;-)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2015)

Duchess007

Please report back with your Find!

Here's to Curlz and Ringlets Poppin'


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 31, 2015)

Oiled my scalp with Amla/Brahmi oil this morning.


----------



## spacetygrss (Feb 1, 2015)

Prepooed with BRB Chai Hair Tea and now I'm sitting under the steamer with a conditioner mix that includes an Ayurvedic Mask from Jakeala (she added the extra Ayurvedic herbs).


----------



## Duchess007 (Feb 1, 2015)

Just rinsed out henna gloss:    View attachment 295681  I'm DCing now, then will tea/fenugreek rinse and seal with Lusti Indian Hemp.


----------



## Pennefeather (Feb 1, 2015)

xu93texas said:


> I shampooed my hair with Chagrin Valley Mud and Clay bar and did an ACV rinse afterwards.



xu93texas,

Does the Chagrin Valley shampoo bar leave your hair tangled or easy to comb?  I'm thinking about trying their cafe Moreno and the ayuvedic bar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 1, 2015)

Will do:
Slippery Elm, Marshmallow and Green Tea Rinse for the next couple wash days.


----------



## Pennefeather (Feb 1, 2015)

Did paste of alma, brahmi and bhrinjag Friday night for hour. Hair felt soft, but didn't see color difference.   Deep conditioned 40 minutes w Naturelle growth coconut water  and mango plus sitrinillah.

I finally found kapi  tone on Internet yesterday.   Eagerly waiting for that to arrive.    Trying to cover my grays a little better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 1, 2015)

Pennefeather said:


> *Did paste of alma, brahmi and bhrinjag* Friday night for hour. Hair felt soft, but didn't see color difference. Deep conditioned 40 minutes w Naturelle growth coconut water and mango plus sitrinillah.
> 
> I finally found *kapi tone* on Internet yesterday. Eagerly waiting for that to arrive. *Trying to cover my grays a little better.*


 
Pennefeather

I didn't know these deposited color?  Hmm....Interesting.:scratchch


----------



## Pennefeather (Feb 1, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Pennefeather
> 
> I didn't know these deposited color?  Hmm....Interesting.:scratchch



IDareT'sHair,

Alma and brahmi are supposed to darken the hair.  It probably takes more than one time though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 1, 2015)

Pennefeather

Please report back with your results after a while using Bramhi, Amala Kalpi Tone.

I Henna'ed over the weekend.  

For the 1st time I used warm water to release the dye instead of ACV and it worked fine.  

So, now I'm wondering if I mixed the Henna with Conditioner i.e. Henna Gloss, would I still get color? (trying to cover greys as well).

I did notice my hair is less dry than using ACV with the Henna.


----------



## Pennefeather (Feb 1, 2015)

IDareT'sHair,

The real question is, "will Kalpi tone cover gray?" 

Kalpi tone will make hair darker, but as you know gray hair is stronger, coarser, and more resistant.  I will let you know what happens...


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Feb 1, 2015)

Used ACV as a final rinse today. Just spritz HH Refresher Coarse (has aloe Vera) and QB Amla Olive Heavy Cream on length before putting them in a couple 2 strand twist. Sealed ends with Claudie's Tiffany Ceramide Pomade  and Jakeala's shea butter.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## spacetygrss (Feb 1, 2015)

Just rubbed my scalp with some APB Ayurvedic Oil. The coconut creme scent is yummy.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 2, 2015)

Aloe vera gel over hydrolyzed quinoa protein/Millcreek Keratin Conditioner but under sunflower oil. Steaming now.... will probably do an ACV rinse after.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 2, 2015)

Got my hair braided yesterday afternoon. I am steeping marshmallow root, fenugreek, and slippery elm bark this morning to mix with 2 squirts of Aussie moist, a little JBCO, grapeseed oil, tea tree essential oil and ylang ylang essential oil. This will be my braid spray for the next two months.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Feb 2, 2015)

Last night I applied Annabelle's Perfect Blends: White Chocolate Mousse Deep Conditioner (AMAZING) and let it sit overnight. This morning I washed it out, shampooed with Shea Moisture, and then applied Organixx Coconut Conditioner just in case my hair was dry after shampooing, but wasn't. Before getting out I put Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner for a leave-in and rinsed lightly with cold water.

Hair was easy to comb out. I applied ABP: Ayurvedic Hair Oil, braided up my hair, and slathered Hemp Grease to my mid-shafts and ends. I'm about to go to work so my hair will be up in a half wig protective style.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Feb 2, 2015)

Hello, I asked a question somewhere at the beginning of this thread asking if anyone makes their own conditioner? No one replied.

New question, however, please feel free to answer the top question if applies to you. I keep reading on the threads (general) about users adding bhrami, maka, amla, and hisbiscus powders to their DC. Is it important to use a DC with a certain type of protein in it, a little protein, or doesn't matter? If this is something you do, what type of DC do you use?


----------



## Pennefeather (Feb 2, 2015)

Leo24Rule

I have added alma, hibiscus, Bringraj, brahmi, and cassia to conditioner.  Not all at one time.  I will usually just use one powder. If I use two, the second is usually hibiscus since it doesn't seem to have any negative side effects.  

I have not used them with a protein conditioner.  I don't use a lot of protein conditioners. Also, I want to add this to something that already has lots of slip.


----------



## spacetygrss (Feb 2, 2015)

Used APB Ayurvedic Oil as part of  my LOC.


----------



## Ajna (Feb 2, 2015)

Hope it is not to late to join in.

If not then here we go

*Tea rinse:* marshmallow, irish moss, burdock root, slippery elm and white willow bark

*Clay:* rhassoul and bentonite

henna and indigo


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Feb 2, 2015)

Spritzed my new growth with HH Refresher Coarse and moisturized the rest of my hair with QB Amla & Olive Heavy Cream.This combo so far is working good for me.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 3, 2015)

Ajna

Welcome!:welcome3:

Glad to have You!  

Just join right in


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 3, 2015)

Doing Slippery Elm, Marshmallow Root, Pure Green Tea Rinse tomorrow.  

And also a little Black Coffee Rinse

Both Rinses under Deep Conditioners


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 3, 2015)

Aloe vera gel over hydrolyzed quinoa protein spray under sunflower oil.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Feb 4, 2015)

I want to participate in the YouTuber: Curly Proverbz Henna Growth Challenge.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBGfWAr_tQs either as a tea, henna gloss, or full powder recipe. 
For those of you who are Henna Heads, she recommends using body art. Is there truth to that? What type of Henna are ya'll using?


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 4, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> I want to participate in the YouTuber: Curly Proverbz Henna Growth Challenge.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBGfWAr_tQs either as a tea, henna gloss, or full powder recipe.
> For those of you who are Henna Heads, she recommends using body art. Is there truth to that? What type of Henna are ya'll using?



BAQ is the only way to go. No chemicals . Just the powdered leaves. Henna dyes are just that-peroxide based hair color with no benefits. I get baq from the Indian market, Mehendi.com, or Amazon.com.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 4, 2015)

Everywhere I go people say they smell maple and want pancakes lol. It's my braid spray I made with fenugreek and slippery elm bark. I think the APB Birthday Cake Ayurvedic Hair oil I put on my scalp this morning didn't help


----------



## jprayze (Feb 4, 2015)

^^^And I think I'm going to brew some fenugreek for next wash day.  LOL


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm brewing fenugreek, black tea, and rooibos tea for a tea rinse later.

I'm pre-pooing with BRB Hair Chai Tea now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 4, 2015)

I did a Black Coffee Rinse under my Cathy Howse DC'er (requires Heat)

I'm going to Steam with Green Tea under my DC'er - Huetiful Moisturizing DC'er

Will use LG's Green Magic after my Hair Dries


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 4, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I did a Black Coffee Rinse under my Cathy Howse DC'er (requires Heat)
> 
> *I'm going to Steam with Green Tea under my DC'er *- Huetiful Moisturizing DC'er
> 
> Will use LG's Green Magic after my Hair Dries


 
This was a mistake.  I have: Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm & Pure Green Tea Brewed.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Feb 5, 2015)

Can I use a Cassia gloss bi-weekly and spritz with an Amla, Henna, and Shikakai concoction 3x a week? Or is that too much protein?
I was also thinking of using a Sukesh Ayurveda as my gloss from www.hennasooq.com which ingredients are: organic cassia obovata, organic amla, organic neem, organic aloe vera, organic tulsi, brahmi, bhringraj, shikakai.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2015)

Will do:
Slippery Elm, Marshmallow Root & Green Tea Rinse Blend for tomorrow's wash day.

Really like this Combo.  Not sure what I'll Brew up next?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Will do:*
> *Slippery Elm, Marshmallow Root & Green Tea Rinse Blend for tomorrow's wash day*.
> 
> Really like this Combo. Not sure what I'll Brew up next?


 
Will also add a Black Coffee Rinse in here this a.m.


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 7, 2015)

Dc'd over black coffee and did a tea rinse with cold water.


----------



## spacetygrss (Feb 7, 2015)

I used APB Ayurvedic Oil as the O in LOC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2015)

Did Black Coffee under Cathy Howse UBH DC'er (under dryer)

Also Black Coffee under Curl Junkie's Repair Me (under dryer)

Will Steam with Slippery Elm, Marshmallow Root and Green Tea under my DC'er


----------



## Pennefeather (Feb 7, 2015)

Spent an hour with kalpitone on my hair.  Not noticeably darker yet, but will use regularly to see if it will cover the grays.


----------



## Duchess007 (Feb 7, 2015)

Did a green tea/fenugreek rinse. I LOVE it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2015)

Duchess007

Nice Combo. 

That Green Tea is the BOMB.  

Excellent to Stimulate Growth.  Helps with Shedding.

I've been adding it to my various brews/blends as an Anchor and then build my blend around it.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 8, 2015)

Sprayed my hair with black tea and then deep conditioned. I'm hoping to have less shedding when I take these braids out


----------



## spacetygrss (Feb 8, 2015)

I have APB Green tea, milk and honey mask on right now.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 8, 2015)

Finally got this hendigo  on. Will let it sit 2 or 3 hrs. Will shampoo it out with SM coconut hibiscus.  Brewing a cup of bamboo tea for a tea and oil rinse (safflower and sunflower) to go up under my reconstructor SSI okra.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 8, 2015)

DarkJoy

Next time think I do my Henna I'll mix with Black Tea to see if I can darken the Color.

It's good to know Warm water worked fine too at releasing the dye.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 8, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> DarkJoy
> 
> Next time think I do my Henna I'll mix with Black Tea to see if I can darken the Color.
> 
> It's good to know Warm water worked fine too at releasing the dye.



I bet a dark roast coffee would do well too. And yes, warm water  is great for fast dye release. 

For  those that might want  to bring down the red tones of henna, organic unsweetened cocoa  powder makes a gorgeous brown (over 2 or 3 applications )


----------



## Duchess007 (Feb 8, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> I bet a dark roast coffee would do well too. And yes, warm water  is great for fast dye release.
> 
> For  those that might want  to bring down the red tones of henna, organic unsweetened cocoa  powder makes a gorgeous brown (over 2 or 3 applications )



How much cocoa powder would you recommend using?


----------



## Ltown (Feb 8, 2015)

Today green tea kertain aphogee, jakeala coffee balm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 8, 2015)

Steeped:
Pure Green, Catnip and Sage Teas


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 8, 2015)

Duchess007 said:


> How much cocoa powder would you recommend using?



Im bad with percentages. Back in my twa phase I'd put maybe 3 to 4 tblsp cocoa to a half cup of already  made paste.


----------



## meka72 (Feb 8, 2015)

I used a tea rinse (green tea, sage and daffodil) under my deep conditioner. I also did an ACV rinse.


----------



## Lita (Feb 8, 2015)

After my wash & DC...used BASK java on my scalp.



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 8, 2015)

I did a pre-poo treatment with BRB Chai Hair Tea.

I washed with Chagrin Valley Mud and Clay poo bar.

I finished with an ACV rinse.


----------



## Imoan (Feb 9, 2015)

Green-T, mint rinse


----------



## Duchess007 (Feb 9, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Duchess007
> 
> Nice Combo.
> 
> ...



YES GIRL.  And every time I use it, my hair is moisturized and defined. So glad I found this combo!


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 9, 2015)

Did an ACV rinse today... scalp was itchy but not dry...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2015)

Lita said:


> *After my wash & DC...used BASK java on my scalp*.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

And...You've been using your HNH Iced Tea Hair Oil


----------



## rileypak (Feb 9, 2015)

Scalp massaged with LACE Naturals Ayurvedic Hair and Scalp Mist
Sealed with LG Whipped Amla Butter


----------



## Leo24Rule (Feb 10, 2015)

I washed my hair this morning and noticed my hair is growing longer, however, I feel like I don't know what I'm really doing. Sure, I'm doing the LOC method, but I'm not even sure if I'm doing that right. I have natural virgin hair and all these new hair methods are confusing.  Anyone else feel that way as well?


----------



## Imoan (Feb 10, 2015)

PB ayuverdic cream, Jakeala ayurvedic pomade on scalp and ends


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2015)

Will do a: Green, Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm Rinse tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2015)

Did a Green, Slipper Elm and Marshmallow Root Tea Rinse today.

Next Wash Day = Green, Catnip and Sage Tea(s)


----------



## naptime (Feb 11, 2015)

I think I would like to join, if that's ok. I use henna every 2 weeks to deal with my naughty greys. I do a combination of tea and coffee rinses, and I just tried a nice rosemary rinse too. I've been lurking for a couple of years, and am almost bsb.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2015)

naptime

Welcome Ms. Nap-T!  We are happy to have you.


----------



## naptime (Feb 11, 2015)

Thank you! I have learned so much from you guys


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2015)

naptime

And I'm sure you got a few good tips we can learn from as well.


----------



## jprayze (Feb 12, 2015)

Today using black, fenugreek, and peppermint after Cowashing with shescentit avocado condish,


----------



## Leo24Rule (Feb 14, 2015)

Right now for Valentine's Day:

I'm pre-pooing with Coconut Oil and Trader Joe's Spa Nourish Conditioner.
I have to work this morning, so I'll be getting up early to co-wash my hair (Coconut Organixx), make several braids (L: SM Restorative Conditioner O: APB Ayurvedic Oil S: Shea Butter), and protective style for work. Therefore, after work I'll just take down my braids to blend with half wig and it'll look pretty for this special day with my boyfriend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 14, 2015)

Did a: Pure Green, Catnip, Sage Tea Rinse under DC'er.


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 14, 2015)

DC'd over Dark Italian Coffee and did a tea blend rinse with cold water.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 14, 2015)

Will do either: HV ACV Phinising Rinse or BRB's Strawberry ACV Rinse


----------



## naptime (Feb 14, 2015)

I really enjoyed my rosemary rinse...hair feels good. I've also decided that doing a dc both before and after a henna treatment is a good thing. I really need to prep my henna for tomorrow but I'm feeling lazy. I'll do it though...the grey halo is not cute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 14, 2015)

naptime said:


> I really enjoyed my rosemary rinse...hair feels good.* I've also decided that doing a dc both before and after a henna treatment is a good thing.* I really need to prep my henna for tomorrow but I'm feeling lazy. I'll do it though...the grey halo is not cute.


 
naptime

Good Info.  I may try this.

I Agree about the Rosemary Tea Rinse.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 14, 2015)

I will be using rosemary, sage, horsetail, nettle for tea rinse tomorrow. Here is some information on rosemary tea rinse. 

http://coderedhat.com/natural-hair-rinse-rosemary-herbal-hair-tea/


----------



## naptime (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks for the info, Ltown!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Feb 15, 2015)

Spritz my hair with HH Refresher Coarse mixed with AVJ and Argan oil. I absolutely love this spritz. I'm running low so that's why I put some AVJ and Argan oil in the little amount I have left. I ordered another bottle that I'm still waiting on.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 15, 2015)

Im up in the middle of the night and planning wash day.

I will clarify and c helate since my water is really hard. Then pour warm tea and ceramide oil rinse made of bamboo and nettle with sunflower, grapeseed and safflower under SSI okra recon for 15 min.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2015)

Used: Pomade Shop's Coffee Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2015)

Ltown said:


> *I will be using rosemary, sage, horsetail, nettle for tea rinse tomorrow. Here is some information on rosemary tea rinse. *
> 
> http://coderedhat.com/natural-hair-rinse-rosemary-herbal-hair-tea/


 

Thanks Ms. LT for being one of our "Resident Mixtresses" in this Thread.

Good Info!

Ltown


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 15, 2015)

Did an MHM cycle. After DCing with diluted Kinky Curly Knot Today, I slept in a clay mix of 2 spoons of rhassoul, 3 spoons of bentonite, a dash of ACV, 1 tsp of cayenne, a bit of molasses and milk. With the milk, the mix was thicker and creamier than usual. 
Washed it out and added my leave in- mote diluted KCKT. Added a layer of wheatgerm and castor oils (mixed) and sealed with KCCC.


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 15, 2015)

Steeping my tea blend for this weeks wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2015)

I might make a Rosemary Tea for next Wash Day.

Although I have brewed: Green, Catnip and Sage (which is very good). 

I used this blend yesterday.

I may do a Rosemary & Green Brew and rotate the two.


----------



## Lita (Feb 15, 2015)

After my wash & set used HH Greek yogurt & applied BASK java on my scalp.


*Very nice soft bouncy curls with body...Smells good too.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 15, 2015)

Added nettle tea to my mayo treatment... I think I added too much because it became so runny... and I ran out of mayo to make it thicker...this was a disaster lol


----------



## Pennefeather (Feb 16, 2015)

Spent an hour with Kalpi Tone and ORS replenishing conditioner over Kervada Super Ego on my hair immediately after relaxing. Just a plastic cap, no heat. My grays are now COPPERY! 

Love this Kalpi Tone.


----------



## meka72 (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm experimenting with Ayurvedic powders and mixed some amla, brahmi and fenugreek with some hot water and almond and avocado oils. It doesn't look like the powders are dissolving


----------



## divachyk (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you Lita for saying you used bask java on your scalp. You prompted me to do the same & I'm very pleased.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2015)

Used: LG's Green Magic


----------



## naptime (Feb 16, 2015)

Sitting here with henna still on my head. I use it every 2 weeks and never have a problem with dryness. I mix it with chamomile tea and coat my hair with olive oil beforehand rather than mixing it in the henna. I always end up with super smooth hair. I wish I could figure out a way to not have stained hands though... I tried using gloves, but that didn't work so well.


----------



## fatimablush (Feb 16, 2015)

pre-pooed with cocoveda

applied henna gloss



green tea rinse

applied cocoveda leave in with a little sweet mimosa butter

good so far


----------



## nmartin20 (Feb 16, 2015)

Doing a henna gloss now


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 17, 2015)

Did a black tea rinse


----------



## Leo24Rule (Feb 17, 2015)

Hello everyone! As of Valentine's Day, I'm now an engaged woman *smiles & blushes*

As for my hair, I just washed it late Friday night after work and wigged it all weekend while my hair was using the GHE method underneath.


----------



## keranikki (Feb 17, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> Hello everyone! As of Valentine's Day, I'm an now an engaged woman *smiles & blushes*
> 
> As for my hair, I just washed it late Friday night after work and wigged it all weekend while my hair was using the GHE method underneath.



Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## rileypak (Feb 17, 2015)

Detangled with Mission Condition Gooseberry Spruce Juice spray


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Feb 17, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> Hello everyone! As of Valentine's Day, I'm now an engaged woman *smiles & blushes*  As for my hair, I just washed it late Friday night after work and wigged it all weekend while my hair was using the GHE method underneath.



Congrats on your engagement!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## Imoan (Feb 18, 2015)

Blueberry Coffee rinse on Sunday


----------



## Texasdymond (Feb 18, 2015)

Imoan said:


> Blueberry Coffee rinse on Sunday



You sure you don't want to drink that? Sure sounds tasty.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2015)

Used: Black Coffee under my Cathy Howse UBH
Used: Pure Green, Catnip, Sage under my CJ Repair Me

Also used: Green, Catnip, Sage under my DC'er to Steam with


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> *Hello everyone! As of Valentine's Day, I'm now an engaged woman *smiles & blushes**


 
Leo24Rule

Very Nice!  Best Wishes!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2015)

Steaming a Pot of: Pure Green Tea and Rosemary Leaf Tea for next Wash Day


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 18, 2015)

Doing a pre-poo treatment with Blue Roze Beauty Chai Hair Tea.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 18, 2015)

I cleansed my hair with Chagrin Valley Cafe Moreno Bar (contains organic fair trade coffee).


----------



## Leo24Rule (Feb 19, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Added nettle tea to my mayo treatment... I think I added too much because it became so runny... and I ran out of mayo to make it thicker...this was a disaster lol


 

What does the nettle tea and mayo treatment do? This would be considered a protein treatment, right?


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 19, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> What does the nettle tea and mayo treatment do? This would be considered a protein treatment, right?


 
Leo24Rule

Well, I wanted the nettle because it makes my hair softer and also provides iron (I have a slight deficiency) through the scalp along with other nutrients. I thought I was going to be able to do it all in one step but the mayo I have is really creamy so it made it runny... the mayo was supposed to be the protein in this experiment.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 19, 2015)

Did a nettle tea rinse under Eva NYC Hair Mask/Castor oil mix.


----------



## maxineshaw (Feb 20, 2015)

I will never put henna in my hair again. I am one of those people who has a "texture change" when it comes to henna, and I wasn't expecting it because of the positive results I've had with cassia.  Granted, when using cassia I did not mix it with an acidic ingredient and let it sit for a day.  I just mixed it with water, applied it immediately, and rinse it out no more than an hour later.  This is probably the biggest hair regret I've had since using permanent dye. 

My hair is already fine, and this stuff just deflated the volume I had in my hair.  After I rinsed it out my hair felt so silky, but it also felt much finer than normal.  That was several weeks ago and my hair still hasn't returned to normal.  

I ordered a box of amla powder.  I hope that it will cure my henna woes.

Never again, Lord.  Never again.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 20, 2015)

Anonymous53 said:


> I will never put henna in my hair again. I am one of those people who has a "texture change" when it comes to henna, and I wasn't expecting it because of the positive results I've had with cassia.  Granted, when using cassia I did not mix it with an acidic ingredient and let it sit for a day.  I just mixed it with water, applied it immediately, and rinse it out no more than an hour later.  This is probably the biggest hair regret I've had since using permanent dye.
> 
> My hair is already fine, and this stuff just deflated the volume I had in my hair.  After I rinsed it out my hair felt so silky, but it also felt much finer than normal.  That was several weeks ago and my hair still hasn't returned to normal.
> 
> ...



Sorry to read of your bad henna experience. I've only used it once. It was a little drying but nothing too terrible.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 20, 2015)

I did a clay rinse using coconut milk instead of water. It was after a CLCT. I think my hair needed the extra protein boost because my hair feels great (springy/ coily/ less shedding) 4 days later.


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 20, 2015)

Dc'd over Italian Roast coffee and did a tea rinse.
Followed that with an ACV rinse and cold water.


----------



## Pennefeather (Feb 20, 2015)

xu93texas said:


> I cleansed my hair with Chagrin Valley Cafe Moreno Bar (contains organic fair trade coffee).



xu93texas,

What do you think if this shampoo bar?  I thought that the description sounds really good. Does it leave your hair easy to detangle?


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 21, 2015)

Pennefeather,

I like all of the shampoo bars that I've purchased from Chagrin Valley. I have the Cafe Moreno and the Mud and Clay poo bar.  I also purchased a few facial and body soaps. 

They lather well and get my hair and scalp clean. My curls pop and my hair feels nice afterwards. I don't detangle after cleansing; I detangle while my DC is on my hair. No problems at all.  The only con for me is that they aren't scented.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 21, 2015)

Found this fabulous gel unfortunately it makes me shed. Well used to. Bamboo rinses knocked that out. Matter if fact sipping a cup before bed.

Debating if I will have time for a hendigo or even a brief henna this Sunday followed by another bamboo and oil rinse.


----------



## mscheergrl (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm brand new to the world of ayurvedic treatments but I was desperately looking for something to cure my severe dry scalp (I drink 2-3 liters of water per day, and still I struggle).

Washed my hair with a mix of shikikai and alma powders and followed with a yogurt and honey deep condish.  All-in-all my hair feels great.  Going to monitor my scalp for the next few days to see if it helps alleviate my scalp issue...


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 21, 2015)

Steeping my tea blend for my next wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2015)

mscheergrl said:


> I'm brand new to the world of ayurvedic treatments but I was desperately looking for something to cure my severe dry scalp (I drink 2-3 liters of water per day, and still I struggle).
> 
> Washed my hair with a mix of shikikai and alma powders and followed with a yogurt and honey deep condish. All-in-all my hair feels great. Going to monitor my scalp for the next few days to see if it helps alleviate my scalp issue...


 
mscheergrl

Hi!

This is an on-going "Active" Challenge.  

Are you wanting to join?  This Challenge has respectfully ask members not to post "random" posts.

If you wish to join us, we are more than happy to include you.

Thanks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2015)

Using: Pure Green & Rosemary Tea(s).  Will also do a Coffee Rinse.


----------



## Pennefeather (Feb 21, 2015)

I had my third Kalpi tone session yesterday. After washing made a smooth paste just using water, oiled my hair with Kervada oil and let the paste sit for hour in my hair. My hair feels soft, and the grays have darkened from the coppery color of last week so that half of them just blend in with my regular hair color.  

I may try using this every other week.


----------



## naptime (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm sitting under the dryer now after doing a protein treatment with Nexxus Emergencee and then a rosemary rinse under a dc. I'm going to alternate my rosemary rinses with my coffee/tea rinses.


----------



## Lita (Feb 22, 2015)

divachyk said:


> Thank you Lita for saying you used bask java on your scalp. You prompted me to do the same & I'm very pleased. [/QUOT
> 
> 
> divachyk  Your Welcome...That java glides right across your scalp so nice & smooth and with this weather need something that's going to provide moisture.
> ...


----------



## Ltown (Feb 22, 2015)

Using acv rinse today.


----------



## Beamodel (Feb 22, 2015)

Applied liquid gold Java butter to my scalp


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 22, 2015)

Beamodel

Box Braids still going strong.


----------



## Beamodel (Feb 22, 2015)

IDareT'sHair

Yea but u think I'mma take them out in a week or two. I'm missing my hair and playing in my products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 22, 2015)

Beamodel said:


> Yea but u think I'mma take them out in a week or two. *I'm missing my hair and playing in my products.*


 
@Beamodel

I know you do! 

Do you have your regimen together for "the take down"?


----------



## Beamodel (Feb 22, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  I know you do!  Do you have your regimen together for "the take down"?



IDareT'sHair

Not really. But I will start thinking of one pretty soon though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 22, 2015)

Beamodel

Yeah, and then you can decide if you want to throw them back in and give your hair another 'rest'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 22, 2015)

Baggying now with:
The Pomade Shop's Coffee Pomade


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 22, 2015)

Hendigo is on. Last hour of a 3 hour marinate. About to steep my beloved bamboo for a tea and warm oil rinse (safflower, sunflower, and grapeseed) to condition under the SSI okra recon.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 23, 2015)

Nettle tea rinse under deep conditioning protein now.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 23, 2015)

Sleeping in a clay mix tonight (can't be bothered to jump in the shower again).


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm drinking bamboo and peppermint tea.  I will steep fenugreek and nettle tea overnight for a tea rinse tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 24, 2015)

Used: The Pomade Shop's Peppermint Pomade

Tomorrow I plan to use:
Black Coffee Rinse
Green & Rosemary Tea(s) Rinse
BlueRoze's Strawberry ACV Rinse


----------



## Imoan (Feb 25, 2015)

Green mint T rinse, plain coffee butter on ends n edges


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 25, 2015)

Did a Coffee Rinse 
Did a Green Tea and Rosemary Tea Rinse

Will do a: Strawberry ACV Rinse


----------



## naptime (Feb 25, 2015)

Added coconut water to my tea rinse tonight... my hair is happy. I like it much better than coconut milk.


----------



## Ajna (Feb 26, 2015)

Right now I am so in love with my marshmallow and irish moss tea rinse 
My curls just pop and it feels so soft


----------



## Ajna (Feb 26, 2015)

Has anyone tried montmorillonite clay? Now sells it as the European clay


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 26, 2015)

Drank a cup of fresh mint and catnip.  Wish I saved some for my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 26, 2015)

Using: 
Sweet Nature By Eddie's Follicle Booster contains: Nettles, Saw Palmetto, Horsetail etc.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 26, 2015)

Will Steep more Tea soon.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 26, 2015)

Peppermint tea rinse today.


----------



## nnbolden (Feb 26, 2015)

Just finished taking down my 3 week old box braids.  Tonight I will be prepooing with a homemade amla&brahmi oil overnight.

Tomorrow I'll be doing some hardcore pampering including tea rinses and Vatika Naturals Garlic DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 26, 2015)

nnbolden said:


> Just finished taking down my 3 week old box braids. Tonight I will be prepooing with a homemade amla&brahmi oil overnight.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll be doing some hardcore pampering including tea rinses and Vatika Naturals Garlic DC.


 
nnbolden

Are you joining us in this Challenge?


----------



## nnbolden (Feb 27, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> nnbolden
> 
> Are you joining us in this Challenge?



Yes please!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 28, 2015)

nnbolden


:welcome3:

Great!  Glad to Have You!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 28, 2015)

Did a Green & Rosemary Tea Rinse.


----------



## naptime (Feb 28, 2015)

Shampoo and dc over a rosemary rinse, then roller set for our fancy brunch tomorrow


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 28, 2015)

Does anyone add black tea to their spray bottle mixture?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 28, 2015)

@NaturallyBri87

A lot of Pre-Mix will Spritz usually use a Black Tea as a Base. 

And some will even use a Combo of Black & Green and then add in others.

I'll use it as an overall Rinse, but have never mixed up anything in a Spray Bottle.

Please let us know what you end up Creating.  Sounds Good.


----------



## naptime (Feb 28, 2015)

So...with my new job there is totally not enough time to be fabulous. I need to multitask!  So I decided to put on the Aztec healing mask on while I'm dc'ing under the dryer, and a nice hydrating mask on while I set my hair. All while having a cocktail


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm doing a pre-poo treatment with BRB Chai Hair Tea.


----------



## Pennefeather (Feb 28, 2015)

Kalpi-tone paste in my hair for an hour over Kervada oil.  I  like the results. My hair feels soft and healthy.  I also have some coverage for the grays although not as much as in the beginning.


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 28, 2015)

Dc'd over coffee and did a tea rinse with cold water.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 28, 2015)

naptime said:


> *So...with my new job there is totally not enough time to be fabulous. I need to multitask! So I decided to put on the Aztec healing mask on while I'm dc'ing under the dryer, and a nice hydrating mask on while I set my hair. All while having a cocktail *


 
naptime

Enjoy being Fabulous!


----------



## nnbolden (Feb 28, 2015)

I think between the tea rinse and the Vatika Garlic DC, something made my hair a little harder than I care for.  I'm thinking too much protein in the DC.  I should have followed up with a moisturizer condish.  

Anywho, I just used Vatika Black Seed DC for 15 minutes w/o heat on top of my amla/brahmi oil mix.

Much better now!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 28, 2015)

nnbolden said:


> I think between the tea rinse and the *Vatika Garlic DC,* something made my hair a little harder than I care for. I'm thinking too much protein in the DC. I should have followed up with a moisturizer condish.
> 
> Anywho, I just used *Vatika Black Seed DC* for 15 minutes w/o heat on top of my amla/brahmi oil mix.
> 
> Much better now!!!


 
nnbolden

What brand is this?


----------



## nnbolden (Feb 28, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> nnbolden
> 
> What brand is this?



Vatika Naturals.  It's by the same company that makes the Vatika oil.  I love their DCs!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Feb 28, 2015)

nnbolden said:


> Vatika Naturals.  It's by the same company that makes the Vatika oil.  I love their DCs!



nnbolden I have the garlic DC and was thinking about trying it as a pre-poo tomorrow  to help with shedding, then clarifying and do a protein treatment. Your post has me rethinking about that though now.


----------



## nnbolden (Feb 28, 2015)

flyygirlll2 said:


> nnbolden I have the garlic DC and was thinking about trying it as a pre-poo tomorrow  to help with shedding, then clarifying and do a protein treatment. Your post has me rethinking about that though now.



I was just thinking of using it as a prepoo next time.  This was my first time using it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 28, 2015)

nnbolden said:


> *Vatika Naturals. It's by the same company that makes the Vatika oil. I love their DCs!*
> 
> View attachment 298841


 
nnbolden

I thought so!  Thank You!


----------



## naptime (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks T! I can't decide if I'm fabulous, or just under the influence, lol.


----------



## jprayze (Feb 28, 2015)

Alter ego on my scalp and SSI avocado condish on my hair while I wait for my tea to cool off.
***peppermint, black, chamomile***


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 28, 2015)

I shampoo my hair with CV Cafe Moreno bar.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 1, 2015)

Going to mix indigo powder in ssi okra for 30 mins and see if it needs moisture after.  If so, I will bamboo  tea and ceramide oil rinse under a DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 1, 2015)

naptime said:


> *I can't decide if I'm fabulous, or just under the influence, lol.*


 
naptime

 Nah...You Are Fabulous


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 1, 2015)

Ajna said:


> Has anyone tried montmorillonite clay? Now sells it as the European clay



I haven't used a pure montmorillonite clay but I believe certain bentonite clays, kaolin and illites have properties of montmorillonite. The particular clays I've used are; calcium bentonite, sodium bentonite (Wyoming) and rhassoul.

ETA: I've also read the the two names (montmorillonite/ bentonite) are often used interchangeably.


----------



## Imoan (Mar 2, 2015)

Pre poo w/BR chai tea (this stuff is like a miracle in a jar), also did a finale rinse w/green t mint. Used Jakeala ayurveda oil


----------



## nnbolden (Mar 2, 2015)

Imoan said:


> Pre poo w/BR chai tea (this stuff is like a miracle in a jar), also did a finale rinse w/green t mint. Used Jakeala ayurveda oil



 What brand is BR?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 2, 2015)

nnbolden

BlueRoze Beauty


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 2, 2015)

Using: Green Magic


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 2, 2015)

I have mustard powder... think I'm going to start using that in my dc... I tried it before and used too much and it felt like my head was on fire but I'll start a little bit at a time and see what happens.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 3, 2015)

Rinsed hair with my tea blend and cold water.


----------



## nnbolden (Mar 3, 2015)

Not sure how this will work, but I have an idea.  Some time ago, I ordered two different jars of powders to be used in my smoothies.  I wasn't crazy about the taste so it's just been sitting in my kitchen.  Today, I went to look a little closer at the ingredients of both and decided that it might be worth adding the powders to my deep conditioners.  The research I've done tells me that these ingredients are great for hair.

Jar #1 is Nutiva organic hemp protein. 
Jar #2 is Super Green Max Plus which contains bee pollen, barely, wheat, parsley and spirulina,etc.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 4, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> I have mustard powder... think I'm going to start using that in my dc... *I tried it before and used too much and it felt like my head was on fire* but I'll start a little bit at a time and see what happens.


 
CodeRed

I have mustard oil. 

I don't use it often because of the 'scent'.  

Same with Neem Oil and I also have a Garlic & something..which I also don't pull out very often.

Let me know how the Mustard powder works for you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 4, 2015)

nnbolden said:


> *Today, I went to look a little closer at the ingredients of both and decided that it might be worth adding the powders to my deep conditioners. The research I've done tells me that these ingredients are great for hair.*
> 
> *Jar #1 is Nutiva organic hemp protein. *
> *Jar #2 is Super Green Max Plus which contains bee pollen, barely, wheat, parsley and spirulina,etc*.


 
nnbolden

Sounds like a good thing to mix in with your DC'ers or to mix in with a Tea.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 4, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CodeRed
> 
> I have mustard oil.
> 
> ...


 
IDareT'sHair

Will do. Gonna try it tomorrow


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 4, 2015)

Been drinking a lot of fresh leaf mint tea this week then remembered how much my scalp loves it. Think I will have to add it to the mix next wash if the leaves havent spoiled.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 5, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CodeRed
> 
> I have mustard oil.
> 
> ...


 
IDareT'sHair

I added it to my protein treatment I'm doing now under the steamer... it didn't burn this time. Actually, I don't feel it at all... I added a teaspoon to about 1.5 oz of conditioner. All the sites I visited said to add two tablespoons... I'll test it out with a tablespoon next time I do my protein treatment. I plan on using this powder for about 4 months to see what it does for my hair.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 5, 2015)

White tea rinse today under protein conditioning treatment w/mustard powder mixed in. Also did an ACV rinse in between two chelating shampoos.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 5, 2015)

Added mustard powder to my moisturizing deep conditioner over white tea rinse again.


----------



## nnbolden (Mar 5, 2015)

I combined one scoop of each of these powders in a small container and shook it up:
Super Green Max
Neem
Tulsi
Amla 
Brahmi
Spirulina

I plan on using it with deep conditioners, in teas, and in an oil mix for prepoos.  Tomorrow is wash day for me so I'll check back with how I used it and the results.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm doing a pre- poo treatment with BRB Hair Chai Tea.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 5, 2015)

I washed with CV Cafe Moreno Shampoo 
Bar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2015)

Used Rosemary Tea today for a lovely Tea Rinse.  Had Green also thrown in there.

Will use BRB's Strawberry/Vinegar ACV Rinse after Steaming.


----------



## nnbolden (Mar 6, 2015)

nnbolden said:


> I combined one scoop of each of these powders in a small container and shook it up:
> Super Green Max
> Neem
> Tulsi
> ...




I decided to add this mix to a bottle of mustard oil and prepoo overnight.  Not sure what effect it had with just one use.  

Washed my hair with Peppermint soap
Tea rinse with fenugreek, nettle, black and green.  Left in.
Steam DC with Vatika Naturals Virgin Olive mask for 30 mins.
LOC method

Currently band stretching hair for the first time so I can dry twist out later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2015)

@nnbolden

I can't wait to hear how your Pre-Poo Mixture turned out. 

Those Super Greens have a lot of Great 'stuff' in them.

The Nettle, Fenugreek, Green & Black Rinse sounds good too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2015)

Steeped a Pot of Rosemary for the next Wash Days.  Didn't add anything else.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 6, 2015)

Just steeped my tea blend for the weekend. I dumped all of my tea into one box so I have no idea which combination I used but it woks for me.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 6, 2015)

Prepooing with KeraVada brahmi oil


----------



## nnbolden (Mar 6, 2015)

OK so after I've finished my plans, I see that my hair feels......different. In a good way.  I really don't know how to explain it.  It definitely feels thicker but it's something else to.  Very interesting. Lol

I enjoyed my first band stretch too.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 6, 2015)

Brewed a pitcher of loose leaf vanilla mint chai tea. Going to use it twice a week under my deep conditioner. It contains: organic and fair trade certified pu-erh tea, organic peppermint, organic cinnamon, organic vanilla bean, organic licorice root.


----------



## naptime (Mar 6, 2015)

I clarified and did an everything rinse under a joico treatment balm dc. My everything rinse consists of coffee, whatever tea is left over from the week, coconut water and a splash of acv. My hair is very smooth and happy


----------



## meka72 (Mar 6, 2015)

I plan to use the LACE Naturals tea blend for shedding/thinning on my next wash day.


----------



## lovelycurls (Mar 6, 2015)

My first tea/herbal rinse this year....used as final rinse
Nettle root
Green tea
Burdock root
Horse tail tea
Thyme leaves
Sage leaves
Acv

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## maxineshaw (Mar 7, 2015)

Hello everyone. I am here to report on correcting henna texture changes using Amla Powder. 

Attached are before and after pictures. The before picture is my attempt at twisting my hair right after my henna treatment. The henna pretty much flattened the kink in my already fine strands. The second picture is my twist job after conditioning my hair with amla powder. Here is what I did:

-Washed with Aussie Moist (finally tried it, not impressed)
-Applied half a box of Hesh Amla powder (mixed with water into a nice thick paste); left it in for about an hour
-Rinsed out Amla powder and dc'd for half an hour with my boo Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment :lovedrool:
-Moisturized very lightly with Cantu Coconut Curling Cream and twisted with Profectiv Mega Growth Leave-In

Overall I am very impressed with Amla powder. It really does help restore the volume and texture that I lost with henna. I will definitely be doing a second treatment with the remainder of powder the next time I wash my hair. 

Just a few notes about my B&A pics. I'm sure you can tell that there is more hair per twist in my after photos than before. However, prior to my treatment I could've taken the same quantity of hair and it would have still looked just as bad as the before. Trust me, I tried. I just didn't take any pictures of it because it still had the same flatness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2015)

Anonymous53



Thank you for the Update.  

I wish I had the desire to mess around with powders.

This may make me 'rethink' that.


----------



## Pennefeather (Mar 8, 2015)

Dc w sitrinillah plus a dab  of Naturelle Growth coconut water and mango conditioner over Kervada Super ego oil.  Under the dryer 45 minutes.

Tea rinse mixture nettle, green, bhriighmi and hibiscus.


----------



## Pennefeather (Mar 8, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Brewed a pitcher of loose leaf vanilla mint chai tea. Going to use it twice a week under my deep conditioner. It contains: organic and fair trade certified pu-erh tea, organic peppermint, organic cinnamon, organic vanilla bean, organic licorice root.



CodeRed,
I've thought about using up some my chai tea in the past, but I always chicken out. Maybe I'll give it a shot in he future.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2015)

Using: Rosemary Tea Rinse today


----------



## nnbolden (Mar 8, 2015)

Bought some loose Rooibos tea from the farmer's market yesterday.  Will be using it next week.  

Anyone have any experience with it?


----------



## nnbolden (Mar 8, 2015)

Forgot to add:

My son has been complaining about itchy scalp.  I'm about to make a mask of neem powder, acv and tea tree oil and let him sit under my hair steamer.  I might do something else too but I have to see how much he will let me do.  He's 11 and thinks my natural hair addiction is stupid. Lol


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 9, 2015)

Added mustard powder to my deep protein mix today. Forgot my vanilla mint chai rinse but will do it before my moisturizing deep conditioning in a minute... The mustard powder heated up my scalp so the mint should have a nice cooling down effect.

Edit: One thing I will say about this mustard powder is that you don't want to leave it on you head for an hour or more unless you are using it on your scalp ONLY. It is really drying as the recipe cynd posted in the steaming thread, and it started to "dred" my hair just a little like a protein treatment does. Also, unless you completely dissolve the powder in some kind of liquid, you will have to wash out the little particles (I co-washed them out). I had this experience with fenugreek seeds and slippery elm powder and I just blow dried them out when they were in my hair so that works too.

The mint did have a cooling effect so it countered the mustard.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 9, 2015)

nnbolden said:


> *Bought some loose Rooibos tea from the farmer's market yesterday. Will be using it next week. *
> 
> *Anyone have any experience with it?*


 
nnbolden

Yes!  Absolutely!

Both Roobis & Red Roobis Tea(s) make a very nice Tea Rinse


----------



## Beamodel (Mar 9, 2015)

Wrong thread


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 10, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> nnbolden
> 
> Yes!  Absolutely!
> 
> Both Roobis & Red Roobis Tea(s) make a very nice Tea Rinse



Agreed. They are lovely. Also love how the spicey fragrance lingers.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 10, 2015)

Did a tea rinse with Burdock Root, Nettle Leave, Marshmallow Root and Catnip. Nice combination.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 10, 2015)

Steeping my tea blend (Burdock Root, Nettle Leaf, Catnip, and Marshmallow Root) for my next wash day.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 11, 2015)

Vanilla mint chai tea rinse under deep protein conditioner today.

I didn't add mustard powder to this deep condition. I'm going to try to mix it with a butter in the future so I can only apply it to my scalp... I want the benefit of growth but I don't want to dry my hair to a crisp trying to get there... it seems counterproductive


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 11, 2015)

Another rinse under a moisture deep conditioning


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2015)

Pure Rosemary Tea Rinse
Blue Roze Beauty's Strawberry ACV Rinse *as a final rinse*


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 11, 2015)

Time for my bi-weekly hendigo. Think I'll do it Sunday and make it 80% henna this time. Will lighten it up a little bit for summer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2015)

I may use: Jakeala's Coffee Balm after my Hair Dries


----------



## Pennefeather (Mar 11, 2015)

Nettle, hibiscus, green tea rinse this morning.


----------



## naptime (Mar 11, 2015)

Rosemary rinse under silk dreams destination hydration. My hair feels super smooth


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 11, 2015)

Mixed up some cassia to use in the morning.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 12, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I may use: Jakeala's Coffee Balm after my Hair Dries



Does that smell really strong like coffee? If I get it I need to be sure it wont bring the caffeine addicts to my desk at work


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 12, 2015)

@DarkJoy

It smells slightly Maple-y mixed with a tad drop of Coffee. 

Not as heavy as Oyin BSP, but it is definitely a mixture of Maple with a just a mild hint of Coffee.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 12, 2015)

IDareT'sHair

How does that rosemary tea work for you? What does it do? I know people have said that rosemary is good for regrowing hair.. one site said something about it making the hair soft... what does it do for your hair/scalp?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 12, 2015)

Rosemary Tea is great.  And Stimulating.

CodeRed


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 13, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Another rinse under a moisture deep conditioning


 
Same today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2015)

Pulled out some pre-brewed Rosemary Tea for tomorrow's Wash Day.

Will also use Jakeala's Coffee Balm today (and tomorrow)


----------



## nnbolden (Mar 13, 2015)

Did a tea rinse with nettle, rooibos and dandelion tea. Left in. Next I applied aloe vera gel and rosemary oil on scalp. Then applied Vatika Naturals Black seed on top.  Currently steaming.


----------



## jprayze (Mar 13, 2015)

I think fenugreek is up next!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2015)

Will do a Rosemary Tea Rinse this a.m.  I'll use Jakeala's Coffee Balm once my Hair Dries.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 14, 2015)

Dc'd over black coffee and did a final rinse with my tea blend and cold water.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2015)

Ended up also using: BRB's Strawberry ACV Rinse *discontinued*


----------



## naptime (Mar 14, 2015)

I did the whole shebang today  

I massaged my scalp with jbco while inverting, then clarified and did a protein treatment. Chamomile and marshmallow tea rinse under a dc of joico moisturizing balm. Then a roller set...I put a moisturizing mask on my face while under the dryer.

Now I'm tired, lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2015)

I think I might steep a Pot of Pure Green for next wash day and rotate between Pure Green and Rosemary for a while.


----------



## nnbolden (Mar 14, 2015)

Do you ladies make a fresh brew every time you tea rinse or do you have a jug of it already made up?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2015)

nnbolden

I've done it both ways - Right now I'm doing the Lazy Way.

I steep a Pot overnight allow it to Cool and then I pour it in individual containers and stick them in the Fridge.

Then I take a Container out on wash day and allow it to become room temp.


----------



## nnbolden (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks.

I've done it both ways in the past too.  Currently, I just brew some the night before wash day but I might go back to the lazy days too lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2015)

nnbolden said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I've done it both ways in the past too. *Currently, I just brew some the night before wash day but I might go back to the lazy days too lol*


 
nnbolden

Recently, I was doing (bolded). 

Lately, I've been making enough for about x2 x3 Wash Days.


----------



## naptime (Mar 14, 2015)

I brew enough tea for several wash days, and each morning I brew a little more coffee than I need, and dump it I to my tea mix. I warm it up in the microwave.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2015)

naptime said:


> I brew enough tea for several wash days, and each morning *I brew a little more coffee than I need*, and dump it I to my tea mix. I warm it up in the microwave.


 

@naptime

I actually did this today. Put it in a separate container. 

Sometimes I do them one at a time and sometimes I mix them together right before applying.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 15, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think I might steep a Pot of Pure Green for next wash day and rotate between Pure Green and Rosemary for a while.


 
IDareT'sHair

Let us know how that goes. I'm thinking about doing something similar... I don't want to mix them just rotate... I've not used green tea that I can remember so I'm not sure what effects it has on the hair/scalp but I'm going to test run rosemary after this vanilla mint chai pitcher is finished.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 15, 2015)

Cant believe I found 4 hours to hendigo. Im so pleased with the results.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 15, 2015)

I used BRB Chai Hair Tea for a pre-poo treatment.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 15, 2015)

I washed with Chagrin Valley Mud and Clay bar.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 16, 2015)

Vanilla Mint Chai tea rinse under deep conditioning steam.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 18, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Vanilla Mint Chai tea rinse under deep conditioning steam.


 
Again today.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 20, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Vanilla Mint Chai tea rinse under deep conditioning steam.


 
Same today


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2015)

Will do a Rosemary Tea Rinse tomorrow.  

And probably an ACV Rinse (BRB Strawberry Vinegar Rinse)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2015)

Did a Pure Green Tea Rinse

Will also do a Coffee Rinse


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 21, 2015)

Did a clay rinse today: water, rhassoul, c.bentontie, ACV and milk. It was a watery mix and my hair was super easy to detangle with it in. After a thorough rinse, I applied some grapeseed oil, rinsed some more and applied my diluted KCCC.


----------



## naptime (Mar 21, 2015)

I clarified and did an everything rinse under a joico recovery balm dc. I'll henna tomorrow and do another dc under a rosemary rinse. My hair is very smooth and easy to deal with, even though I'm almost 12 weeks post. I just wish it would grow faster, lol.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 21, 2015)

Used Naturelle Grow Tea rinse (forgot the name again) as my final step. Great slip


----------



## meka72 (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm going to leave henna (mixed with coconut milk) in my hair overnight. In the morning, before deep conditioning, I'll do a tea rinse from LACE Naturals (Brahmi Bhringraj Amla Hibiscus Petal Horsetail Fenugreek Nettle Lavender & Rosemary).

I'll also do an ACV final rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 22, 2015)

I'll Steep something today.....Maybe Green, Rosemary, Saw Palmetto or Sage?

Whatever I brew, it will only be one Tea-Type


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 22, 2015)

Missed the  bamboo the last couple washes but not today. Will add my ceramides to it then pour. Then slap my okra recon on top.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 22, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I'll Steep something today.....Maybe Green, Rosemary, Saw Palmetto or Sage?*
> 
> *Whatever I brew, it will only be one Tea-Type*


 
I ended up steeping Red Roobis.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 22, 2015)

Steeping my tea blend for next wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 22, 2015)

Used a couple dabs of: Jakeala's Coffee Hair Balm


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 22, 2015)

ACV between 2 shampooings and Vanilla Mint Chai tea rinse under deep conditioner


----------



## Pennefeather (Mar 22, 2015)

Kalpi-tone mixed with green & black tea.  Left it in for an hour under plastic cap.   Cowashed with Garnier conditioner, then a couple of minutes with Naturelle Growth Coconut water Mango conditioner. Hair was soft and smooth.


----------



## Pennefeather (Mar 22, 2015)

I washed twice with Chagrin Valley Moreno shampoo - it was NOT love at first sight.  Left my hair feeling rough and tangled.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 22, 2015)

Pennefeather said:


> I washed twice with Chagrin Valley Moreno shampoo - it was NOT love at first sight.  Left my hair feeling rough and tangled.




Did you do an ACV rinse afterwards?  I do an ACV rinse or use a leave in conditioner with ACV in it.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 23, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Missed the  bamboo the last couple washes but not today. Will add my ceramides to it then pour. Then slap my okra recon on top.



Omg. She is so happy after her bamboo and ceramides bath . Strands are "smooth". As smooth as they can be for a 4c. 

Might have to watch the ssi okra. My hair loves but my scalp has other things to say. Hopefully its just  a fluke.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 24, 2015)

Did a tea rinse with my tea blend and cold water.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 25, 2015)

Vanilla mint chai tea rinse today under deep conditioner.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Mar 25, 2015)

Did a black tea rinse . 

I might switch to coffee rinses


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 25, 2015)

Will do a Red Roobis Tea Rinse today


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 25, 2015)

Did a Black Coffee Rinse under my Protein Rx.

Will also do a Tea Rinse (probably Pure Green or Rosemary)

I'll save my Red Roobis for next Wash Day.


----------



## naptime (Mar 25, 2015)

My scalp was getting sore, which usually means I need to wash immediately. So I did a scalp massage with jbco while inverting, then an everything rinse under a joico recovery balm dc. My scalp feels much better.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 27, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Vanilla mint chai tea rinse today under deep conditioner.


 
This again today.


----------



## Pennefeather (Mar 28, 2015)

Green tea rinse yesterday morning. Brewing nettle and green tea mix to put in my kalpi tone. I'm letting it sit overnight


----------



## lovelycurls (Mar 28, 2015)

Today's tea rinse mix
Nettle leaf
Hibiscus 
Burdock root
Fenugreek 
Black tea
Hair feels strong, no shedding...#happy


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2015)

*Used* :
Jakeala's Tutti Honey Hair which has some sort of "Clay" either Pink, Rhassoul or Moroccan? 

Also did a Pure Green Tea Rinse.

When my Hair Dries, I may use Jakeala's Coffee Balm.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 28, 2015)

Dc'd over black coffee and did a final tea rinse with cold water.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2015)

Brewed: Black Coffee for next Wash Day (will throw it in the Fridge after it cools off)


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 30, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Vanilla mint chai tea rinse today under deep conditioner.


 
Same today


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 30, 2015)

Been spritzing with some nettle tea. Clay washed tonight- sodium bentonite/ rhassoul.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 31, 2015)

Did a tea rinse with my tea blend and cold water.


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 1, 2015)

Vanilla mint chai tea rinse under deep conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 1, 2015)

Will do a Green Tea Rinse tomorrow.  Maybe Coffee too?


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 2, 2015)

Used the last of my vanilla mint chai. Going to take a break from tea rinsing for a while to see if there's a difference... I inadvertently added it to my use up the stash challenge since I had a little bit of various types. Now that those ones are gone I'll see if my hair changes.


----------



## lovelycurls (Apr 2, 2015)

Spritz hair with hairveda hydra silica tea mist


----------



## imaginary (Apr 3, 2015)

Is it too late to join? 

I plan to use Cassia as a tea, I occasionally henna, coffee rinses are now a staple for me but I'm going to experiment with how I use them (spritz vs pre-poo vs regular rinse) and I also hope to add ayurvedic powders, acv and avj to my regimen sometime soon. 

I have a bunch of rhassoul clay that I may play with, but I can never fully rinse it from my scalp so that's a maybe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2015)

imaginary

Absolutely Not!  

This Challenge is open until 12/31

So glad to have you Ms. Lady! :welcome3:


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2015)

Will Do a Black Coffee and a Green Tea Rinse today.

After my Hair Dries I may use a swipe or 2 of Jakeala's Coffee Balm


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2015)

Coffee Rinse under my Reconstructor

Will Steam with Green Tea under my DC'er

May use Coffee Balm after my Hair Dries


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2015)

Doing a Black Coffee and a Green Tea Rinse today (Wash Day). 

After it dries, probably Pumpkin Seed Oil, Butter & Crème (the Butter & Crème is BlueRoze)


----------



## nothidden (Apr 8, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Absolutely Not!



Good to know.  I'll be joining   This year I've been using a creamy mask of Sodium Bentonite Clay mixed with ACV.  Sometimes I add Argan oil, sometimes honey.  I work it thru like conditioner until my curl pattern defines, then let it sit for 30 mins maybe.  Any longer and it begins to dry and is too hard to rinse out.  After rinsing I follow up with conditioner/cream/gel.  I am now doing this weekly and am considering a mid-week rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2015)

Used Jakeala's Honey Hair which has Moroccan Clay.  Used it mixed with Enso's Cacao Bark over a Coffee Rinse.

Will Rinse with Green Tea as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2015)

Will do a Green Tea Rinse tomorrow.  Getting ready to Steep 'something?'

Maybe Rosemary & Sage Tea(s)


----------



## imaginary (Apr 10, 2015)

oop. cracked open my last purification masque for an overnight dc wednesday night. Then did a cold acv rinse on thursday morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2015)

@imaginary 

Are you going to repurchase the Purification Hair Masque?


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 10, 2015)

Steeping my tea for tomorrows wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2015)

Steeped Rosemary & Sage for next week's Wash Day


----------



## imaginary (Apr 10, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @imaginary
> 
> Are you going to repurchase the Purification Hair Masque?



I hope to, but since I'm not in the US it's a bit more expensive. So I'm either gonna get one next month or order it another time.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 10, 2015)

Laid off the nettle spritz this week. I did a clay rinse today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2015)

Used Pure Green Today!  Felt exceptionally good.

I have my Rosemary & Sage Blend re-t0-go!


----------



## naptime (Apr 11, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used Pure Green Today!  Felt exceptionally good.
> 
> I have my Rosemary & Sage Blend re-t0-go!


I just checked on the benefits of a rosemary & sage combo...I'm on it!

It will be nice after my henna tomorrow


----------



## imaginary (Apr 11, 2015)

Did a quick acv spritz to my scalp and ends before m&s


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2015)

@naptime   Please report back Ms. N-Time.


----------



## naptime (Apr 11, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @naptime   Please report back Ms. N-Time.



Will do!


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 12, 2015)

After this  HOT  (sunflower seed, evco, evoo) will do a bamboo and fresh rosemary rinse under SSI okra recon. Then the sm manuka honey dc.

Eta I realize I have a ton of lemongrass! She looiooves it as much as bamboo. So why not the two together? Simmering bamboo  and fresh  cut lemongrass now


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 14, 2015)

Did a tea rinse with my tea blend. Will steep a new pot for my next wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2015)

Used: Black Coffee under my Claudie Reconstructor (under dryer)
Will use: Rosemary & Sage Tea(s) under my DC'er (under Steamer)
May use: Jakeala's Coffee Balm once my hair dries


----------



## naptime (Apr 15, 2015)

naptime said:


> I just checked on the benefits of a rosemary & sage combo...I'm on it!
> 
> It will be nice after my henna tomorrow



I really loved the rosemary sage blend! The herbal smell was so nice, and my hair felt very smooth. I'm going to add it to the rotation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2015)

@naptime 

I enjoyed the Rosemary & Sage Blend too.


----------



## nothidden (Apr 16, 2015)

Googled green tea hair benefits and have added a weekly warm rinse to my regimen.  Will do this more often if I can.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 16, 2015)

@nothidden  Great Addition (adding Green Tea) - Good Stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 16, 2015)

Used a couple swipes of Neem Butter.  (I just got it today) It is rock hard. 

Maybe it will soften up.


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 17, 2015)

Steamed over coffee and did a tea rinse with cold water.


----------



## imaginary (Apr 17, 2015)

Having a spontaneous henna day. Just got done shampooing and applying the henna mix (coffee, coconut milk, yogurt, sage EO) and will rinse and DC in the morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2015)

Doing a Rosemary/Sage Rinse today.  After my Hair Dries, I may use Jakeala's Coffee Balm.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 19, 2015)

Prepood with SSI lemongrass tonic

Right now I have a 4:1 henna:indigo on. Rinsing after 4 hrs

then a fresh lemongrass and bamboo with ceramides rinse

SSI okra recon on top of the rinse

DC with sm manuka honey


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 20, 2015)

been a while...drinking bamboo tea, spritzing with a tea blend, henna every six weeks


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2015)

@Wenbev


----------



## imaginary (Apr 20, 2015)

had to deep condition my hair again last night because my hair was extra dry. I don't think I've ever had my hair end up feeling like this after a henna treatment. It's either the yogurt, or the lack of oils in the mix, or the fact that I didn't pre-poo... 

Did a cold acv rinse after and applied rosemary oil to my scalp too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2015)

@imaginary  Hope your Hair starts to feel better and get back on track.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2015)

Will use: Jakeala's Coffee Hair Balm


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 20, 2015)

imaginary said:


> had to deep condition my hair again last night because my hair was extra dry. I don't think I've ever had my hair end up feeling like this after a henna treatment. It's either the yogurt, or the lack of oils in the mix, or the fact that I didn't pre-poo...
> 
> Did a cold acv rinse after and applied rosemary oil to my scalp too.


Awww sorry. Probably the yogurt. Thatsa long time to leave protein on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2015)

Will do a Rosemary/Sage Rinse on Wednesday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2015)

Using the last of my Rosemary/Sage Blend tonight.

But Steeping: Rosemary/Sage/Burdock Root Tea(s) for Saturday's Wash Day.

Will brew enough for a couple sessions


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2015)

Used: Jakeala's Green Tea Hair Oil (Spritz) in Blueberry Cheesecake


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 23, 2015)

After my cowash used jakeala marshmallow and clay (?)  condish bar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2015)

Used a dab of: Jakeala's Coffee Balm


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 23, 2015)

Same today.


DarkJoy said:


> After my cowash used jakeala marshmallow and clay (?)  condish bar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2015)

Tea Rinsed with: (Rosemary, Sage, Burdock Root) Teas


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2015)

Loved the: Rosemary, Sage, Burdock Root Blend for a Tea Rinse.

Next time I'll steep: Green, Sage, Burdock.  I may throw some Rosemary Tea in there too.


----------



## Beamodel (Apr 25, 2015)

DC'd with my Fenugreek mask earlier today.

Currently DC'ing with Jakeala Tutti mixed with Naturelle Grow Marshmallow Root


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2015)

@Beamodel  Lemme know how Tutti Fruitti mixes with NG?

I used it mixed this a.m. with Mielle Organics!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2015)

Used: Koils By Nature's ACV Rinse today (Pre-Mix).  I loved it. 

Comes in a Trigger Spritz Bottle.  I meant to list the Ingredients.  Lemme go grab the Bottle.

It has some good stuff in it:
_Water Infused with organic Calendula, Burdock Root, Horsetail Shaved Grass, Nettle Leaf, Aloe Leaf, Apple Cider Vinegar, Eucalyptus Oil and Vanilla. _


Says use: no more than twice per month.  I may pick up a back up


----------



## Beamodel (Apr 25, 2015)

@IDareT'sHair 

So far everything I've mixed the Tutti with, it has enhanced it tremendously. 

I'm getting ready to rinse it out in a few. I will keep you posted


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2015)

@Beamodel  For me Too!  I've only mixed it with x2 things tho'. 

I said I was going to mix the M:C TerraForma Pre-Rx with it (especially since it doesn't have much smell) but I haven't done it yet.

I wonder how the 'newer' version will be?  I did pick up one jar of that to try it out.  

But the other two I requested be the 'original'.


----------



## imaginary (Apr 25, 2015)

did a quick coffee/cassia/nettle tea rinse. I'm waiting till I can get some distilled water before I start doing spritzes


----------



## lovelycurls (Apr 25, 2015)

wash day tea rinse:

acv
burdock root
fenugreek tea
horsetail
catnip
hibiscus


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 26, 2015)

I used CV Mud and Clay poo bar followed by an ACV rinse.


----------



## Pennefeather (Apr 26, 2015)

Kalpi tone condition for an hour- mixed with tea. Then tea rinse of green, rosemary, horsetail and hibiscus


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 26, 2015)

Will use  Black Tea this time to mix my Henna.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2015)

I mixed my Henna with Black, Black Tea that I allowed to steep for 2 days.

Hopefully, the Henna Stain will be darker when I use it tomorrow.

When I mixed it with Water last time, the color was Super Red.

I don't want to mix any indigo in. 

Last time I used indigo, it made my scalp itch.


----------



## imaginary (Apr 28, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I mixed my Henna with Black, Black Tea that I allowed to steep for 2 days.
> 
> Hopefully, the Henna Stain will be darker when I use it tomorrow.
> 
> ...



That's a shame about the indigo, I'm interested in trying some soon. How long did you leave the indigo in the henna for? 

I used to mix cacao powder into my mixes to get less of a bright orange-y red, but it wasn't a drastic colour difference enough for me to keep up with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2015)

imaginary said:


> That's a shame about the indigo, I'm interested in trying some soon. *How long did you leave the indigo in the henna for?*
> 
> I used to mix cacao powder into my mixes to get less of a bright orange-y red, but it wasn't a drastic colour difference enough for me to keep up with it.



@imaginary

I mix it separately.  You have to use Indigo within 5-10 minutes after mixing.

I mix Indigo with warm/hot (not boiling) water and Salt. 

And then add it into the Henna and apply.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2015)

@imaginary 

I've also done the 2 Step process as well.


----------



## meka72 (Apr 28, 2015)

Used my tea spritz (primarily green tea and a mix of other stuff) on Sunday and today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2015)

Used Henna for Chemically Treated & African American Hair (mehandi) mixed with Black Tea with a drop of EVOO right before applying.

Will use some KeraVada Coffee Oil on top of my DC'er to steam with.

Steeping a Pot of: Green, Rosemary, Sage for next Wash Day.  May add Burdock Root too.


----------



## Beamodel (May 2, 2015)

Used my ACV rinse tonight. Boy I miss doing these and will definitely start incorporating them in my wash routine again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 2, 2015)

Will do a Rosemary, Sage, Green Tea Rinse.

Also an ACV Rinse (Koils by Nature Pre-Mix Spritz)

Thanks @Beamodel for reminding me.


----------



## Rozlewis (May 2, 2015)

Applied dark roast under my DC.


----------



## imaginary (May 2, 2015)

Washed my hair today and did another cold acv rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 2, 2015)

Will Steep:
Marshmallow Root
Burdock Root
Slippery Elm


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 3, 2015)

Steeped my:
Marshmallow Root, Burdock Root & Slippery Elm Tea(s)

Also, Hairveda Green Tea.

I've been using Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp Butter (Darcy's)


----------



## CodeRed (May 3, 2015)

Green tea rinse under conditioner.


----------



## CodeRed (May 4, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Green tea rinse under conditioner.



This again right now.


----------



## CodeRed (May 4, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Green tea rinse under conditioner.



For a 3rd time.


----------



## CodeRed (May 5, 2015)

Forgot to add that I ended up getting aloe vera juice and rinsed with it yesterday also.


----------



## CodeRed (May 6, 2015)

Rinsed with avj before deep conditioning.


----------



## CodeRed (May 6, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Rinsed with avj before deep conditioning.



Again just now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 6, 2015)

Tea Rinsed with: Burdock Root, Rosemary and Sage Teas


----------



## DarkJoy (May 8, 2015)

Doing the two step henna & indigo tomorrow.  These roots ain't cute. I will start with a lemongrass oil prepoo. Havent decided which teas to rinse with yet.


----------



## GGsKin (May 9, 2015)

I'll do a clay rinse today with a mix of rhassoul, calcium bentonite, water and ACV.


----------



## Rozlewis (May 9, 2015)

Steeped my tea blend for todays wash.


----------



## Pennefeather (May 9, 2015)

Sitting with CV chestnut henna shampoo on my hair for ten minutes (helps to cover the pesky grays).  Then I will rinse apply one of my oils, and let Kalpi-tone paste sit on my hair for an hour under plastic cap. 

Following with tea rinse of green tea, horsetail, nettle, and hibiscus.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2015)

Will do: Rosemary, Burdock Root, Sage Rinse today.

After my Hair Dries, probably KV Coffee Oil and something Creamy


----------



## DarkJoy (May 9, 2015)

Did my two step indigo yesterday. No tea rinse because that's all I had time for. I had forgotten how much volume indigo gives!

Craving a bamboo and lemongrass with rosemary rinse. Maybe with the midweek cowash...


----------



## CodeRed (May 9, 2015)

AVJ rinse under deep conditioning steam.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 10, 2015)

Happy M-Day to ALL the Beautiful Mommies in the Coffee, Tea Challenge!

Have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## CodeRed (May 11, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Rinsed with avj before deep conditioning.



Same today.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 11, 2015)

Got in a ginger, bamboo and lemongras rinse under DC. Forgot the rosemary tho...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2015)

Used:
_Bel Nouvo Coco Castor Nectar = (Spritz) Purified Water infused with Chamomile and Nettle, Vegetable Glycerin, Organic Aloe Vera Juice, Castor Oil, Coconut Oil, BTMS, Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Coconut Milk, Silk Protein, DL-Pathenol (Pro-Vitamin B), Willow Bark Extract, Citric Acid, Saw Palmetto Extract, Optiphen, Fragrance & Inner-Beauty   _


----------



## imaginary (May 11, 2015)

been spritzing my scalp with an acv and rosemary water mix before m&s


----------



## Rozlewis (May 12, 2015)

Did a tea rinse with my tea blend.


----------



## CodeRed (May 13, 2015)

Aloe vera juice rinse today under deep conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 13, 2015)

Slippery Elm, Burdock Root and Marshmallow Tea Rinse

Will do an ACV Rinse with: Koils By Nature ACV Rinse

May massage in a ffew drops of Coffee Oil (KeraVada)


----------



## Rozlewis (May 13, 2015)

Steeping Fenugreek, Nettle Leaf, Marshmallow, Catnip, Burdock Root and Rooibos tea for wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 13, 2015)

Rozlewis said:


> *Steeping Fenugreek, Nettle Leaf, Marshmallow, Catnip, Burdock Root and Rooibos tea for wash day*.



@Rozlewis Sounds nice!  I've been enjoying: Slippery Elm, Marshmallow Root & Burdock Root.

You gave me some ideas.  I might try Nettle, Sage, Burdock, Rosemary.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (May 13, 2015)

Coffee rinses have really decreased my shedding. I will be do this instead of tea from now on


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2015)

Thinking about Steeping:
Sage
Burdock Root
Catnip
Rosemary


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2015)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> *Coffee rinses have really decreased my shedding. I will be do this instead of tea from now on*



@NaturallyBri87 

Agreed.  I had great success with Coffee Rinses.


----------



## CodeRed (May 15, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Aloe vera juice rinse today under deep conditioner.



Same today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 15, 2015)

Will Steep my Tea Blend (for next week) tonight.

Tomorrow will use: Slippery Elm, Marshmallow Root, Burdock Root


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 17, 2015)

Steeped: Catnip, Sage, Burdock Root Teas.


----------



## naptime (May 17, 2015)

So...I hennad my hair the day after I relaxed. I had to get it do e before vacation. My hair did end up feeling a bit dry, so I left a dc in for 2 days and then did a roller set. It worked!


----------



## DarkJoy (May 17, 2015)

Steeping fresh from my garden rosemary, a bamboo bag, and fresh lemongrass. Mixing that with oils of almond, sunflower and olive to marinate under SSI okra recon.


----------



## Rozlewis (May 17, 2015)

DC'd over black coffee and did a tea rinse with cold water.


----------



## imaginary (May 18, 2015)

Did  cassia/coffee rinse on washday yesterday


----------



## divachyk (May 18, 2015)

oops wrong thread...off to the oil thread.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (May 22, 2015)

I did a last minute coffee rinse at maybe 8:30 at night which may have been a mistake because was wide awake until like 4am. It was the first time I did it in the evening and I didn't think about the fact that my pores could possibly be absorbing the coffee and keeping me awake. I won't be doing late coffee rinses again lol.


----------



## greenandchic (May 22, 2015)

Thinking about adding coffee or tea rinses back into my routine to slow down shedding.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 22, 2015)

Feeling like a hendigo weekend with emphasis on the "hen". Will decide which teas to rinse with as the time gets closer. Gonna put the henna out and mix it for dye release as soon as I get home from work


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2015)

Tea Rinse:
Slippery Elm
Burdock Root
Catnip


----------



## meka72 (May 23, 2015)

Oooh, this does sound good. I might try this blend when my current tea blend (green, chamomile & nettle leaf teas) is gone.

I fell off the tea wagon for awhile because I was being lazy. Glad I'm back to taking care of my hair.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Rozlewis
> 
> You gave me some ideas.  I might try Nettle, Sage, Burdock, Rosemary.


----------



## meka72 (May 23, 2015)

Last Sunday, I henna'ed my hair. I used leftover coffee as my medium and added AVJ and honey. That may have been my best henna session because the henna colored my hair more evenly and more vibrantly than normal.

I also used a tea rinse (green, chamomile and nettle) under my deep conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2015)

@meka72 

This last time I used Coffee and the time before that Black Tea. 

I Agree, I think I like them both as a Liquid to mix the Henna with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 24, 2015)

Steeping a blend for future wash days.  Not sure what everything is though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 24, 2015)

Using: J. Monique Naturals - Ginger Hair Butter


----------



## GGsKin (May 24, 2015)

I've still been clay rinsing regularly. My past 8 or so washes I've added silk amino acids. So my mix is; water, rhassoul clay, calcium bentonite clay ACV, and SAAs. My hair is responding well.

I haven't used henna since November last year, but all this talk is making me think about pulling some out soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 24, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> *I've still been clay rinsing regularly. My past 8 or so washes I've added silk amino acids. So my mix is; water, rhassoul clay, calcium bentonite clay ACV, and SAAs. My hair is responding well.*
> 
> I haven't used henna since November last year, but all this talk is making me think about pulling some out soon.



@AbsyBlvd

How are you liking your results?


----------



## Rozlewis (May 25, 2015)

Dc'd over coffee and did a final rinse with my tea blend.

Also, Steeped my tea blend (Marshmallow Root, Catnip, Nettle Lea, Burdock Root, and Fenugreek) of my next easy day.


----------



## GGsKin (May 25, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @AbsyBlvd
> 
> How are you liking your results?



I am loving the results. My hair is behaving well- easy to manage, feels strong when wet, and people have been paying me compliments and asking what I am doing to it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (May 25, 2015)

Used APB ayurvedic mask this Saturday. Left it on for an hour.


----------



## imaginary (May 25, 2015)

I've been spritzing my scalp with warm acv water and putting drops of tea tree oil to soothe my itchy scalp. Plan to do a quick DC with purification masque tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2015)

Brewed a small pot of Black Coffee


----------



## imaginary (May 26, 2015)

imaginary said:


> Plan to do a quick DC with purification masque tonight.



Did a quick cowash with the Nubian Heritage Indian Hemp and Tamanu cowash instead. This cowash also has kaolin clay.


----------



## Rozlewis (May 26, 2015)

Did a tea rinse with my tea blend and cold water.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 27, 2015)

This a.m. doing a Black Coffee Rinse and a Tea Rinse under Deep Condtioners.

When my Hair Dries either Enso Naturals Blue Malva, Raw Honey, Agave Nectar Lotion or Enso Naturals Honey Hibiscus Hair Lotion?????


----------



## gn1g (May 27, 2015)

ladies be careful with the coffee rinses as they raise the blood pressure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 27, 2015)

@gn1g 

Thank you for the reminder.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2015)

Doing a Coffee & Tea Rinse today.


----------



## imaginary (May 30, 2015)

put some of my diy coffee oil and diy horsetail oil on my scalp this morning. The tingles are pretty great, so next time I'm gonna apply them and use my scalp massaging shampoo brush after.


----------



## Leo24Rule (May 30, 2015)

I know I haven't posted in here for maybe 3 months now; just not enough time with 2 jobs and school but it's all over now and just working 1 job . Buy anyway, my hair is getting thicker and a little longer. While away on hiatus I bought a slew of ayurvedic powders. As of now just using the sukesh powder weekly or sometimes bi-weekly from www.hennasooq.com. At one point I did make a daily spritz with amla, shikakai, bhrami, and bhringraj powders but once my spray bottle stopped working I never replaced it (that will be on my to do list this weekend).

Sometime this weekend I plan on purchasing a variety of teas for a DC, rinse, and final rinse. I'm also thinking of buying some bamboo tea & pills. Has anyone taken any and what were your results?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2015)

@Leo24Rule

Glad to see you back Ms. Lady!

I bought Bamboo Tea (for Rinses) may have drank a cup or two too. 

Also used Silica for about 30 days with another Hair Vitamin.

I took Liquid Silica Eidon Brand as well and of course Horsetail Tea i.e. Silica (rinses).

Sounds like a good Combo to try.

Also, keep us posted on the Ayurvedic Powders.  That Spritz sounds very nice.


----------



## Leo24Rule (May 30, 2015)

I read online that horsetail isn't good to take for a long time which I know is a form of silica, however, bamboo is supposed to be 10x higher in silica. I was looking into purchasing this type of bamboo tea:
http://www.amazon.com/Bamboo-Tea-Organic-Silica-Challenge/dp/B00N6RMVWO/ref=pd_rhf_gw_p_img_7
Along with these bamboo pills:
http://www.amazon.com/Swanson-Super...sim_194_7?ie=UTF8&refRID=0D6ZRXJYQRDA6173M4E0 (instead of the same brand bamboo pills because of the duo so my mom and I can take together)

Yes, I'm young and blood pressure is prevalent on my fathers side of the family so I have to watch it. But unlike horsetail and rosemary according to this site: http://bambooleaftea.net/benefits-of-bamboo-leaf-tea/
drinking bamboo tea is healthy.

If you read the reviews on Amazon regarding the tea customers have praised bamboo not just for fast nail/hair growth, attributing to eyebrow growth and beautiful glowing skin, but also weight loss. So, that's a plus ladies. I'm going to the mall today, so I'm going to see if that brand tea/pills are in GNC. I'll let you know. And if a lot of you are interested maybe I'll start a Challenge thread.


----------



## Leo24Rule (May 30, 2015)

Today was wash day:
1) Before I did anything to my hair I took down my braid. It's really gotten longer and thicker. I pulled on 1 strand of hair and to my surprise I'm hip length.
2) Ran out of coconut oil so substituted with mustard oil and slathered on Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Conditioner as a prepoo. I barely had shed hair when applying concoction let alone in the shower
3) Used my Sukesh ayurvedic powder (www.hennasooq.com) as a gloss with my TJNC
4) Used up my old stash of leave-in conditioners and oils so I can make room for new ones!  
5) I trimmed my hair so I can start a new strict regimen come Monday.


----------



## Rozlewis (May 30, 2015)

DC'd over black coffee and rinse with my tea blend.

Steeping for my next wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2015)

@Leo24Rule 

Thanks for doing the research on the Bamboo and Horsetail.  

Keep us posted on your findings.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 31, 2015)

Thanks for the bamboo remind! Steeping some now.  I find  it extremely relaxing. I will also brew some with rosemary for  my weekly rinse.

Prepoo now with ssi lemongrass tonic. Will clarify tomorrow then  follow with the above tea rinse and a mixed paste of ssi okra recon mixed with indigo. Leaving on at least 30 min.


----------



## Leo24Rule (May 31, 2015)

@DarkJoy: what have you noticed regarding bamboo tea as a rinse has done for your hair?


----------



## felic1 (May 31, 2015)

I bought some of that reformulated SM purification mask that looks like a jar of whipped coconut oil. It has the clay in it but not to my eye. I mixed up some rhassoul with ACV and mixed it into my hair with the SM mask and went under the dryer for a treatment. I am about to comb and braid it for work tomorrow.


----------



## Holla4mom (May 31, 2015)

First time posting in this challenge  I did a clay wash today. My mixture was bentonite, slippery elm, sage, and milk powder.  As always, it helps my curl definition so much and makes my hair feel strong. I plan to grind some horsetail, nettle and burdock root to add to it next time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 2, 2015)

Holla4mom said:


> *First time posting in this challenge*  I did a clay wash today. My mixture was bentonite, slippery elm, sage, and milk powder.  As always, it helps my curl definition so much and makes my hair feel strong. I plan to grind some horsetail, nettle and burdock root to add to it next time.



@Holla4mom

I take this as you are joining us for the remainder of 2015? 

If so, welcome.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 3, 2015)

Used: Rosemary, Slippery Elm, Burdock Root under DC'er


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2015)

Pulled out my last Tea Blend for Saturday's Wash Day.

Should brew something?  Lemme see.

Maybe Pure Green and some Hibiscus?  Or..... Green, Slippery Elm & Marshmallow?  Or Green & Moringa?

I love using Moringa Tea in the Summa'


----------



## Holla4mom (Jun 5, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Holla4mom
> 
> I take this as you are joining us for the remainder of 2015?
> 
> If so, welcome.


Yes, I'm in!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 5, 2015)

@Hollla4mom

Glad to have you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 6, 2015)

Steeped: Pure Green Tea and added a Moringa Tea bag in there too.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 7, 2015)

My clay wash today consisted of water, coconut milk (haven't used in my clay mix in a while and had some left over), rhassoul, calcium bentonite, ACV and silk amino acids. 

I've left the SSAs out of my last few washes (initally I used protein and didn't want to chance an overload) but I think I was being too careful. I am happy to be adding them again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 7, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> *My clay wash today consisted of water, coconut milk (haven't used in my clay mix in a while and had some left over), rhassoul, calcium bentonite, ACV and silk amino acids. *
> 
> I've left the SSAs out of my last few washes (initally I used protein and didn't want to chance an overload) but I think I was being too careful. I am happy to be adding them again.



@AbsyBlvd 
This sounds really good!


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 7, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @AbsyBlvd
> This sounds really good!



My hair loves it. I make the coconut milk a rare treat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 7, 2015)

@AbsyBlvd 
I'll hafta' pick up a can or two of Coconut Milk.  I tried Coconut Water a couple times as a Rinse.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 7, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @AbsyBlvd
> I'll hafta' pick up a can or two of Coconut Milk.  I tried Coconut Water a couple times as a Rinse.



How did you find it? I always end up drinking it all before I am tempted to try a rinse or something. 

In my mind, the coconut milk is like my lazy 'protein' stop gap (I couldn't be bothered to use conditioner today) but it's also super moisturising for my hair.


----------



## ms.blue (Jun 7, 2015)

I used ayurnatural cassia treatment  (old) today and my hair felt fantastic.  I'm truly sad that the company is now defunct.  I remembered that I preferred using this over the regular cassia obovata treatment.  Is there a company that sells a similar treatment (with the added powder along with cassia obovata )?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 7, 2015)

Used: Ginger Butter Leave-In


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 7, 2015)

DC'd over coffee and did a final tea rinse with cold water.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Jun 8, 2015)

Rinsed out my nupur henna this morning after sleeping in it.  I mixed about 1/2 cup of Bobeam Stimulate Condish and wash out was almost effortless.  The mix of the two left my hair very soft.  I haven't been caring for the Bobeam condish much, so this may be where I use it up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2015)

jbwphoto1 said:


> Rinsed out my nupur henna this morning after sleeping in it.  I mixed about 1/2 cup of Bobeam Stimulate Condish and wash out was almost effortless.  *The mix of the two left my hair very soft.  I haven't been caring for the Bobeam condish much, so this may be where I use it up.*



@jbwphoto1

Good Plan! 

Interesting because this DC'er usually gets 'rave' reviews.

I bought the one 'Stimulate' (Peppermint), but ended up swapping  (or selling it), because at the time Peppermint was irritating my scalp.

I have BoBeam's Coconut (Limited Edition) DC'er


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 9, 2015)

So I'm trying to get all of my teas so I can have different kinds of hair rinses like found on this article:
http://relaxedhairhealth.blogspot.com/2012/07/how-tea-rinses-stimulate-growth-nourish.html

I just need:
Burdock
Marshmallow Root
Saw Palmento
Rosehip
Catnip
Fennel

I wish I could find at a health food store. I have yet to look at Sprouts/Whole Foods. I really don't want to purchase online, but if I do where are ya'll ordering from?


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Jun 9, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> So I'm trying to get all of my teas so I can have different kinds of hair rinses like found on this article:
> http://relaxedhairhealth.blogspot.com/2012/07/how-tea-rinses-stimulate-growth-nourish.html
> 
> I just need:
> ...



@Leo24Rule, check Vitacost for your teas.  They have a large selection and once you sign up for their emails, you get a lot of discounts.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 9, 2015)

Add aloe vera juice and dulse to my clay face mask (calcium bentonite clay, amla and tumeric powders with lemon juice and apple cider vinegar) and made a liquidy mask. Poured it over my head and I'm waiting for it to dry now.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 10, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Add aloe vera juice and dulse to my clay face mask (calcium bentonite clay, amla and tumeric powders with lemon juice and apple cider vinegar) and made a liquidy mask. Poured it over my head and I'm waiting for it to dry now.



I really liked this. I made it a lot thinner this time and it took 3 hours instead of 7 to dry on my scalp (hair didn't completely dry but that was fine). I rinsed in the shower and it got most of it out and I only had to do 1 co-washing and it was mostly clean also... The one temple where I keep thinking I'm getting thin looks filled in. Odd. Maybe the hair shafts are just finer in that area and this is a good volumizer. Or maybe I'm just crazy and not actually losing hair 

Now that I got it to dry faster I plan on getting back to doing this once a month. I started in December and was going to do it once a month but didn't want to wait the 7 hours.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> I really liked this. I made it a lot thinner this time and it took 3 hours instead of 7 to dry on my scalp (hair didn't completely dry but that was fine). I rinsed in the shower and it got most of it out and I only had to do 1 co-washing and it was mostly clean also... The one temple where I keep thinking I'm getting thin looks filled in. Odd. Maybe the hair shafts are just finer in that area and this is a good volumizer. Or maybe I'm just crazy and not actually losing hair
> 
> Now that I got it to dry faster I plan on getting back to doing this once a month. I started in December and was going to do it once a month but didn't want to wait the 7 hours.



Ok... changing again  My hair is really, really dry... I'll probably only do this every few months with a relaxer to help clarify everything. I do repeat deep conditioning after relaxers anyway so it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2015)

Did a Pure Green & Moringa Rinse yesterday.  Will do one again on Saturday (next wash day)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 13, 2015)

Pure Green & Moringa Tea Mix

Will also use ST'icals Kink Drink (that has a lot of Herbs, Teas & Flowers)

Will use: Koils By Nature ACV Rinse (Spritz) as a Final Rinse


----------



## imaginary (Jun 13, 2015)

Finally got around to doing my hair after way too long. Forgot to do my coffee rinse so I mixed some coffee oil into my overnight DC and then did my cold water acv rinse at the end as usual.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 13, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> @DarkJoy: what have you noticed regarding bamboo tea as a rinse has done for your hair?


Oh hey! Between bamboo and lemongrass they both make my strands feel smoother and my scalp happy. I dont do it regular enough to notice growth benefits.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 13, 2015)

DC'd over black coffee and did a tea rinse with cold water as a final rinse.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 14, 2015)

Infusing fresh lemongrass and rosemary with a bamboo bag. Will add the ceramides sunflower, grape seed and safflower oils for my tea and oil rinse. Putting SSI okra on top to D.C.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 14, 2015)

Steeping my tea blend (Roibos, Nettle Leaf, Fenugreek, Peppermint, Burdock Root) for this weeks wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2015)

@Rozlewis 
Very nice Blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2015)

Need to Steep a Pot: Maybe Pure Green & Moringa again.  Or Pure Green and something else?


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 15, 2015)

@IDareT'sHair what have you noticed about your hair with continuous use of Moringa as a rinse?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2015)

@Leo24Rule 

 Shine For Days!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2015)

Will Steep a Pot of Tea for my next Wash Day.

Will finish up Pure Green & Moringa Wednesday


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 15, 2015)

oooooo. And here I got moringa wasting away on my stash!

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2015)

@DarkJoy 

Gurl....You Betta' Pull that Out and Rinse Away! 

You should read up on it.

It's one of my Favorite Summer Teas for Rinsing.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 15, 2015)

Use Claudie Revitalizer Tea spritz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2015)

@Ltown

LT!  

You were the one that got me Hooked on Moringa Tea Rinsing in the Summer.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 15, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DarkJoy
> 
> Gurl....You Betta' Pull that Out and Rinse Away!
> 
> ...



Why for summer do you say?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 16, 2015)

@Leo24Rule 
No Reason.  Just because.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 16, 2015)

Steeped: Pure Green & Moringa for the next few Wash Days.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 17, 2015)

Added dulse steeped in aloe vera juice to deep conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 17, 2015)

Pure Green Tea & Moringa Tea Rinse


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 19, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Added dulse steeped in aloe vera juice to deep conditioner.



Again today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 20, 2015)

Will Tea Rinse with:
Pure Green and Moringa Teas

Will Finish with:
Koils By Nature ACV Rinse


----------



## imaginary (Jun 20, 2015)

I've been spraying my scalp with a mix of diluted acv and tea tree oil every few days to keep the itchies at bay


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 20, 2015)

I also used Jakeala's Green Tea Hair Oil (Spritz)


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 21, 2015)

shampoo with sm manuka honey. Hendigo for 8 hours. Dc with SSI okra recon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 21, 2015)

Will use:
Bear Fruit Hair's Espresso Stimulating Scalp Creme


----------



## ms.blue (Jun 21, 2015)

Prepoo with Nur-creations ayurvedic growth oil (over night)
shampoo w/ SM manuka honey
cassia treatment 
spray scalp with claudie ayurvedic tea spritz.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 22, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Added dulse steeped in aloe vera juice to deep conditioner.



Same today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2015)

ms.blue said:


> Prepoo with Nur-creations ayurvedic growth oil (over night)
> shampoo w/ SM manuka honey
> cassia treatment
> spray scalp with claudie ayurvedic tea spritz.



@ms.blue
Please keep us fully posted on incorporating your new Ayurvedic Regimen. 

 I'm very interested.

Don't forget to wash all the Powder(s) out.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 23, 2015)

Always love my hair after a fresh henna or indigo. Nice shine,manageability and most important, increased volume. Wish I could do it every week


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2015)

Will do a Green and Moringa Tea Rinse today. 

Will also use Jakeala's Green Tea Hair Oil (in Mango Madness)

May Steep Marshmallow, Slippery Elm and something else for the next few wash days? (Maybe Green or Moringa)?


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Using AVG to help heal up a bad heat rash.  It's working well with drying it up.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 24, 2015)

Steeped my tea blend for wash day on Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2015)

Did a Green/Moringa Tea Rinse today.

Steeping: Rosehips, Hibiscus and Marshmallow Root Teas for the next few wash days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 26, 2015)

Used: Bear Fruit Hair's Espresso Stimulating Scalp Crème.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 26, 2015)

Dc'd over coffee and did a final tea rinse with cold water.


----------



## imaginary (Jun 27, 2015)

Did a Kalpi tone treatment last night which made my hair feel so weird. It wasn't hard, but it was kind of gritty and squeaky-ish at the same time. I only used half the box and it was so hard to spread through my hair. Don't think I'm going to try this again, or if I do I may just mix it into my henna if anything.

I also did a coffee rinse and accidentally mixed a good amount of my coffee oil into my DC instead of castor oil. Hair turned out good though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 27, 2015)

Using: Green Tea & Moringa Tea Rinse
Using: Jakeala's Green Tea Hair Oil (Mango Madness)
Will use: Hairveda's Green Tea Hair Butter


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 27, 2015)

Steeping my tea blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 27, 2015)

Purabody Naturals Mango Tea Scalp Butter


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jun 28, 2015)

So I bleached my hair for highlights and I am using henna to darken it up. I use rajasthani and red raj henna from henna sook and brighten it up with hibiscus powder. I put in a order for their henna gloss bar and their aloe vera powder so I'm excited to try that out. I plan to do a full strength henna monthly with a henna gloss mid month as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2015)

@Fhrizzball

Are you joining us in this Challenge?  If so, we are glad to have you.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jun 29, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Fhrizzball
> 
> Are you joining us in this Challenge?  If so, we are glad to have you.


Yea sorry for not being clear. I guess I got ahead of myself.lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2015)

@Fhrizzball

We are Happy to have you Ms. Lady!


----------



## nothidden (Jun 29, 2015)

Haven't posted in quite sometime.  I replaced ACV with coconut water in my clay mix and the results have been nothing short of fantabulous    I cover and leave on for an hour and my hair is not only cleansed but well-conditioned from root to tip.  Finger detangling has been a breeze.  Of course the one time I've deviated from this mix...


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 30, 2015)

Forgot to post here Friday but I added dulse steeped in aloe vera juice to my deep conditioner. Did the same tonight.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jul 1, 2015)

So barely a week passed and I used my remaining henna paste mixed with conditioner, cinnamon, and oil to do a gloss. It rinsed out so easy too. 

Also I think with my mixes I can get away with 50-75 grams of henna as opposed to the 100+ I keep seeing recommended. I guess my hair isn't as thick as I would like to think but hopefully my henna treatments will fix that.

In my latest shipment of henna goodies which looks like it'll last me a good while, I received some shampoo bars. This might seem basic but how do y'all use it? Do you rub it in your hands and then apply or rub it directly on hair/scalp?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 1, 2015)

Did a Tea Rinse and a Caramel Treatment (Mission:Condition)


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 1, 2015)

Thin calcium bentonite clay/amla powder/turmeric powder/acv/avj/lemon juice/dulse poured over head. Will wait for this to dry and rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2015)

Doing a Hendigo Treatment today.  Also, doing a Tea Rinse under my DC'ing Treatments.

May use a couple dabs of Jakeala's Coffee Balm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2015)

Getting Ready to Steep a Pot of:
Slippery Elm, Marshmallow Root and Burdock Root Teas for next wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2015)

Used: A Couple Swipes of: Jakeala's Coffee Balm


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 5, 2015)

Doing an overnight lemongrass tonic prepoo. After clarifying and chelating, will henna. Since I realized I dont need a full indigo, I will do an indigo "gloss" for volume only and hopefully not get too much color deposit. The DC will be SSI okra recon.  If necessary will moisture dc with SM manuka honey.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2015)

Ended up Steeping for next few wash days:
Slippery Elm
Marshmallow Root
Rosemary Leaf


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 5, 2015)

Steeping with Marshmallow Root, Roiboos, Fenugreek, Peppermint and Nettle Leaf for my next wash day.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 5, 2015)

used claudie tea spritiz


----------



## ms.blue (Jul 5, 2015)

I did my own cassia treatment and um yea, I had issues with rinsing the product off my hair even with co-washing afterwards.  I believe it was the Kapur Karchri which made it difficult in rinsing.  Afterwards though, my hair felt great.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2015)

@ms.blue

Was it Grainy?


----------



## ms.blue (Jul 6, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ms.blue
> 
> Was it Grainy?


Very grainy.  Maybe I didn't mix the treatment enough.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Jul 7, 2015)

Just purchased henna powder and indigo from Henna sooq. I look forward to this!


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 7, 2015)

Did a tea rinse with cold water.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2015)

ms.blue said:


> *um yea, I had issues with rinsing the product off my hair even with co-washing afterwards.  I believe it was the Kapur Karchri which made it difficult in rinsing.  Afterwards though, my hair felt great.*



@ms.blue

What will you do differently next time?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2015)

I hendigo'ed Saturday and didn't get the full coverage I wanted.

So I 'may' Indigo tomorrow.  Just Indigo w/o Henna.  We'll see.

I'll use SM's Purification Hair Masque on dry hair under my wig while at work and come home and decide if I want to slap some Indigo on for a few hours.

ETA: Oh Yeah, I'll be using a Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm, Rosemary Tea Rinse Blend for tomorrow's wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ms.blue
> 
> *What will you do differently next time?*



@ms.blue 
FYI


----------



## ms.blue (Jul 8, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ms.blue
> 
> What will you do differently next time?


Make a tea with some of the powders and add the cassia powder.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2015)

ms.blue said:


> *Make a tea with some of the powders and add the cassia powder.*



@ms.blue 

Oh okay. 

Let us know how it turns out when you do it again. 

So, how is the Ayurvedic Regi going?


----------



## bronzephoenix (Jul 8, 2015)

Experiencing a bit of shedding... I'm going to clarify with bentonite and make a fenugreek masque using black tea instead of water (for both) to see if it helps!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2015)

I think for my next Tea Rinse I'll Steep:
Rosemary
Sage
Burdock Root
Moringa? *maybe*


----------



## ms.blue (Jul 9, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ms.blue
> 
> Oh okay.
> 
> ...


I love what the ayurvedic regimen has been doing for my hair.  My hair feels and looks thicker, the shedding has gone down significantly and my hair feels so much stronger.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 9, 2015)

@ms.blue 
Nice Review. 

Keep us posted on your results.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 9, 2015)

@DarkJoy 

My Indigo from the Henna Guys came today!


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jul 10, 2015)

I haven't been posting much as of late but I'm back! I've still been doing my weekly coffee rinses.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2015)

@NaturallyBri87 

Great!  The most important thing is to stay consistent.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Jul 10, 2015)

'Currently have a head full of fenugreek/black-tea paste which I slept in overnight & will be rinsing shortly. As I applied it, I watched/felt my hair getting EXTREMELY happy.  Motivated me to get back to my Ayurvedic regimen & leave these store bought products on the shelf.


----------



## imaginary (Jul 10, 2015)

In all my prep to do my protein treatment yesterday, I forgot to do my coffee/cassia rinse AND my acv rinse. I'm still spraying my scalp with acv and tea tree oil though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2015)

Took my Tea out for tomorrow's Wash Day!

Slippery Elm, Marshmallow Root & Rosemary Teas.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 11, 2015)

My hair has been feeling a little dry. I think it's because I am washing a little less. I also forgot to do a moisture condition directly after my last protein session (  hair, but I followed up the next day when I remembered). I must say, I am still struggling to get my hands on a really good cone-free DC. I have the SM Purification Masque but it's not that great for me.

Anyway, I steeped marshmallow root and some hibiscus and used the liquid from both in my rhassoul/c.bentonite clay mix, along with some SAAS and hibiscus powder.

Upon washing it out, my hair felt strengthened. Now air dried, my hair feels less wiry than it has been feeling lately.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> *I steeped marshmallow root and some hibiscus* and used the liquid from both in my rhassoul/c.bentonite clay mix, along with some SAAS and hibiscus powder.
> 
> Upon washing it out, my hair felt strengthened. Now air dried, my hair feels less wiry than it has been feeling lately.



 I might steep this next wash day @AbsyBlvd


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jul 13, 2015)

Washed my hair with Sukesh Ayurvedic powder today. Wash day was a breeze. I'm about to wash out this deep conditioner before styling and heading to work.

Wash day...doesn't it make you sleepy? I wish I can take a nap.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 13, 2015)

Oooh. Let me know how you like it (or not )!



IDareT'sHair said:


> @DarkJoy
> 
> My Indigo from the Henna Guys came today!


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 13, 2015)

Missed my tea rinse thus weekend because it was so busy. Just did a basic wash and DC. Will make up for it with a midweek rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2015)

Just did a Pure Green Tea Rinse.

When my Hair Dries, probably Jakeala's Green Tea Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> *Oooh. Let me know how you like it (or not )!*



@DarkJoy 
Lovin' the Price.   I'm already lovin' it on that alone.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Jul 13, 2015)

Still shedding... Today I cried


----------



## nothidden (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm sure I will go back to mixing one day, but for now I've been taking a much needed break and using Terressentials Left Coast Lemon and Lavender Garden mud washes.  I love them both.  Excellent for pattern definition, curl clumping, and conditioning.


----------



## curlyTisME (Jul 14, 2015)

I bought some black tea a few weeks back but I have yet to do a rinse. I think I will give it a try this week when I do my weekly wash and DC.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 14, 2015)

Did a tea rinse with cold water.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2015)

Steeped a Pot of Green Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2015)

Pulled out:
Slippery Elm
Marshmallow Root
Rosemary


----------



## Ltown (Jul 19, 2015)

used claudie tea spritz and aphogee green tea kertain.


----------



## imaginary (Jul 19, 2015)

applied the acv and tea tree oil mix to my scalp and sealed it in with grease


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 19, 2015)

Steeping some marshmallow root and green tea for tomorrow.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 19, 2015)

Steeping tea (Fenugreek, Peppermint, Rooibos, Marshmallow Root) for this weeks wash day.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Jul 20, 2015)

Did an ACV rinse followed by another black tea rinse before using my Hask henna & placenta deep conditioning packets. Shedding may have slowed a bit...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2015)

Pure Green Tea Rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 23, 2015)

Will pull out my tea for Saturday's Wash Day.

Will also steep a pot of either Green & Moringa OR....Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm & (something)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 24, 2015)

ToMorrow I will be breaking out the rhassoul clay mixed with aloe, honey powder and  slippery elm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2015)

Will Steep 'something' for next Wash Day.


----------



## ms.blue (Jul 25, 2015)

Cassia treatment. This is the first time doing one on straighten hair and before shampooing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2015)

@ms.blue 

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2015)

Using: Jakeala's Ginger Root & Mustard Seed Deep Conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2015)

Steeped: Red Roobis Tea.  Love it, but haven't used it in a while.


----------



## imaginary (Jul 25, 2015)

Did a rhassoul/bentonite treatment with coffee, acv, water and honey. This ended up being more watery than I've ever made a clay treatment, but rinsing was a breeze so I definitely am going to experiment more with this. Also I pre-poo'd with my diy horsetail oil and added tea tree and peppermint oils.


----------



## ms.blue (Jul 26, 2015)

ms.blue said:


> Cassia treatment. This is the first time doing one on straighten hair and before shampooing.


Worked out great lol.  My hair fully reverted as I was rinsing the treatment but I prefer to do the treatment after I wash my hair as I felt like I was washing away the benefits of the treatment.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 26, 2015)

Steeping Marshmallow Root, Nettle Leaf, Rooibos, Fenugreek and Hibiscus tea for tomorrow.


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 27, 2015)

Mixed a really thin bentonite clay mix with two heaping teaspoons full of clay, coconut water, bits of dulse and a teaspoon full of acv. I put my castor/mustard/peppermint oil mix in there too but not enough to note because it didn't blend.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 27, 2015)

Did a tea rinse with cold water. 

Steeping more tea for my next wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2015)

Looking forward to using my Red Roobis Tea rinse.


----------



## HaveSomeWine (Jul 28, 2015)

I want to join this challenge. I actually did my first (black) tea rinse today. I think I will be alternating between black tea and green tea rinses on a weekly schedule until I become more acquainted with "advanced" herbal/Ayurvedic teas and herbs. I also would like to naturally lighten my hair or at least avoid darkening it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2015)

@ExquisitelyAlien 

 

Glad to Have You!


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 28, 2015)

Used steeped marshmallow root and hibiscus tea in my clay rinse/masque today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2015)

Using Red Roobis Tea.  Will also use Jakeala's Ginger Root & Mustard Seed DC'er


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 2, 2015)

Used: Red Roobis & Green Tea yesterday.

Also Steeped: Marshmallow Root, Green & Catnip for a next few wash days.


----------



## HaveSomeWine (Aug 3, 2015)

Did a pre tea rinse hair oiling with pistachio oil infused with cinnamon and sage. 

Did a green tea rinse that was steeped for around 7 hours.


----------



## imaginary (Aug 3, 2015)

Did a henna treatment (same mix that I had frozen from last time) and an acv rinse this weekend.


----------



## imaginary (Aug 5, 2015)

I've finally gotten some avj so I refrigerated it and then put some in a spray bottle this morning to help detangle my frizzy wash n' go with shea butter and some CES. I didn't even need as much shea butter to detangle as I usually do, pretty impressed with the avj so far.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 5, 2015)

Used:
Catnip, Marshmallow Root and Green Tea Rinse

Also DC'ed with:
Jakeala's Ginger Root & Mustard Seed DC'er


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 6, 2015)

Steeping fa nice blend for my next wash day


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 8, 2015)

Rinsing with:
Green, Catnip & Marshmallow Root Tea


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 8, 2015)

DC'd over black coffee and did a final rinse with tea and cold water.


----------



## imaginary (Aug 8, 2015)

Spritzed my hair with cold avj and sealed with my shea butter mix. I'm mad I waited so long to try avj, terrible experience with avg aside...


----------



## ms.blue (Aug 9, 2015)

Did a cassia treatment with added fenugreek and Hibiscus powder.  Not a good combination lol.  I had fenugreek bits in my hair that refused to come out even with co-washing.  I ended up blowdrying those suckers out but my hair looked great though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2015)

ms.blue said:


> *Did a cassia treatment with added fenugreek and Hibiscus powder.*  Not a good combination lol.  *I had fenugreek bits in my hair that refused to come out even with co-washing.  I ended up blowdrying those suckers out but my hair looked great though.*



@ms.blue

Sounds delicious.  I blew through my Fenugreek Tea, I need to reup on that


----------



## Ltown (Aug 9, 2015)

i'm still using claudie tea spritiz.


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 10, 2015)

Black tea rinse under coconut cream. Steaming now.


----------



## ms.blue (Aug 10, 2015)

Ltown said:


> i'm still using claudie tea spritiz.


Me too


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Aug 12, 2015)

Doing an overnight prepoo with Bringraj oil and Vatika oil on top of MC Terraforma. I might use MC Shikakai Clay wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm going to steep a Pot of Flowers.  I may add Green Tea Bag?


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 12, 2015)

Did a final tea rinse with cold water last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 12, 2015)

Used the last of my: Marshmallow Root, Catnip, Green

Steeping a Pot right now of "Flowers" & Teas mixed a really interesting looking blend that I got either from @Ltown or @curlyhersheygirl ?

I added some Blue Malva Flowers, Calendua etc... in there too.


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 12, 2015)

Steeping Fenugreek, Rooibos, Nettle Leaf, Marshmallow Root, Burdock Root and Peppermint tea for my next wash day.


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 14, 2015)

Black tea rinse under Softee Cholesterol. Steaming now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 15, 2015)

Rinsing with: Flowers & Herbs


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 16, 2015)

Steeped another Pot of Herbs & Flowers

Spritzed BelNouvo's Coco Castor Nectar & Baggied


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 16, 2015)

Friday I rinse with bamboo, catnip and ceramides. 

Right now, prepoo with SSI lemongrass tonic and about to cowash with SSI Green tea cowash


----------



## naptime (Aug 17, 2015)

Did another henna treatment, then did a chamomile rinse under a dc. As with relaxers, I've been doing dc's both before and after. I think it makes a difference.


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 17, 2015)

Steeping my team blend (Marshmallow Root, Nettle Leaf, Rooibos, Fenugreek) for tomorrows wash day.


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 18, 2015)

Did an acv rinse before co-washing and a black tea rinse before steaming.


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 18, 2015)

Did a tea rinse with my tea blend.


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 19, 2015)

White tea rinse under deep conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 19, 2015)

Herbs & Flowers Tea Rinse


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 19, 2015)

Steeping Nettle Leaf, Marshmallow Root, Rooibos, Catnip, and Fenugreek for my next wash day.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 19, 2015)

Think I will do lemingrass tonic prepoo before cowashing tonight with SSI green tea and ginseng. Catnip rinse


----------



## Leo24Rule (Aug 21, 2015)

For those of you that use fenugreek seeds, does it really thicken the hair?


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 21, 2015)

Green tea rinse under deep conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 21, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> For those of you that use fenugreek seeds, does it really thicken the hair?



@Leo24Rule 
I've been using the Tea.  Just picked up a box.  But I've been using a bunch of various things.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Aug 22, 2015)

@IDareT'sHair I have the tea as well, but have yet to use it. How do you use it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 22, 2015)

@Leo24Rule 
As a Tea Rinse.  Either under my DC'er or as a Final R/O.

I'll call in @DarkJoy @Bibliophile @AbsyBlvd @CodeRed @Ltown (and anyone else) to chime in. 

They may have experience using Fenugreek Seeds.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 22, 2015)

@Leo24Rule I have some seeds but I've only used them once. After I found an interesting thread here, I realised that I didn't use them well at all. I soaked the seeds (not enough water), got rid of most of that watery goodness (smh), tried to do a paste (I didn't blend so too gritty), and spent what felt like an age in the shower making sure it was all out.

Now that (I think) I know more, I would try it again as a tea- soaking the seeds, or as a paste (blended with the water and passed). I didn't notice much after one use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 22, 2015)

@AbsyBlvd

 Helpful Review.


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 22, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> For those of you that use fenugreek seeds, does it really thicken the hair?



Sorry I didn't see this... I used the seeds before and the pasty gel made my hair stronger. I think it seemed like it was thicker because it didn't feel as fragile and it felt more "substantial". I don't really think anything can make the hair that's already out of your scalp thicker but I think that with continued use your new growth will be thicker because the fenugreek will make it stronger and protect it from damage so it won't be so damaged.

You can mix the gel with conditioners and other things also. I used the gel directly and had seeds stuck in my hair that I had to conditioner wash out but I still liked it.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 22, 2015)

DC'd over coffee and did a fine tea rinse with cold water.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 22, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> *Sorry I didn't see this... I used the seeds before and the pasty gel made my hair stronger. I think it seemed like it was thicker because it didn't feel as fragile and it felt more "substantial". I don't really think anything can make the hair that's already out of your scalp thicker but I think that with continued use your new growth will be thicker because the fenugreek will make it stronger and protect it from damage so it won't be so damaged.
> 
> You can mix the gel with conditioners and other things also. I used the gel directly and had seeds stuck in my hair that I had to conditioner wash out but I still liked i*
> *Hope that helps.*


@CodeRed 
Thanks!


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 22, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CodeRed
> Thanks!


 
Welcome lady


----------



## imaginary (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm currently in braids and have been spraying them with avj and sealing with sunflower oil and CON argan mousse every three days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 22, 2015)

Pulled out Afroveda's Blueberry & Pomegranate Spritz


----------



## Leo24Rule (Aug 22, 2015)

Thank you ladies:
@IDareT'sHair @CodeRed @DarkJoy @AbsyBlvd @Ltown @Bibliophile for answering my question.

Tomorrow I'll wash my hair with ayurvedic products & rinse with fenugreek tea..
Maybe I'll make a spritz to use daily while I'm at it.


----------



## Bibliophile (Aug 23, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> @IDareT'sHair I have the tea as well, but have yet to use it. How do you use it?





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Leo24Rule
> As a Tea Rinse.  Either under my DC'er or as a Final R/O.
> 
> I'll call in @DarkJoy @Bibliophile @AbsyBlvd @CodeRed @Ltown (and anyone else) to chime in.
> ...



Sorry for the delay @Leo24Rule & @IDareT'sHair. 
I've used both the powder (paste) & seeds (tea & paste). The effects are exactly as @CodeRed described It also adds shine & reduces tangles/knots. 

FYI- Fenugreek smells like pancakes with maple syrup.

 Paste made from the blended seeds doesn't rinse clean. It's easier for me to:
1- Make a paste from the powder (it expands like clay) & mix with  conditioner. I use Allaffia Everyday Shea unscented.
2- Make a tea from the seeds (soak overnight) & mix with conditioner or use as a rinse.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Aug 23, 2015)

@Bibliophile does fenugreek help with hair thickness as well?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2015)

@Bibliophile 

Thanks Ms. Lady for your input.


----------



## Bibliophile (Aug 23, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> @Bibliophile does fenugreek help with hair thickness as well?



@Leo24Rule My hair is naturally coarse & dense. I didn't see thicker strands. Fenugreek does coat the hair but it's temporary. I had instant & long-lasting results from Cassia & Brahmi.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bibliophile
> 
> Thanks Ms. Lady for your input.



@IDareT'sHair You're welcome


----------



## naptime (Aug 23, 2015)

Fyi...fenugreek made me smell terrible! And I don't mean like pancakes or maple syrup, lol. I don't know why...just thought I'd throw that data point out there...


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 23, 2015)

naptime said:


> Fyi...fenugreek made me smell terrible! And I don't mean like pancakes or maple syrup, lol. I don't know why...just thought I'd throw that data point out there...



I wish I got maple syrup. It smells more like curry to me.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Aug 23, 2015)

LUCKY @Bibliophile on alrwady having thick hair. Oooh, I do have a cassia & brahmi stash


----------



## Bibliophile (Aug 23, 2015)

naptime said:


> Fyi...fenugreek made me smell terrible! And I don't mean like pancakes or maple syrup, lol. I don't know why...just thought I'd throw that data point out there...





AbsyBlvd said:


> I wish I got maple syrup. It smells more like curry to me.



@naptime  & @AbsyBlvd
Maybe it's my body chemistry?
Every time I used it people said I smell like syrup or pancakes. It's amplified when I mix fenugreek with palm kernel oil or honey.

I cut way back on the fenugreek when bees, wasps and random bugs would land on me.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 23, 2015)

Before I put in in my hair, I smelled curry, even before I mashed up the seeds.  I got them in particular because I thought they'd smell less of curry than the powder...oh well. I'd still do it all again


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2015)

Using: Afroveda's Blueberry & Pomegranate Hair Spritz.


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 24, 2015)

Black tea under deep treatment


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 25, 2015)

Steeping Rooibos, Catnip,Fenugreek, Marshmallow Root, Burdock Root, and Nettle Leaf tea for my next wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2015)

Pulled Out My Herbs & Flowers for tomorrow.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 26, 2015)

2 step indigo today. Cant wait!


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 26, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Black tea under deep treatment



This again today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 26, 2015)

Flowers & Herbs Tea Rinse


----------



## Leo24Rule (Aug 28, 2015)

Rozlewis said:


> Steeping Rooibos, Catnip,Fenugreek, Marshmallow Root, Burdock Root, and Nettle Leaf tea for my next wash day.



Yummy...Where'd you buy the catnip , marshmallow root & burdock root?


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 28, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> 2 step indigo today. Cant wait!


This was lovely.  No grey and she's is nice and shiny.


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 28, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Black tea under deep treatment



This again today


----------



## Ltown (Aug 30, 2015)

used claudie tea spritz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2015)

Steeped a Pot of:
Slippery Elm
Marshmallow Root
Burdock Root
Pure Green


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 3, 2015)

Green tea/aloe juice rinse under deep conditioner.


----------



## Smiley79 (Sep 4, 2015)

I'll be doing a Black Tea rinse this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2015)

Rinsed with Herbs & Flowers 

Also Rinsed with: Marshmallow Root, Burdock Root, Slippery Elm & Green today.


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 6, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> Yummy...Where'd you buy the catnip , marshmallow root & burdock root?




@Leo24Rule 

I get all my teas for Vitacost. They usually have BOGO sales and they have  variety of different teas.


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 6, 2015)

Stepping my blend (Roibos, Marshmallow Root, Fenugreek, Catnip, Burdock Root, Nettle Leaf).


----------



## Ltown (Sep 6, 2015)

did a acv rinse to clarify the hair today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2015)

Steeped at: Herbs & Flowers


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 6, 2015)

Steeped some marshmallow root and hibiscus. I used some in my clay mix, and some as a rinse after my clay. My coils were really defined. I am braided up and ready to go back under my baggy and wig for another two weeks.


----------



## imaginary (Sep 7, 2015)

mixed vatika coconut oil in my pre-poo mix and avj to moisturise my hair after taking down my braids this weekend.


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 7, 2015)

Acv rinsed after shampooing.


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Rinsed with my tea blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2015)

Used Herbs & Flowers (Loose Tea) for my Tea Rinse today.  (And the rest of this week).


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 9, 2015)

Steeping my tea blend right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 11, 2015)

Used my: Herbs & Flowers Tea Rinse today.  Absolutely Lovely!


----------



## Babygrowth (Sep 12, 2015)

Man, how I've forgotten that my hair loves tea rinses. I used APB tea rinse the other day and my hair was sooo soft and airdried soft. It was amazing. I'm buying more next week. My hair loves the pre made mixes! I need to do a henna treatment. Its been a year since my last one.


----------



## Golden75 (Sep 12, 2015)

I fell off on this big time!  But getting back in the game.  Last weekend I did a black tea rinse; currently doing a full henna treatment.


----------



## Beamodel (Sep 12, 2015)

Currently dc'ing with sitrinillah mixed with jakeala tutti honey mask (which has clay in it).


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 12, 2015)

DC'd over coffee and did a final tea rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2015)

Golden75 said:


> *I fell off on this big time!  But getting back in the game.  Last weekend I did a black tea rinse; currently doing a full henna treatment.*



@Golden75

Glad You're Back! 

Now Stay in the Game!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2015)

Decided to do a little experimentation with Scalp Exfoliating.

I'm currently using a Phyto product I've had for a while.  Which is a watery/oily tingly vial (you get x5 Vials in a box).  It has Rosemary, Clary Sage, Juniper, Eucalyptus, etc.......

I do have NG's Espresso and I just ordered Kiehl's Deep Micro Exfoliating Scalp Treatment.

I don't have dandruff, flakes etc..but I am a frequent Cowasher, so I'm doing it for Scalp-Health, (and because I'm a PJ and sort of a bandwagon hopper).  

Although most of my cowash/cleansing conditioners are Handmade, Cone-free, Natural etc.....

But I'm going to try them.  Will post in this thread when I use them.


----------



## imaginary (Sep 13, 2015)

Did a scalp massage with my diy coffee oil last night, then did the LOC with avj


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 13, 2015)

Gonna add some EOs to my SSI lemongrass tonic: rosemary, sage, myrrh & white thyme for my prepoo.

Steeping bamboo and fresh lemongrass to tea and ceramide oil rinse (sunflower and grape seed) under SSI okra dc.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 13, 2015)

Im a bandwagon hopper too.  but saw the sense in that thread. I was gonna snap up an exfoliator myself next week! Gonna try one of the more natural herby ones. I can see the chemical ones causing me breakage if I tried it.




IDareT'sHair said:


> Decided to do a little experimentation with Scalp Exfoliating.
> 
> I'm currently using a Phyto product I've had for a while.  Which is a watery/oily tingly vial (you get x5 Vials in a box).  It has Rosemary, Clary Sage, Juniper, Eucalyptus, etc.......
> 
> ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2015)

@DarkJoy

I was researching this whole scalp exfoliation phenomenon yesterday and something I was reading said Moringa was a Scalp Exfoilator, and I have Moringa Tea.

I knew there had to be a Tea that exfoliated, and Moringa was the one that was mentioned. 

I was thinking Rosemary, Sage, etc....but Moringa is the one that has exfoliating properties.

So, I'll be steeping some soon to add.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Sep 13, 2015)

I've really fell off with my ayurvedic powder hair washing for the last month due to work, doctor visits, hurting my leg, and having to move.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2015)

@Leo24Rule 

I'm glad you're back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2015)

@Beamodel 
What's Up Lady?  I'll be x1 yr post 09/26.  I can't beweave how fast this year went!


----------



## Beamodel (Sep 13, 2015)

Good job @IDareT'sHair
I'm 38 weeks as of now


----------



## Ltown (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm super lazy now don't mix anymore, used claudie tea spritz.


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 15, 2015)

Rinsed hair with my tea rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 16, 2015)

Rinsed with Herbs & Flowers


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 16, 2015)

Steeping a nice Pot of Herbs & Flowers for next wash day.

Will probably let it steep overnight before transferring into containers and sticking them in the Fridge.

Also used: Blueberry & Pomegranate Spritz from Afroveda


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2015)

Used: Slippery Elm, Marshmallow Root, Burdock Root & Green Teas today for my Rinse.

Also used: Afroveda's Blueberry & Pomegranate Hair Spritz


----------



## imaginary (Sep 21, 2015)

M&S'd with avj every other day for the past week. Spritzed again today and re-touched a few twists. This has got to be my favourite staple product, which is strange considering how my hair (and scalp) reacted to avg from the bottle AND the plant.


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 25, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Acv rinsed after shampooing.



This again today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 25, 2015)

Steeped a Pot of: Moringa Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2015)

@DarkJoy 

Lovin' the Indigo from "The Henna Guys"  Good Stuff.

Thanks for the Tip.  Will place another order.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Sep 26, 2015)

How often may one use ayurvedic powders during the week: daily, 2-3x a week or once a week?


----------



## fatimablush (Sep 28, 2015)

i plan to color my hair...can i do a tea rinse?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 29, 2015)

Will do a Tea Rinse tomorrow.  Will also do Indigo tomorrow under my Wig (at work).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 30, 2015)

Did a Tea Rinse today (Herbs & Flowers)


----------



## Beamodel (Oct 3, 2015)

Currently sitting with henna in my hair. I haven't done a henna treatment in about a year, maybe...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 3, 2015)

Will do a Tea Rinse tomorrow and probably ACV Rinse w/Koils By Nature's ACV Rinse.


----------



## imaginary (Oct 3, 2015)

I've been slacking. I keep forgetting to brew the coffee before hand. Also I miss henna, but I don't trust the ones at my local Indian store anymore since I saw ppd in the ingredients list. Gonna shop around online and see. 

For those that hendigo with pre-mixed henna and indigo (like the rainbow brand) do you notice it not lasting as long as buying them separately? I'm not planning on doing a two step process for jet black, just a medium brown colour. How is grey coverage?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 3, 2015)

I still buy both separately but mix  Indigo/Henna together.

After the dye has released from the Henna, I make my Indigo and fold the Henna into it.

So it is more Indigo/Less Henna and apply.

The Color is a Deep Rich Dark Brown.  @imaginary


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 3, 2015)

Dc'd over coffee and rinse with tea blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 4, 2015)

Rinsing with:
Moringa Tea


----------



## imaginary (Oct 4, 2015)

Have been using avj and vatika coconut oil in my LOC method


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 6, 2015)

Steeped A Pot of:
Fenugreek Tea


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 6, 2015)

Hey ladies. I usually get my henna bars from Njoi on etsy but she hasn't started selling them again. I was thinking about trying kj naturals henna hearts or hennasooq's henna bars but I also want good color release. Can you help me?

ETA: Can y'all remind me how soon after a touch up can I do a henna tx?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 7, 2015)

@Babygrowth 
I use to wait at least 2 weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 10, 2015)

Brewed a Pot of:
Fenugreek Tea for the next few wash days


----------



## imaginary (Oct 10, 2015)

Putting off my next henna treatment (and washing my hair) until the week after next when I know I'll have the time. Hopefully avj will be able to carry me through.

I was considering making a diy cassia oil soon since I keep forgetting to steep the tea on wash day, has anyone tried infusing oils with ayurvedic powders?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 10, 2015)

@imaginary

I think a lot of folks have strained their powders into the oil(s), by placing the powders in Knee High stockings or cheesecloth etc....

In years Previous Challenges, people had listed ways their were infusing oils with loose herbs & powders.

I actually did a Coffee one, where I heated up EVOO & EVCO in a small Crock Pot and put loose Coffee Grounds in Cheesecloth and made a nice Pre-Poo Rx.


----------



## imaginary (Oct 11, 2015)

that's awesome, I'm going to get a jar and do it the same way I did my coffee oil and leave it in the sun for a few weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 11, 2015)

@imaginary

Please let us know how it turns out.

Didn't mention 'the leaving it out in the sun thing' because the weather is rapidly changing.


----------



## imaginary (Oct 11, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @imaginary
> 
> Please let us know how it turns out.
> 
> Didn't mention 'the leaving it out in the sun thing' because the weather is rapidly changing.



I'll make sure to feel this relentless heat for the both of us


----------



## Bajanmum (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi everyone 
I've been missing for a while and my hair has suffered. But no worries I've got a hot strong Italian to help me. Lol.
I've brewed some Italian coffee and plan to pour it over and add some conditioner, HE HH, over the top and leave it in for 30 mins. I'll try to do this 2x this week. 
Hopefully this post partum shedding will reduce, if not stop. I'll let you know the results.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 12, 2015)

@Bajanmum

Welcome Back Ms. Lady!


----------



## Bajanmum (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks @IDareT'sHair

Wow, that coffee and conditioner mixture gave my hair a lovely softness. I'll definitely keep that up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 13, 2015)

Will do a nice Fenugreek Tea Rinse tomorrow.  I may also use KBN's ACV Rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 14, 2015)

Used: Fenugreek Tea Rinse under Mission:Condition's Caramel Hair Treatment

May Use: Koils By Nature's ACV Rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 17, 2015)

Steeping a Pot of Herbs & Flowers

Used: Fenugreek Tea today


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 17, 2015)

Dc'ing over coffee and a final rinse with my tea blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 18, 2015)

Will be using Herbs & Flowers the next few wash days.

This is a really nice Blend.


----------



## imaginary (Oct 18, 2015)

Did my first Hendigo last night. I used the premixed Rainbow Henna in dark brown and mixed it with coffee only. 

Applying and rinsing were ridiculous though. It was harder to spread on my hair than I'm used to and I shampooed and then cowashed and I'm pretty sure I still have some grains in there. Ah well, I'm gonna DC for a significant portion of the day, only because this wash day was spontaneous and I really dont have the time to rinse and do a set just yet.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 18, 2015)

i infused rosemary leaves and a nettle tea bag for a week used today as a rinse.


----------



## imaginary (Oct 18, 2015)

I liked how the rainbow henna performed in terms of toning down the red and I also made sure to leave my hair in the open air for a while since I read somewhere about the indigo needing to oxidize. My hair doesn't feel as strong as when I do my full strength henna treatments. I'm going to use up the rest of this, along with my mountain rose herbs henna in dark brown but I'll probably alternate it with regular henna treatments to see if the colour pay-off is more on my greys.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 18, 2015)

Cleansed with Muddle Puddle Clay Wash.  DC'd with LACE Naturals Bhrami Root Hair Masque.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 20, 2015)

Did a tea rinse with cold water.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 20, 2015)

Will Rinse with my Herb & Flower Tea Blend tomorrow.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 21, 2015)

Steeped my tea blend (Horsetail, Nettle Leaf, Rooibos, Fenugreek, Marshmallow Root).


----------



## Bajanmum (Oct 22, 2015)

Finally got round to doing my hair nearly a week later than I said I would, sad times! 
I did a coffee rinse and baggied under my conditioner for an hour.
Now that I have five kiddies, I can kiss goodbye to dc'ing twice a week. I'd be lucky if I manage twice a month  Lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 4, 2015)

Used: Loose Herbs & Flowers (also dropped a Pure Green Tea, teabag in the mix too).  Delightful.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 5, 2015)

Tonight Will Steep:
Fenugreek
Slippery Elm
Marshmallow Root

Teas for Saturday's Wash Day


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 7, 2015)

Using: my Fenugreek, Slippery Elm, Marshmallow Root Tea today.


----------



## imaginary (Nov 7, 2015)

Did another Hendigo treatment last night and oh boy did the colour take. It came out darker than I expected, but I'm fairly sure it'll fade to the image in my head. But jeez are my greys stubborn as all get out. I used the mountainroseherbs brand in medium brown and I much prefer this one. My hair felt softer than when I used the rainbow brand and it left less flakes as well and was just easier to apply and rinse on a whole.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 8, 2015)

Will use either: Herbs & Flowers OR....Slippery Elm, Fenugreek, Marshmallow Root blend next wash day (Wednesday)


----------



## Ltown (Nov 8, 2015)

used claudie tea spritz


----------



## Ltown (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi ladies i haven't use or brought any Ayurvedic powders in 4 years, what is the place to order amla, and others not henna now?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2015)

@Ltown

I don't buy Ayurvedic Powders.  I think when I did (early in my HHJ) I got them from Amazon.

And then never used them.  I ended up giving them away.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2015)

Tea Rinsing with:
Herbs, Flowers and Green Teas


----------



## Ltown (Nov 12, 2015)

Steeping rosemary leaves for later. 
@IDareT'sHair , and ladies I found this youtuber Curly Proverbz in an older thread but thought you ladies that uses henna might want to try it. It's a tea strengthener she uses henna, amla, shikakai, brahmi. I might try this its simple.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 13, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> I don't buy Ayurvedic Powders.  I think when I did (early in my HHJ) I got them from Amazon.
> 
> And then never used them.  I ended up giving them away.


@IDareT'sHair , where do you buy your body of art henna?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 13, 2015)

@Ltown

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CB4QFjAAahUKEwjB0unPuY7JAhXGSiYKHaHVBIc&url=http://www.mehandi.com/&usg=AFQjCNF8HXH31eKtN2anUOiQrpzCSopZiQ&sig2=ZlJ3_v1tJNzBxd97IbzuuA

Scroll to the 3rd Row on the Left (Body Art Quality for African Hair)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 14, 2015)

Using:
Fenugreek, Slippery Elm, Marshmallow Tea Rinse today.

Will Use:
Jakeala's Green Tea Hair Oil on top my DC'er and with my L-I


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 15, 2015)

Steeped:
Herbs & Flowers (Loose Teas) with a bag of Rosemary and a bag of Red Roobis


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2015)

Used: Fenugreek Tea today for my Tea Rinse and will also use Jakeala's Green Tea Hair Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2015)

Used: Flowers & Herb Tea Rinse
Will use: Jakeala's Green Tea Hair Oil


----------



## Ltown (Nov 22, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CB4QFjAAahUKEwjB0unPuY7JAhXGSiYKHaHVBIc&url=http://www.mehandi.com/&usg=AFQjCNF8HXH31eKtN2anUOiQrpzCSopZiQ&sig2=ZlJ3_v1tJNzBxd97IbzuuA
> 
> Scroll to the 3rd Row on the Left (Body Art Quality for African Hair)


@IDareT'sHair , thanks for info, why do the charge so much for shipping same price as the product, crazy?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 22, 2015)

@Ltown

I know.  That's what makes it so durn expensive.

However, I did buy a cheaper brand of Indigo but didn't get the total coverage I'm use to with theirs and I had to use more, I did it twice and was still not totally covered.

If I would have used theirs twice, my hair would have been Raven Black or Blue Black.

So with their products you can use less.  So, that forced me right back to them.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 22, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> I know.  That's what makes it so durn expensive.
> 
> ...


@IDareT'sHair , ok i'm only looking to use it as the strengthner i posted so a bag will last a while. It's in OH i surprise the shipping is the same for you, it's close to Akron so i'm have my sister look around to see about the store if they have a local one. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 22, 2015)

Ltown said:


> ok i'm only looking to use it as the strengthner i posted so a bag will last a while. It's in OH i surprise the shipping is the same for you, it's close to Akron so i'm have my sister look around to see about the store if they have a local one. I'll keep you posted!



@Ltown

I put a $9.00 pack of Indigo in a Cart and the Shipping was $9.00 just to give you an idea.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 22, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> I put a $9.00 pack of Indigo in a Cart and the Shipping was $9.00 just to give you an idea.


@IDareT'sHair , i did the same with the henna $8.49 shipping $8.50.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 22, 2015)

today i'm doing a rosemary tea rinse and claudie spritz.


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 22, 2015)

Did an ACV rinse between shampooing and conditioning. Scalp felt a little itchy... I think I need to cover my oils for 8 - 12 hours instead of almost 24.


----------



## imaginary (Nov 22, 2015)

Have been faithfully using my avj, but I keep forgetting to use my cassia oil and acv on my scalp. That's what I get for washing late at night.


----------



## naturalyogini (Nov 22, 2015)

Has anyone tried asha + miel products on etsy.  She seems to have an array of products with ayurvedic herbs in them.  Not a whole lot of sales for being on etsy since 2012.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 22, 2015)

@naturalyogini 

Are you going to join this challenge for the remainder of 2015?  If so, we are glad to have you.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Nov 23, 2015)

I've been away from the boards for a while, but I've still been using AVG in my moisture spray.  With using AVG in my spray, I've been using the rest of my AVJ as a pre-poo under the steamer.  I've been doing henna about every 4-6 weeks.  Still have all those unopened pack of ayurvedic powders I bought from Henna Sooq last Black Friday.  I sold more than half of them, but still they're sitting under the bathroom sink serving no one.   I've been drinking teas lately instead of making a rinse with them, but will start back.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 23, 2015)

DC'd over coffee and did a tea rinse. I have been sign them faithfully for a while now. I think I am going to take a little break and see if I notice a difference.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 25, 2015)

Tea Rinse with: Herbs & Flowers


----------



## imaginary (Nov 25, 2015)

Last night I dipped my finger into the cassia oil that I'm working on and put it on my edges underneath my flaxseed gel. I'm going to just keep using it like this until I get less lazy and go through the whole boiling and straining process.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 25, 2015)

I need to get up and cowash this Hendigo out.

I hope I get the color deposit I want/need to cover up some of this grey.

Mixed my Henna with Herbs & Flowers Tea.

Will also use my Herbs & Flowers Blend as a Tea Rinse with my Oil Steam (Jojoba) and my DC'er Steam.


----------



## cravoecanela (Nov 26, 2015)

Is it too late to join? It's almost 2016...

I've recently bought a bunch of powders after using brahmi powder for the first time a month ago. I have no idea why I have never it before, my hair was very soft and very shiny after having used it.

The only problem is that it was very gritty and I had some stuck in my hair after having tried to thoroughly wash it out. What do you guys do to make it come out easier? Thanks in advance!

Here is the list of powders that I have bought:
Brahmi
Amla
Bhringraj
Kapoor Kachri
Do you have any tips or tricks that you would like to share?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 26, 2015)

@cravoecanela

Nope.  Never too late to join.  Welcome. 

And thanks for listing the things you are using.

I will add you to the 2016 list of Challengers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2015)

Pulled out:
Herbs & Flowers blend for tomorrow's wash day. 

I have a pot of left-over Coffee I may use this a well. 

Will also use:  Afroveda's Moringa & Ginseng Detangler


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2015)

Used:
Black Coffee (Rinse)
Herbs & Flowers (Rinse)

Steeping another Pot of Herbs & Flowers w/Green Tea


----------



## imaginary (Nov 29, 2015)

I used my cassia oil as a pre-poo. My hair felt soft after, but that could have been because of the hemp oil. I'll keep using it in a variety of means after I take my braids out. Not sure if putting it on my scalp is the best idea.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 29, 2015)

used aphoghee green tea spritz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2015)

Ltown said:


> *used aphoghee green tea spritz.*



@Ltown

How are you using this?  I have a bottle.  I thought I'd use it during Blow-Fry/Flat Ironing.

How are you using it?


----------



## Ltown (Nov 30, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> How are you using this?  I have a bottle.  I thought I'd use it during Blow-Fry/Flat Ironing.
> 
> How are you using it?


@IDareT'sHair , i use it as protein txt after i rinse my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 1, 2015)

Will use Herbs & Flowers tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 2, 2015)

Used: Herbs & Flowers today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 5, 2015)

Herbs & Flowers again


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 5, 2015)

Henna today  maybe I should add indigo.  Idk. Will put a lil lemongrass tea in the mix. Or bamboo if I dont have fresh lemongrass on hand.

I have all these powders too. Think 2016 will be spent using them up.


----------



## cravoecanela (Dec 6, 2015)

I just put henna in my hair for the first time. I mixed it with some brahmi powder.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2015)

@cravoecanela 

Please come back Ms. Lady and give us your review!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2015)

Using Darcy's Botanicals Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp Butter.


----------



## imaginary (Dec 7, 2015)

I've been in these braids for a week now and have been moisturizing with avj and almond oil and occasionally with the cassia oil


----------



## cravoecanela (Dec 7, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @cravoecanela
> 
> Please come back Ms. Lady and give us your review!



Idk what I did wrong but none of the color deposited on my hair. My fingers are all orange however.
The strands of my hair ares super defined and my hair feels really strong/reinforced. Usually when I put in just the brahmi my hair comes out fluffy soft. This time it's still soft but not as fluffy, if that makes sense. I like it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 7, 2015)

cravoecanela said:


> *Idk what I did wrong but none of the color deposited on my hair. My fingers are all orange however.*



@cravoecanela 
Oh My! 

You gotta use Gloves to apply. Did you allow the dye to properly release before applying?


----------



## cravoecanela (Dec 7, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @cravoecanela
> Oh My!
> 
> You gotta use Gloves to apply. Did you allow the dye to properly release before applying?



I mixed it 72 hours before I put it on my hair and it looked like the dye was released? It had an orange like film at the top. I think the brahmi might have made the color not come out as much. I read a thread  on here saying that a user used brahmi in the place of indigo to offshoot the orange. I'll try again without the brahmi in a couple of weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 9, 2015)

Will Steep a Pot of: Rosemary & Burdock Root with maybe some Moringa.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 9, 2015)

Will use Herbs & Flowers today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 9, 2015)

Rinsed today with: Herbs & Flowers and Black Tea

Will use DB's Eucalyptus & Mint after my Hair Dries,


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 10, 2015)

Will Steep a Pot of:
Marshmallow Root
Slippery Elm
Burdock Root
Rosemary


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 12, 2015)

Using:
Herbs & Flowers today


----------



## cravoecanela (Dec 14, 2015)

I just mixed some henna to use tmrw or wednesday. I'm hoping for more color to show so I mixed it with a lemon tea and a tiny bit of orange peel powder.


----------



## tallowah (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi Everyone. Have been away from the boards for a while.Had a look around a few days ago and really am going to get kicked back back in to looking after myself.
Have always enjoyed the herbal approach to hair.
Just made a leave in mixture of Marigold,ACV,Oil (a  little mix of sunflower,castor and evoo). Was told it may help with my dry ends.
May sound likea silly question,but here goes.... When u make the tea or other herbal rinses do you just pour over dry hair then allow to air dry or do you co-wash first?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2015)

tallowah said:


> Hi Everyone. Have been away from the boards for a while.Had a look around a few days ago and really am going to get kicked back back in to looking after myself.
> Have always enjoyed the herbal approach to hair.
> Just made a leave in mixture of Marigold,ACV,Oil (a  little mix of sunflower,castor and evoo). Was told it may help with my dry ends.
> May sound likea silly question,but here goes.... When u make the tea or other herbal rinses do you just pour over dry hair then allow to air dry or do you co-wash first?



@tallowah 
Are you interested in joining this Challenge with us?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2015)

Using: Darcy's Botanicals Eucalyptus & Mint


----------



## lovelycurls (Dec 14, 2015)

I've been super lazy with my tea rinses, being pregnant for almost a year added to the laziness. Got some hair tea mists from cc's naturals bf sales, so will be religiously treating my hair with them.
Sprayed some cc's naturals marshmallow and burdock tea mists on twists today


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 15, 2015)

I mixed up some Amla and bhringraj powders with some conditioner and applied on top of my HOT. Will leave on for approximately 45 minutes. 

I'm trying to get back to using teas and Ayurvedic products for 2016.  It's been a minute since I've posted.


----------



## tallowah (Dec 16, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @tallowah
> Are you interested in joining this Challenge with us?


Yes, always up for a challenge


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 16, 2015)

@tallowah

Wonderful!  Welcome to Our Challenge!  It's good having you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 16, 2015)

Tonight:
Slippery Elm, Marshmallow Root, Rosemary Tea Rinse. 

I might have some left over Coffee, if I do, I'll use that too.


----------



## grow (Dec 19, 2015)

After I co washed my henna pack off (henna, maka, brahmi, amla, hibiscus powders mixed with cone free conditioner, mustard oil, jbco and some glycerine) , I put some coffee on, let it sit for 3 minutes, then proceeded with AO HSR.

I sealed with evoo and like the results!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 19, 2015)

Today:
Black Coffee Rinse (had some left over)
Slippery Elm, Marshmallow Root, Burdock Root, Rosemary


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 19, 2015)

Will Steep a Pot of something.  Maybe Hibiscus or something "different".  Maybe Pure Green.

Lemme go look in my Tea Stash.  Maybe a nice Pot of Fenugreek?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 19, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will Steep a Pot of something.  *Maybe Hibiscus or something "different"*.  Maybe Pure Green.  Lemme go look in my Tea Stash.  Maybe a nice Pot of Fenugreek?



Ended Up Steeping: A Pot of Red Roobis Tea


----------



## imaginary (Dec 20, 2015)

I applied some of my cassia oil today. Am going to continue to use this every other day or so until I take these braids out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2015)

Slippery Elm
Marshmallow Root
Burdock Root

Tea Rinse


----------



## lovelycurls (Dec 23, 2015)

Spritz some cc's naturals momma tea on twists yesterday


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2015)

lovelycurls said:


> *Spritz some cc's naturals momma tea on twists yesterday*



@lovelycurls

This sounds good.  I love CCs Naturals


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2015)

Imma incorporate AVJuice Rinses into my 2016 Regimen (at least throughout the Winter).

I'm trying to figure out if I dilute it or just pour it over straight?  I've been trying to read up on it before I start.

I'm also tryna' decide where it should go in my Regimen?  At the beginning or at the end?


----------



## naturalyogini (Dec 23, 2015)

For me straight aloe vera juice was too much.  Made my hair hard.  I usually dilute it with water, add glycerin  and I have a perfect refresher spray.  When I use it or ACV after a conditioner, the solution takes away the softness of the conditioner.  After a shampoo bar, they soften my hair.  So I think you may have to experiment as I believe hair porosity has a lot to do with how your hair feels after application.
I also think that in the new year I am going to get some pH sticks.  I tell you they are worth their weight in gold.  You will know exactly what your hair needs.  Last time I bought them, I tested everything I purchase.  Went through 100 sticks in 2 weeks.


----------



## cravoecanela (Dec 23, 2015)

Put about two tablespoons of brahmi powder into some leftover dr miracles hair masque I found under the sink. Softest, fluffiest hair ever!

I'm making some rosewater to massage into my scalp later.


----------



## tallowah (Dec 23, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @tallowah
> 
> Wonderful!  Welcome to Our Challenge!  It's good having you.


Bear with me.I will post a pic of my hair over Christmas.Like many ,I have been flat out visiting,shopping etc.Ireally enjoy this groups comments etc.Thanks in advance and Merry Christmas xx


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Dec 23, 2015)

I really need this as a 2016 challenge.  I'm still using up powders I bought in _last year's_ BF sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2015)

@tallowah

You don't have to Post a Pic.  Just post.  We're glad to have you.

I'll be getting 2016 up and running hopefully this weekend.


----------



## tallowah (Dec 23, 2015)

I love the concept  of Lunar Hair Cutting etc.Has anyone used this method? What are your thoughts? I was just looking online and found The Morrocco Method monthly charts for 2015-2016.


----------



## tallowah (Dec 23, 2015)

I love the concept  of Lunar Hair Cutting etc.Has anyone used this method? What are your thoughts? I was just looking online and found The Morrocco Method monthly charts for 2015-2016.


----------



## imaginary (Dec 24, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Imma incorporate AVJuice Rinses into my 2016 Regimen (at least throughout the Winter).
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if I dilute it or just pour it over straight?  I've been trying to read up on it before I start.
> 
> I'm also tryna' decide where it should go in my Regimen?  At the beginning or at the end?



I absolutely LOVE avj straight. I pair it with my leave-in to remoisturize my hair and so far it hasn't even remotely made my hair hard. I have hard water and distilled water isn't immediately accessible to me so this has been a hairsaver for me.

My hair is fine and high porosity so I would say keep that in mind, since people with lower porosity hair tend not to like using as much I do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2015)

@imaginary

Thank you so much for your insight on this.

I will be adding AVJ Rinses into my Regimen.

Last time I check I was 'normal' porosity.  I was strictly going to use it as a rinse, but after reading your post, I will play around with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2015)

naturalyogini said:


> *For me straight aloe vera juice was too much.  Made my hair hard.  I usually dilute it with water, add glycerin  and I have a perfect refresher spray.  When I use it or ACV after a conditioner, the solution takes away the softness of the conditioner.*  After a shampoo bar, they soften my hair.  *So I think you may have to experiment as I believe hair porosity has a lot to do with how your hair feels after application.*



@naturalyogini

Thank you for this.


----------



## naturalyogini (Dec 24, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @naturalyogini
> 
> 
> @IDareT'sHair Thank you for this.


You are welcome!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2015)

Red Roobis Tea Rinse!


----------



## tallowah (Dec 27, 2015)

Did a Black Tea Rinse last night.I put it on first them put on my conditioner mixed with evoo.The result was very good.My hair had been shedding previously and this morning not a hair in sight,in my comb! Impressed! Now I have seen this result will experiement with various teas.The black tea was Yorkshire Tea,a strong brand here in UK. 
I drink Red Bush,so may experiment with that too.
Question Time: How often do you tend to do a tea rinse and what are some of your favourites which you suggest I give a try?

Thanks Ladies


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2015)

@tallowah
These are some of the ones I like (in no particular order):
Pure Green
Rosemary Leaf
Black
Nettle
Horsetail
Burdock Root
Fenugreek
Sage
Red Roobis
Peppermint
Catnip

*I have a Bag that two other posters sent me of Loose Teas (Herbs & Flowers), that I love.  It has Blue Malva, Calendua, Dandelion Root, Rose, Hibiscus etc...


----------



## tallowah (Dec 27, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @tallowah
> These are some of the ones I like (in no particular order):
> Pure Green
> Rosemary Leaf
> ...


Thank you so much for this list.Will use it as a shopping list for next week when I go shopping for tea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2015)

@tallowah

There are so many Great Teas out there.

Don't forget to read up on them before you buy to make sure it is what your Hair actually needs.


----------



## lovelycurls (Dec 27, 2015)

Hair and scalp detox cleanse with bentonite clay mixed with organic Acv.


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 28, 2015)

Used Jakeala clay mixed in with Sitrinillah


----------



## grow (Jan 9, 2016)

Are we gonna do a new thread for 2016 anybody?


----------

